# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Mein Kopf raucht

## Andyw204

Ich grüße euch alle.Bin der Andy 55Jahre alt ausMecklenburg Vorpommern.Habe vor ungefähr 4 Wochen einen PSA Wert bestimmen lassen.4.5 war die Aussage,Schock.Habe mir dann einen Termin geben lassen beim Urologen der morgen am 3.12 ist.Wurde dann nervös und habe nach zwei Wochen nach dem ersten messen noch mal einen PSA Test machen lassen. Bei einer Bekannten die beim Urologen als Schwester arbeitet.Schock:5.4 .Man o man ,mach mir Sorgen.mfg Andy

----------


## tomaso

Kann ich verstehen, aber das muss nichts heissen.
Bin selbst auch 55 Jahre alt und momentan bin ich bei PSA 12 (siehe Profil) und habe kein Krebs.
Zumindest nach bisher 3 Biopsien.
Ein erhöhter PSA kann auch durchaus an anderen Faktoren liegen.
Vergrößerte Prostata oder Prosatitis (Enzündung). Entweder du lässt den PSA nochmal nach 3 Monaten checken oder du lässt eine Biopsie machen. Vielleicht sogar mit einem MRT vorab. Zahlt aber meines Wissens die Kasse erst zur 2. Biopsie.

Bist du vielleicht Rad gefahren oder hattest Sex (oder Selbsbefriedigung) innerhalb 2/3 Tage vor Blutabnahme?

----------


## Andyw204

Nein hatte ich nicht,hatte aber 2 Wochen vor den ersten Test ne WBS Blockade am Steißbein.??

----------


## KarlEmagne

In deinem Fall würde eine Biopsie Sinn machen. Etwa 25% Chance, daß Krebs gefunden wird.

----------


## buschreiter

> In deinem Fall würde eine Biopsie Sinn machen. Etwa 25% Chance, daß Krebs gefunden wird.


Na ja, erstmal stehen mE Untersuchungen an, die eine Entzündung möglichst ausschließen und weitere Messungen des PSA und auch des freien PSA. Das sind derzeit Werte in einer Grauzone, deren Verlauf über eine gewisse Zeit beobachtet werden sollte. Nach einigen Messungen KÖNNTE eine Biopsie angezeigt sein. Das wird der Urologe wohl auch so vorschlagen.
VG
Achim

----------


## Andyw204

Hatte vor 3 Jahren 2,1.MeinHausarzt hat nichts gesagt. Wir sind doch alle so jung eigentlich. Da bin ich drÃ¼ber erschrocken. Wie frÃ¼h das schon losgehen kann. LG

----------


## martcu

Hallo Andy, das mit dem jung ist relativ, mein 18 jähriger Sohn denkt sicher nicht, dass ich mit 54 noch so jung bin. Ist alles eine Frage der Perspektive. Ich denke wenn Du heute einen Termin beim Urologen hast, dann wird er gemeinsam mit Dir besprechen wie er die weitere Diagnostik gestalten will. Vermutlich wird er den Verlauf des PSA Werts beoachten, um dann zu entscheiden ob er Dir zu einer Biopsie raten wird. Ich denke es hilft, wenn Du Dich in das Thema einliest, dazu kannst Du auf die Leitlinien oder auf die Unterlagen "Erste Hilfe" zugreifen.

----------


## DieBlonde

Hallo Andy, es ist nur zu verständlich dass du  verunsichert bist und dir jetzt Sorgen machst. Es kann auch andere Gründe für den erhöhten PSA-Wert geben. 

Ich würde aber zur Abklärung (und auf jeden Fall VOR einer Biopsie, damit da nicht "blind" herimgestochert wird) ein multiparametrisches MRT der Prostata machen lassen. Damit kann eine klare Diagnose gestellt werden und du hast dann Gewissheit.

Alles Gute, 
Nat

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Na ja, erstmal stehen mE Untersuchungen an, die eine Entzündung möglichst ausschließen und weitere Messungen des PSA und auch des freien PSA. Das sind derzeit Werte in einer Grauzone, deren Verlauf über eine gewisse Zeit beobachtet werden sollte. Nach einigen Messungen KÖNNTE eine Biopsie angezeigt sein. Das wird der Urologe wohl auch so vorschlagen.
> VG
> Achim


Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen und bei etwa 25% Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Krebs gefunden wird, gibt es eine 75% Chance des Gegenteils. Werte aus gängigen Risikorechnern, wo eine Entzündung zugrunde liegen mag, oder eben auch nicht.

----------


## tritus59

Soweit ich lese, kennt man nur den PSA Wert zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Der Unterschied der zwei Messungen von den zwei Labors ist nicht relevant, das sind ganz normale Unterschiede. Keinesfalls sagt das etwas über die PSA Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit aus.

Wenn keine anderen PSA Werte aus der Vergangenheit vorliegen, dann kann ich mich der Mehrheit der Vorschreiber anschliessen. Nur basierend auf einen einzigen PSA Wert ist eine Biopsie noch nicht angezeigt. Also weiter in etwas kürzeren Abständen (z.B. 1-3 Monate) den PSA Wert wieder messen lassen und wenn Entzündung oder eine übergrosse Prostata ausgeschlossen werden kann, dann ist eine mpMRT vor der Biopsie zu empfehlen wie auch Nat vorgeschlagen hat.

Tritus

----------


## tritus59

> Hatte vor 3 Jahren 2,1.MeinHausarzt hat nichts gesagt. Wir sind doch alle so jung eigentlich. Da bin ich darüber erschrocken. Wie früh das schon losgehen kann. LG


 Das habe ich erst jetzt richtig gesehen. Dieser Wert alarmiert natürlich noch keinen Hausarzt, der die Grenze von 4.0 verinnerlicht hat. Dennoch ist schon 2,1  für einen 50-jährigen schon einmal ein Alarmzeichen, das weiter zu verfolgen ist, was Du vorbildlich gemacht hast.

Von dem her kann man Dir nur gratulieren, dass Du weiter dranbleibst und Dir hier im Forum weitere Informationen holst. Meine Einschätzung hat sich insofern geändert, als dass ich Dir eine mpMRT bald empfehlen würde und anschliessend eine Biopsie der verdächtigen Areale. Das gibt Dir maximal mögliche Sicherheit eine adäquate Diagnose zu treffen. Dank der Früherkennung hast Du allerbeste Chancen, da einigermassen heil davonzukommen.

Tritus

----------


## KarlEmagne

In den Sprung von 4.5 auf 5.4 innerhalb von zwei Wochen würde ich auch keinen Trend hineinlesen - in den Anstieg von 2.1 auf 4.5 in drei Jahren hingegen schon. Bei diesen Werten ist eine Biopsie nicht alternativlos, aber andererseits eben auch nicht unsinnig. Andy, was hat denn heute dein Urologe gesagt?

----------


## Andyw204

Ja , war gestern nun da! Kleiner Schock aber der Reihe nach.Ultraschall Blase und Prostata nicht auffällig. Abtasten der Lympfknoten nicht auffällig. Dann Tasten der Prostata wohl kleine Veränderung links?😕der Urologe wir machen Biopsie! Ich gleich gesagt immer ruhig und fragte nach einen MRT. Termin 16.12 !!Auswertung 6.1!diese Bilder will er gleichzeitig benutzen wenn das Ergebnis schlecht sein sollte.Er sagte irgendwas von Bilder übereinander legen um besser Biopsie durch zu führen. Ein MRT ist das besser?habe eine Biopsie ohne vorher MRT zu machen abgelehnt!Gespräch war zum Schluss auf Augenhöhe.Habe gesagt erst alles kontrollieren was geht und dann Endscheidung wie weit usw. Nehme meine Frau immer mit.Gott sei dank habe ich mich hier vorher eingelesen!!!Und es ist schön zu wissen das Mann nicht alleine ist👍👍👍

----------


## Michi1

Ja, so schnell kanns gehen. Ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht wenn einer glaubt die Biopsie rauszögern zu können. Vielleicht Angst davor. Ich bin der Meinung, je früher dann eine Op um so günstiger kann sie ausgehen.

----------


## MartinWK

MRT nur als mpMRT machen lassen bei jemandem, der auf Prostata spezialisiert ist! Die Verwendung einer zusätzlichen Rektalspule kann die Qualität verbessern. Ob 3 oder 1,5 Tesla-Gerät ist nicht so wichtig.
Die MRT-Daten (nicht "Bilder") können dann bei einer späteren Biopsie mit den Daten des Ultraschallgerätes während der Biopsie zusammengeführt ("fusioniert") werden und ermöglichen gezieltes Stechen.
Dieser Ablauf wäre der Goldstandard. Neuerdings kann man auch ein aufwendiges und strahlenbelastetes PSMA PET/CT zur Primärdiagnistik machen lassen, das gibt geliech Auskunft über eventuelle Streuung; Nachteil: 5-10% der PCa sind PSMA negativ und man würde nichts sehen. mpMRT und PET/CT sind dann der "Platinstandard".

----------


## Andyw204

> Ja, so schnell kanns gehen. Ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht wenn einer glaubt die Biopsie rauszögern zu können. Vielleicht Angst davor. Ich bin der Meinung, je früher dann eine Op um so günstiger kann sie ausgehen.


.                                             ja Micha ich gebe dir Recht so schnell wie möglich!!! Aber auch bedacht bleiben. Eine normale Biopsie ohne ein MRT wo man nur wenn du Pech hast umherstocherst und durch Zufall was findet ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht hilfreich!Ich bin nur durch Zufall hingegangen um nebenbei ein PSA Test machen zu lassen!Denn du siehst bei einem MRT schon mehr und vorallem wie weit was fortgeschritten ist.Ich möchte dadurch erreichen das es genauer wird.

----------


## buschreiter

> .                                             ja Micha ich gebe dir Recht so schnell wie möglich!!! Aber auch bedacht bleiben. Eine normale Biopsie ohne ein MRT wo man nur wenn du Pech hast umherstocherst und durch Zufall was findet ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht hilfreich!Ich bin nur durch Zufall hingegangen um nebenbei ein PSA Test machen zu lassen!Denn du siehst bei einem MRT schon mehr und vorallem wie weit was fortgeschritten ist.Ich möchte dadurch erreichen das es genauer wird.


Mit dem Wissen von heute hätte ich das ebenso gemacht. Das Risiko einer Sepsis aufgrund der Biopsie (kann man aber durch einen Test nahezu ausschließen, wusste ich damals aber nicht!) sollte man nicht unterschätzen...und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß eine solche gar nicht lustig ist...

----------


## Niko52

> MRT nur als mpMRT machen lassen bei jemandem, der auf Prostata spezialisiert ist! Die Verwendung einer zusätzlichen Rektalspule kann die Qualität verbessern. Ob 3 oder 1,5 Tesla-Gerät ist nicht so wichtig.
> Die MRT-Daten (nicht "Bilder") können dann bei einer späteren Biopsie mit den Daten des Ultraschallgerätes während der Biopsie zusammengeführt ("fusioniert") werden und ermöglichen gezieltes Stechen.
> Dieser Ablauf wäre der Goldstandard. Neuerdings kann man auch ein aufwendiges und strahlenbelastetes PSMA PET/CT zur Primärdiagnistik machen lassen, das gibt geliech Auskunft über eventuelle Streuung; Nachteil: 5-10% der PCa sind PSMA negativ und man würde nichts sehen. mpMRT und PET/CT sind dann der "Platinstandard".


Neue Geräte brauchen keine endorektale Spule. Hier wird mpMRT schön erklärt.
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/20...ge-und-Grenzen

----------


## Andyw204

> Mit dem Wissen von heute hätte ich das ebenso gemacht. Das Risiko einer Sepsis aufgrund der Biopsie (kann man aber durch einen Test nahezu ausschließen, wusste ich damals aber nicht!) sollte man nicht unterschätzen...und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß eine solche gar nicht lustig ist...


Was für einen Test!! LG
Und ich mache auf alle Fälle eine Biopsie mt Daten vom mp MRT

----------


## buschreiter

Man kann vorher ein Antibiogramm erstellen lassen. Der Grund für meine Sepsis war eine Resistenz der E.coli Bakterien gegen das verabreichte Antobiotikum (hier: Ciprofloxacin).

----------


## Andyw204

Gut zu wissen 👍

----------


## Andyw204

So hatte eben einen Anruf:mpMRT am 16.12. 16.00 steht fest!!!Klasse,der Urologe hat es durchbekommen. Die freie Praxis mit drei Urologen ist am Krankenhaus mit angeschlossen.Belegärtzte sind das.So wie es sich anhörte wird das sonst nicht gemacht.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> So hatte eben einen Anruf:mpMRT am 16.12. 16.00 steht fest!!!Klasse,der Urologe hat es durchbekommen. Die freie Praxis mit drei Urologen ist am Krankenhaus mit angeschlossen.Belegärtzte sind das.So wie es sich anhörte wird das sonst nicht gemacht.


Hier in NA wird oft nur eine 12 Nadel Biopsie gemacht, due es zu einem gewissen Teil dem Zufall überlässt, ob die richtige Stelle getroffen wird, wenn es sie denn gibt. Auch mit einer vorhergehenden MRT kann Krebs übersehen werden, die Wahrscheinlichkeit hierfür sinkt allerdings. Wirklich definitive Antworten bekommst du eigentlich nur, wenn sie bei der Biopdie Krebs finden und selbst dann ist es die hohe Kunst der Pathologen zu entscheiden, ob dieser behandlungsbedürftig ist.

Die Biopsie selbst wird recht unterschiedlich empfunden. In Montreal lief sie etwa so ab, wie ich noch den Bundeswehr-Stabsarzt in Erinnerung habe. Wir sassen mit diesen Kittelchen und nackten Hintern im Wartezimmer und dann ratz fatz ohne Betäubung... fühlte sich an wie eine Erbsenpistole abgefeuert an einem etwas ungewöhnlichen Ort. Besonders schmerzhaft war es eigentlich nicht, bis auf das Einführen der Sonde.

Also die Jungfräulichkeit war dahin, aber sonst eigentlich kein Problem.  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Andy,
eine mpMRT hatte ich, damals 57 Jahre, bei PSA über 5, auch.
Normale Biopsie war ohne Ergebnis.
Die MRT–Biopsie hatte den Krebs entdeckt.
Rückwirkend betrachtet zum Glück.
Du wirst örtlich betäubt. Ich hatte keinerlei Schmerzen.

Alles Gute 

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Du wirst örtlich betäubt. Ich hatte keinerlei Schmerzen.


So ruppig wie in Mtl wird es hoffentlich nicht zugehen. Ja, es gab eine Betäubungsspritze, nachdem diese Sonde ohne Betäubung eingeschoben war. 

In Deutschland gibt es sicher Luxusvarianten.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich werde erstmal das mpMrt machen und werde den Befund euch mitteilen!Auswertung 6.1.2020 LG

----------


## tritus59

Andy,

Super, dass Du es so zeitnah hingekriegt hast. Das mpMRT ist ja erstmals harmlos zu ertragen. In der Röhre erinnert das mpMRT etwas an Techno Musik, ich bin eigentlich kein Fan von dem. Wenn Du das magst, kannst Du die 20-30 Min. in der Röhre sogar geniessen. Sonst kannst Du Dir Kopfhörer mit anderer Musik geben lassen. Ich fand dann doch die MRT-Techno Musik gar nicht so übel.

Geniesse anschliessend noch unbeschwert die Feiertage. Wie Du sicherlich auch hier im Forum gelesen hast, machen ein paar Wochen mehr oder weniger bis zur nächsten Entscheidung eigentlich fast nie einen Unterschied aus.

Tritus

----------


## Andyw204

So machen wir das! Meine Frau und ich haben alles durchgesprochen was auf uns zukommen kann. Haben ein gutes Sexualleben bis jetzt gehabt! Das ist schwierig für mich. Denn Sie ist erst 50 Jahre alt.😞

----------


## Niko52

Noch ist noch nicht soweit, Andy. 
Wenn, dann suchtst du einen Arzt, der das täglich macht. 
Wenn die Tumorsituation es erlaubt, ist die wahrscheinlich groß, dass die erektile Funktion wieder erlangt wird.

----------


## martcu

Hi, mal angenommen man findet einen Tumor dann wird er vermutlich noch klein sein und Du hast dann verschiedene Optionen. Ich habe die Zeit bis zur Diagnose als belastend empfunden. Seltsamerweise war dann die Diagnose nicht so arg schlimm auch weil die Ergebnisse der Biopsie sehr OK waren. Ich habe mich dann operieren lassen und kämpfe noch ein wenig mit den Folgen der OP aber ich war nach der OP sofort kontinent und die ED ist nach ca. 5 Wochen ohne Medis fast nicht mehr vorhanden, soll heißen es wird immer besser. Mein Urologe hat bei der ersten Untersuchung nach der OP gesagt, ich solle mal warten wie es sich entwickelt und könne mich dann immer noch melden (Da Vinci und beidseitig nervenerhaltend) um ggf ein Medikament verschrieben zu bekommen. Vor der OP war auch meine Angst im Anschluss inkontinent und impotent zu werden, diese beiden Themen spielen keine große Rolle mehr bei mir, bei anderen kann es anders sein. Ich glaube aber dass zum einen das Geschick des Operateurs und das Alter eine Rolle spielen und natürlich die Diagnose und in welchem Umfang dann operiert werden muss.

----------


## Andyw204

Sagt mal, kommt überhaupt eine offene op in frage wenn man links ein Netzimplantat (Leistenbruch)hat. Mein Urologe meinte das geht!!

----------


## lutzi007

> Sagt mal, kommt überhaupt eine offene op in frage wenn man links ein Netzimplantat (Leistenbruch)hat. Mein Urologe meinte das geht!!


Andy, ich bin ein Beispiel dafür, dass es geht.
Habe das Netz auch links seit 5 Jahren. Der Bauchschnitt wurde dann etwas schräg gemacht.
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Ok,Danke!Denn wenn ich müßte wollte ich nich die Damm Lösung

----------


## ernst06

Ich habe links und rechts ein Netz nach HernienOP, war kein Problem, allerdings mit DaVinci.

----------


## marcado

mir haben Sie bei der OP DaVinci ein Netz gesetzt. Der Arzt sagte im Vorgespräch wird nebenbei gemacht und dauert nicht lange.

----------


## Isetta300

Andy,

ich hatte eine Leistenbruchoperation auf der linken Seite mit Netz. RPE mit da Vinci in der Uni-Klinik Erlangen - kein Problem.

Dirk

----------


## Andyw204

Hört sich alles sehr gut an!Ich wollte bloß vorbereitet sei.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Andy, ich hatte multiple Leistenbrüche mit Netz und mein Chirurg meinte nach der offenen OP, er hätte es sich schlimmer vorgestellt mit meinem Implantat. Es scheint keine Probleme gegeben zu haben.

Allerdings waren bei mir mein Blinddarmdurchbruch und Bridenileus Kontraindikationen für DaVinci. Da ging nur die offene OP.

Solltest du Behandlungen benötigen, wird es Nebenwirkungen geben. Du könntest dich ggf für eine Bestrahlung entscheiden.

----------


## Michi1

Das höre ich Heute das erst Mal das ein Netz das beim Leistenbruch eingesetzt wird bei Da Vinci stören soll. Ich habe auch eines und ich weiß überhaupt nicht mehr auf welcher Seite so schön ist die Narbe verheilt. Auch der Arzt konnte nichts mehr feststellen aber es hat nicht gestört bei der OP.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich werde sehen, muß ja erst was gefunden werden und ich hoffe ja noch das nichts ist.Bin ganz schön unruhig.Immer so ein Druck auf der Brust!!

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Das höre ich Heute das erst Mal das ein Netz das beim Leistenbruch eingesetzt wird bei Da Vinci stören soll. Ich habe auch eines und ich weiß überhaupt nicht mehr auf welcher Seite so schön ist die Narbe verheilt. Auch der Arzt konnte nichts mehr feststellen aber es hat nicht gestört bei der OP.


Netzimplantate können bei der offenen OP störend im Weg liegen. Bei mir wie gesagt war es aber doch kein allzugrosses Problem. Der Operateur wollte wegen des *Blinddarmdurchbruchs* kein DaVinci machen. Ich habe deswegen Verwachsungen im Bauchraum, die in den Jahren nach dem Durchbruch recht schmerzhaft waren, sich dann wieder besserten, bis ich 20 Jahre später den Bridenileus hatte. Da legt sich eine Gewebeschlinge um den Dünndarm und drückt diesen so ab, dass nichts mehr vor und zurück geht. Die mit Abstand schmerzhafteste Erkrankung, die ich bis jetzt hatte. In Folge der Stauungen im Bauchraum war die Bauchdecke bretthart und durch den Überdruck bekam ich meinen ersten Leistenbruch. Die Prostata-Leiden waren nichts dagegen.

Bei solchen Verwachsungen kann es schwierig werden, die laparoskopischen Geräte durch den Bauchraum zu führen. Deswegen bei mir die offene OP.

----------


## Andyw204

Mann o Mann

----------


## Andyw204

Diese innere Unruhe ist schon beschi..... !Hattet ihr das auch??

----------


## lutzi007

> Diese innere Unruhe ist schon beschi..... !Hattet ihr das auch??


Also, ich ging praktisch auf dem Zahnfleisch, alleine weil ich von Natur aus überempfindlich veranlagt bin.
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Mir geht es auch so,glaube aber das es nicht gut ist!

----------


## martcu

ja immer unruhig und angespannt, dann willst Du auch Dein Umfeld nicht jeden Tag nerven. Was soll ich sagen, genau so ist es und ich vermute, dass es Vielen so geht oder gegangen ist. Ich habe in den Zeit bis zur gesicherten Diagnose alles gelesen was ich finden konnte. Jetzt nach der OP kehrt der Alltag langsam wieder zurück und ich merke, dass ich nicht ständig daran denken muss. Du musst für Dich einen Weg finden damit umzugehen, einen Schalter an dem man das Thema einfach ausschalten konnte, habe ich leider bei mir nicht gefunden.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Als bei mir der PSA von 6.8 gemessen wurde, lag die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Krebs bei nur etwa 33% und ich habe mir gesagt: "ok I take it" - und basierend auf der 66% Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es kein Krebs ist, erstmal nur eine MRT machen lassen. Die kam dann zurück als PIRADS 3, wo also kein signifikanter Tumor eindeutig festzustellen war.

Da bin ich ganz cool geblieben und habe mit der Biopsie gewartet, weil mir die Prozedur zu krude und riskant erschien. Das war natürlich falsch und insofern ist es vielleicht ganz gut, wenn ihr euch lehr Sorgen macht.

Beim PSA von 11 habe ich mir dann allerdings auch Sorgen gemacht und gleich alles in die Wege geleitet.

----------


## lutzi007

> Mir geht es auch so,glaube aber das es nicht gut ist!


Andy, ja, auf Dauer ist es bestimmt nicht gut. Aber es wird nicht auf Dauer so bleiben. Sieh es als natürlichen Entwicklungsprozess. Nach einer gewissen Zeit wirst du mehr Gelassenheit erlangen. 
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Danke für eure aufbauenden Worte!!👍

----------


## Andyw204

Hätte nochmals eine Frage: nehmen wir mal an da wäre was und die wollen das in unseren kleinen KH operieren weil es Beleg Ärzte sind und ich will das nicht sondern in unser Gegend gibt es die Uni Klinik Greifswald ! Wie macht man das??

----------


## Niko52

Du entscheidest!

----------


## martcu

es scheint Dir ja keine Ruhe zu lassen.
Also, wenn bei der Biopsie PCa gefunden wird, dann besprichst Du mit Deinem hoffentlich guten Urologen Deine Optionen für eine Behandlung. Die Optionen hängen auch davon ab, was man gefunden hat. Wenn Du zB die Kriterien für eine AS erfüllst, wirst Du erstmal gar nicht operiert. Mal angenommen nach evtl. Zweitmeinung entscheidest Du Dich für die RPE mit Da Vinci, dann bekommst Du vom Urologen eine Überweisung zu einer OP. Mit dieser Überweisung kannst Du Dir dann ein KKh suchen und wie Niko52 sagt entscheidest Du dann wohin Du gehst. Man ruft dann dort an und sagt, dass man gerne operiert werden möchte und die hoffentlich freundlichen Damen im Büro erklären Dir dann was Du alle brauchst (Termin zur Voruntersuchung, Staging usw.). Alles Klar?

----------


## Andyw204

Oha, auch wenn die selber operieren wollen, müssen sie mir ne Überweisung geben wo ich hin möchte.Auch wenn sie hier dii Biopsie und mpMRT gemacht haben??

----------


## martcu

es geht ja darum was Du willst und wirklich wichtig ist, dass man gerade bei einer RPE nicht zu irgend jemand geht sondern zu einem Operateur, der dies auch kann. Dieses Können erwirbt er sich durch viele viele Operationen. Mein Operateur hat ungefähr schon 5000 Mal mit DaVinci eine RPE durchgeführt, hat mein Urologe behauptet, der Assi bei ihm war.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

NIEMALS eine OP in einem " Provinzkrankenhaus " !

meine Biopsie habe ich auch in einer Universitätsurologie machen lassen, habe ICH mir delbst ausgesucht.

----------


## Andyw204

Gut zu wissen das man sich die Klinik selber aussuchen kann , Danke

----------


## tomaso

Ich weiß nur dass Hamburg Nr. 1 und in Würzburg die Missioklinik die Nr. 2 ist was DaVinci-Prostata-OP angeht.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist 48599 Gronau die Nr. 1 - nachfolgend ein Verzeichnis aller mit da Vinci arbeitenden Kliniken:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...i-Kliniken.pdf

----------


## Andyw204

Ob man da so einfach hin darf

----------


## MartinWK

Prinzipiell gibt es die freie Wahl. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass das immer (voll) bezahlt wird. Die Fallpauschalen für den Krankenhausaufenthalt sind für jede Behandlung und jedes Bundesland verschieden. Es empfiehlt sich also, die gesetzliche Kasse vor der Wahl zu fragen. Sonst kann man auf der Kostendifferenz sitzen bleiben. Siehe dazu https://www.tk.de/techniker/leistung...finden-2008324
Natürlich kann auch ein gesetzlich Versicherter immer jede Art der Behandlung und jede Klinik und dort sogar den Arzt wählen - wenn er das selbst bezahlt. Allerdings ist keine Klinik und kein Arzt verpflichtet, auch zu behandeln, wenn die Wahl auf ihn fällt - außer in Notfällen.

Da jeder, der im Forum schreibt, nur mit einer oder maximal einigen Kliniken zu tun hatte, beruhen die bisher genannten Ranglisten hauptsächlich auf Hörensagen. Ansonsten gibt es zertifizierte Zentren und Listen mit Kliniken, aus denen hervorgeht, wie häufig bestimmte Behandlungen gemacht werden. Einen "TÜV" oder eine "Stiftung Warentest" gibt es leider nicht: das System ist ziemlich intransparent.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Oha, auch wenn die selber operieren wollen, müssen sie mir ne Überweisung geben wo ich hin möchte.Auch wenn sie hier dii Biopsie und mpMRT gemacht haben??


Andy, du hast noch gar keinen Befund und einen PSA, von dem ich vor meiner OP nur träumen konnte. Wenn du wirklich eine Behandlung benötigen solltest, kannst du dir mit der Entscheidung, in welcher Klinik von welchem Arzt mit welchen Therapien Zeit lassen.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ob man da so einfach hin darf��


Ich nehme an, dass sich die Frage auf Gronau und Martini bezieht. Natürlich darf man da hin. Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist, dass Du in Gronau zum Kassensatz behandelt wirst (außer, Du möchtest vom Chefarzt behandelt werden), während Du in Hamburg 2.000,-  aus der eigenen Tasche zu berappen hast (auch, wenn Du nicht vom Chefarzt behandelt wirst; der frühere Chefarzt wollte von da Vinci sowieso nichts wissen). Steht aber alles in der oben verlinkten Liste der daVinci-Kliniken. Wie es die KK mit den Fahrkosten hält, ist möglicherweise eine andere Sache, aber es sollte Dir die Sache wert sein, in einer Spitzenklinik behandelt zu werden  ohne dass ich alle anderen jetzt wohl über 70 Kliniken mit da Vinci in Deutschland irgendwie schlecht machen will.

Ralf

----------


## Andyw204

Behalte ich im Auge

----------


## Stefan1

> Behalte ich im Auge



Moins,
ein bischen was zum lesen . . .

https://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Prostatektomie

----------


## Andyw204

Haut hin, sehr interessant Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## RalfDm

Die Meldung ist 6½ Jahre alt (Mai 2013). Inzwischen dürften über 10.000 Eingriffe vorgenommen worden sein.

Ralf

----------


## Andyw204

Das ist schon was, da kann man von ausgehen das sie das können

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin der Meinung das alle KH die mit Da Vinci die Op machen geeignet sind. Dieser Roboter kostet so viel Geld, da muss er ausgelastet sein.

----------


## Mikael

> Ich bin der Meinung das alle KH die mit Da Vinci die Op machen geeignet sind. Dieser Roboter kostet so viel Geld, da muss er ausgelastet sein.


Das Geld und die Auslastung kann nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein, um ein Krankenhaus diesbezüglich für "geeignet" zu halten. Mein Uro sagte mal, dass der Da Vinci aus einem guten Operateur einen sehr guten macht, aber aus einem mittelmäßigen keinen guten.

----------


## Andyw204

Also, ich muss schon sagen:dieses Forum mit allen ihren Mitgliedern ist schon Klasse und hilf einem sehr .Gestern bekam ich von  einen Forumsmitglied einen Anruf .Das fand ich so toll und beruhigte mich sehr!!!Danke Niko 52 ��������!Dann habe ich meinen Urologen eine Mail geschrieben ob er mich nochmals anrufen könne,was er sofort tat. Klasse. Er sagte: wir machen jetzt die Hausaufgaben. 16.12.2019 mp MRT ,6.1 .2020 deren Auswertung .Dann Biopsie mit Ultraschall und Daten vom mpNRT. Dann Auswertung. Liegt was vor,welche Behandlung mache ich.Wenn Festlegung getroffen, dann geeignete Klink (mein Wunsch wird beachtet)suchen. So werde ich das machen.Meine Frau wird immer mit einbezogen.Wie findet ihr diese Vorgangsweise??? Mit freundlichen Grüßen an alle Andy

----------


## lutzi007

Andy, super! Das läuft  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## DieBlonde

Hallo Andy,

das klingt doch nach einem guten Plan! Ich denke, du machst alles richtig.

Falls du stark unter Ängsten und Unruhe leiden solltest, scheue dich nicht Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen. Für solche absehbaren Phasen (Wartezeiten auf Befunde etc.), in denen diese Gefühle völlig normal (und nicht pathologisch) sind, verschreiben üblicherweise auch Hausärzte ohne Probleme ein rasch wirksames angstlösendes Mittel. Oft genügt es schon, zu wissen, dass man es zur Hand hat. 

Liebe Grüße und alles Gute aus Wien,
Nat

----------


## MartinWK

Solange man Pläne hat gibt es Hoffnung.

----------


## Andyw204

Wie habt ihr es gemacht nicht immer dran zu denken? Medikamente will ich nicht nehmen. Ich denke zu oft daran . Habt ihr Tips?Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Andy,



> Wie habt ihr es gemacht nicht immer dran zu denken?


dagegen wirst Du gar nichts tun können, außer Dich zu besaufen (das ist jetzt aber kein Rat!). Aber mit der Zeit wird die Anspannung nachlassen und Du wirst den Kopf wieder für andere Gedanken frei bekommen.

Ralf

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Andy,
> 
> dagegen wirst Du gar nichts tun können, außer Dich zu besaufen (das ist jetzt aber kein Rat!). Aber mit der Zeit wird die Anspannung nachlassen und Du wirst den Kopf wieder für andere Gedanken frei bekommen.
> 
> Ralf


Das kann ich voll bestätigen, obwohl ich noch gar nicht so lange auch Betroffener bin.
Lutz

----------


## Berema

> So machen wir das! Meine Frau und ich haben alles durchgesprochen was auf uns zukommen kann. Haben ein gutes Sexualleben bis jetzt gehabt! Das ist schwierig für mich. Denn Sie ist erst 50 Jahre alt.


 Da kann ich sehr gut verstehen....bei uns war es ähnlich..auch sehr rege vorher ;-). Aber da Deine Frau über 50 ist, denke ich, sie wird in erster Linie sehr froh sein, wenn Du alles gut überstehst und am Leben bleibst(vorausgesetzt, es kommt überhaupt zu einer RPE oder ähnlichem)
meine OP ist jetzt 1 Jahr her und unten rum regte sich seitdem GAR NIX mehr. Meine Frau ist da aber sehr verständnisvoll (wie gesagt, sie ist froh, dass ich noch lebe und sonst auch fit bin). Wir haben für uns andere Wege genutzt den Sex zu geniessen... damit können wir mittlerweile gut  leben.
Ich hatte auch die blauen Pillen ausprobiert, die leider nix ausser Kopfschmerzen gebracht haben.
Habe relativ früh mit Schwellkörperpumpe das Training aufgenommen und seit kurzem verwenden wir SKAT. Dadurch ist die Erektion zwar nicht mehr ganz so wie früher, aber immerhin bekomme ich damit eine und zum GV reichts....
Und die Nerven werden sich sicherlich noch nicht ganz von der OP erholt haben. Deshalb bin ich zuversichtlich, dass sich das alles auch noch weiter bessern wird.

Also KOPF HOCH....Noch ist es bei Dir ja nicht soweit

----------


## Andyw204

Danke für euer Verständnis. Es hilft einen sehr!LG Andy

----------


## tomaso

Bei mir hat es ja vor ca. 5 Jahren (mit 50) mit dem Theater angefangen. Da war ich schon aus dem Häusschen und hatte Muffensausen.
Nun, 3 Biopsien später, bin ich bedeutend entspannter. Klar, wenn mal wieder eine Termin ansteht, ist man schon mehr mit den Gedanken bei dem Problem, aber ansonsten wird manches auch intensiver. z.B. geniesse ich vieles bewusster. Ob ich mal im Sommer im Freibad sitze oder mal mit Freunden Fussball schaue und Bierchen trinke. Oder ich gönne mir auch mehr, wie z.B. habe ich mir 2016 eine Woche New York geschenkt. Oder mal ein gutes Konzert. 
Ich weiss auch welche Schritte ich mache, wenn mal die Diagnose Prostata-Krebs erhalte. Dann gehe ich nach Würzburg in die Missio-Klinik und raus das Ding. Das man damit auch gut und lange Leben kann, habe ich hier im Forum regelrecht erfahren dürfen.

----------


## Andyw204

Tomaso 
das waren aber auch stressige Jahre,jetzt weißt Du was du willst!! Klasse

----------


## Hartmut123

Hallo Tomaso,

Würzburg die Missio kann ich auch nur empfehlen, bin da 2013 mit dem DaVinci operiert worden. Super Ärzte super Team.
Viele Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Andyw204, du musst dir nur sinnvolle andere Tätigkeiten suchen dann denkst du am Anfang nicht mehr so oft dran und mit der Zeit wird es immer weniger. Ich denke fast immer nur alle 3 Monate dran das ich den Termin beim URO nicht versäume.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich werde es versuchen!!!Ich überlege schon ob ich wieder Diarama baue.Dann ist man abgelenkt.

----------


## Michi1

Ich buche die letzten Jahre sehr viele Kurzurlaube quer durch Deutschland mit dem Bus. Da ist man unter vielen noch unbekannten Personen und man kann sich schön unterhalten. Auch sieht man viel Neues. Schon diesen Sonntag geht es wieder los da besuchen wir mehrere Adventsmärkte im Norden sogar Kopenhagen ist dabei.

----------


## Andyw204

Das ist natürlich eine sehr gute Möglichkeit!Am meisten würde ,glaube ich zu wissen meine Frau darüber sich freuen.Denn sie reist gerne.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ich werde es versuchen!!!Ich überlege schon ob ich wieder Diarama baue.Dann ist man abgelenkt.


Diarama statt Drama  :L&auml;cheln:  Andy, viel Glück mit dem MRT am Montag!

----------


## Andyw204

Danke , kann es brauchen. Gebe euch am 6.1 Bescheid ,was rausgekommen ist!!

----------


## Andyw204

Wie läuft so ein mo MRT ab,weiß das einer hier?

----------


## tomaso

Für was steht "mo"? Versteh ich nicht.
Ansonsten läuft ein MRT-Termin folgend ab.
Du darft alles ausziehen bis auf Unterhose und bekommst einen typischen Krankenhaus-Kleidchen. Also hinten offen und nur mit einem Bändelchen.
Dann legts du dich auf die Liege, die in die MRT-Röhre führt. Bekommst Kopfhörer auf, die dich vor den lauten Geräuschen schützen und der Radiologe sagt mal was zu dir über sein Micro. Die Geräusche sind natürlich befremdlich und laut. Brummen, klopfen, surren...
Ist zwar seltsam, dass ganze, aber wird können froh über diese Diagnose-Technik sein.
Einfach durchziehen und denk dabei an Star-Trek oder sonstiges aus dem All. Das passt am besten zu diesen Geräuschen.
Ansonsten ruhig liegen bleiben und ruhig ein und aus atmen. Möge die Macht mit dir sein ;-)

----------


## Andyw204

Also schlafen,wird schon! 16.00 morgen!

----------


## Niko52

Frag auch gleich nach dem Befund.
Alles Gute!

----------


## KarlEmagne

Andy, ich wurde bei meiner MRT gefragt, ob ich gleich im Anschluss eine Beratung vom Radiologen wollte. Da habe ich natürlich ja gesagt und bekam sofort die Ergebnisse erklärt. Ich glaube ich bekam sogar eine Kopie des Arztbriefes mit. 

Ansonsten was die anderen sagen, man liegt in einer Röhre mit Geräuschen wie von einem ausgeschlagenen Kugellager.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich bekomme nicht gleich den Befund, soweit ich weiß. Auswertung ist an 6.1.2020

----------


## obelix

Grundsätzlich, so kenne ich dies, gibt es den Befund sofort. Bei jedem MRT (oder CT, Röntgen) welches ich bisher persönlich mitgemacht habe (nicht auf Prostata beschränkt). So kenne ich dies auch von anderen/Bekannten. Die "Bilder" sind ja im Prinzip sofort verfügbar.

----------


## martcu

eine Untersuchung in einer Radiologie muss immer unter der Verwantwortung eines Arztes stattfinden. Diese/r sitzt in einem gesonderten Raum und begutachtet i.d. Regel die entstehenden Bilder sofort, zumindest kenne ich es so. Man wartet dann noch ein bischen und wird dann wieder reingerufen und der Arzt erklärt einem dann die Bilder und den Befund.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich kann ja mal Fragen!

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
ich mußte immer einen Augenblich für den Befund warten, bekam den Befund UND die CD sofort mit.

Funktioniert das im Norden besser ?

----------


## obelix

Wie lange ist ein Augenblick? In meinen Fällen max. eine halbe Stunde.

----------


## tomaso

Meine 2. Mal MRT in der Mannheimer Uniklinik gab es nie eine Besprechung direkt nach der MRT. Immer erst ca. eine Woche später.
Also wurde die Auswertung von einem anderen Arzt gemacht. Zumindest in meinem Fall

----------


## Stefan1

> Wie lange ist ein Augenblick? In meinen Fällen max. eine halbe Stunde.


. . .  30 -60 minuten.

----------


## Andyw204

So war nun da, kam später ran als geplant. Ca 16.40 Uhr. Auf ist da eigentlich nur bis 17.00. gedauert hat es bis 17.40.Mir wurde gesagt 10-15 Minuten dauert es bis alles verarbeitet ist. ???Weil ich schon zwischen geschoben wurde gab es keine Auswertung mehr. Bin ja schon froh schnell einen Termin gehabt zu haben. Ne Bekannte die da arbeitet Versucht morgen einen Termin zu bekommen! Wäre ja auch gut wenn es klappen würde.

----------


## Andyw204

Was kostet ein MRT, wisst ihr das? Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## Niko52

Guckst du hier:http://www.e-bis.de/goae/Goae00000166.html

----------


## Andyw204

Viel Schotter für 40 Minuten

----------


## Niko52

Für ein mpMRT habe ich 835 EU als Selbstzahler bezahlt.

----------


## Andyw204

Wo warst du??

----------


## Niko52

UKE, Hamburg

----------


## RalfDm

> Viel Schotter für 40 Minuten



Da geht es nicht um die Arbeitszeit der MTAs, sondern die Abschreibung eines Millionen €€€ teuren Hightech-Gerätes.

Ralf

----------


## Andyw204

Aha , wusste ich nicht

----------


## Andyw204

So heute wird es nichts.Vielleicht die Woche noch.

----------


## Andyw204

Bleibt beim 6.1 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## Wolleapp

Mein MRT hat in privat Praxis in Münster 1.017,34 € gekostet, bin auch PKV versiichert.

Viele Grüße Werner

----------


## Andyw204

Wünsche euch alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und alles gute!

----------


## Andyw204

mrt Beurteilung.wie Bilder reinstellen?

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Andy!
Die Bilder wird wohl nur ein Radiologe deuten können. Wichtig hier ist eher der schriftliche Befund mit PI-RADS Angabe.
Gruß
Oscar

----------


## Andyw204

ich fasse mich mal kurtz; Normovoläme Prostata mit Zeichen einer mutmaßlich chronischen Prosatitis  mit möglicherweise floriden,entzündlichen Anteilen in der  periurethralen Transtionszone,welche zusätzlich vereinzelte  kleinzzystische Läsion sowie Mikroverkalkungen aufweist.
Gewebestruktuveränderungen in der peripheren und in der transitionszone  entsprechend einen t2 Score von 3 und einen dwi Score von 3 sowie  einennegativen dce-mri Score.Gesamtbefund somit einen pi-rads 3  Score(Version 2.1)
Prominenter Prostata Mittellappen mit diskreter vorwölbung in den Harnblasengrund.
kein bildmorphollogischer hinweis auf Überlaufblase.im gesamten  Untersuchsgebiet kein Nachweis vermehrter ode pathologisch vergrößeter  Lymphknoten.keine osteoplastischen oder osteoklastischen  Skelettveränderungen.
Keine Hinweis auf eine umschriebene wandhypertrophie,eine  malignomsuspekte Raumforderung oder Darmpassagebehinderung.Keine  Anzeichen gastrobereich,Oberschenkel ,Unterbauches  und Gefäße.
Prostatagröße 3.8,lateraler durchmesser 4,3   kraniokaudaler 4cm,volumen 32,7ml

Empfehlung zur mrt Verlaufskontrolle des Befundes in 6 Monaten
Empfehlung von zwei Urologen unserer Praxis;5,2 ,2020Biopsie mit mrt Daten und Ultraschall unter Narkose der Prostata mit 12 Stanzen 8 mal rundum und 4 in der verdächtigen Stelle.Dann Auswertung ,wenn nötig gemeinsamen Therapievorschlag mit allen drei Urologen in unserer Praxis mit mir zusammen!!!

Was sagt ihr dazu,bin mal gespannt.

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo!
Dein Befund sagt nichts über verdächtige Läsionen, und das ist schon mal gut. (Bei PI-RADS 4 oder 5 wäre das der Fall)
PI-RADS 3 wird als unklarer Befund definiert, der aber statistisch nur mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von etwa 15% einen positiven Biopsiebefund erwarten lässt.
Mit anderen Worten: Dein Befund lässt vermuten, dass du zu 85% kein Prostatakarzinom hast. Falls jetzt nicht biopsiert wird (hier sind sich die Ärzte uneinig, was bei PI-RADS 3 geschehen soll), so ist eine PSA-Kontrolle in ca. 3 Monaten angebracht.
Gruß
Oscar

----------


## Niko52

Gute Empfehlung. Ich würde noch alle drei Monate den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen.
Alles Gute.
Viele Grüße, Nico

P.S. lasst dir ein Antibiotikum wegen der Entzündung verschreiben.

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Oskar ,war noch nicht fertig;  Empfehlung zur mrt Verlaufskontrolle des Befundes in 6 Monaten
Empfehlung von zwei Urologen unserer Praxis;5,2 ,2020Biopsie mit mrt  Daten und Ultraschall unter Narkose der Prostata mit 12 Stanzen 8 mal  rundum und 4 in der verdächtigen Stelle.Dann Auswertung ,wenn nötig  gemeinsamen Therapievorschlag mit allen drei Urologen in unserer Praxis  mit mir zusammen!!!Heute haben sie noch bakterienprobe genommen für Antibiotika!!!Recktalabstrich

----------


## Oscar1957

Ob der Ausdruck "Gewebestrukturveränderung" mit "suspekter Läsion" gleichzusetzen ist, bleibt für mich unklar.

----------


## Andyw204

da stand noch drinne-in der dwi ebendfalls dissemenirtes signalalterationen jedoch kein hinweis auf eindeutig restriktionsgestörten läsion.

----------


## Oscar1957

Wenn für dich die Fusionsbiopsie (also auf MRT-Basis) ok ist, hast du natürlich mehr Sicherheit. (Die Fusionsbiopsie ist eben der normalen Stanzbiopsie überlegen, weil es sich um kein "planloses Herumgestochere" handelt. Die Aussagekraft ist ungleich höher). Und ich habe ja in deinen Beiträgen gelesen, dass du sehr unter der unklaren Situation leidest. (Was ich extrem gut nachvollziehen kann) Vielleicht solltest du aus diesem Grund der Empfehlung zur Biopsie folgen...
Gruß
Oscar

----------


## Andyw204

Ja Oscar du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.Obwohl ich sehr lange Hochseefischer war und viel erlebt und überlebt habe bin ich in diesen Punkt nicht gelassen genug.Ich würde mich da als kleines Weichei bezeichnen.Aber dazu stehe ich.Habe früh meine Eltern verloren und da schätze ich mal kommt die Angst her.Vatters 61 mutters schwere Allzheimerkrankheit ab 60 und mit 71 verstorben.10 Jahre hatte sie mich nicht mehr erkannt.könnte ein zusammenhang sein.opas hatte ich auch nicht.Und ich möchte für meinen 3 jährigen Enkel da sein.Der macht mir sehr viel Freude.

----------


## Oscar1957

Ja, Andy, ich bin überzeugt davon, das Ereignisse solcher Art in unserer Kindheit (bin selbst davon betroffen) die Art und Weise beeinflussen, wie wir später mit krisenhaften Erfahrungen umgehen. Auch ich bin eher ein "Weichei", also nicht ein "starker Mann", der voll Zuversicht schwierigen Situationen optimistisch entgegenblickt. Solche Patienten gibt es hier im Forum auch, und ich kann nur immer wieder staunen, wie manche ihre Erkrankung psychisch meistern. Mit einem Wort, ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen, weil ich ganz ähnlich ticke.
Alles Gute!!!
Oscar

----------


## Andyw204

Wir können das nicht ändern aber uns verbessern ha,dafür ist ein gutes Forum da!!!

----------


## Oscar1957

Stimmt! Lass uns wissen, wie du dich entscheiden wirst!

----------


## Andyw204

Ich tendiere dazu es zu machen.Gewissheit ist besser als zu warten und womöglich vieleicht wichtige Zeit verstreichen zu lassen. mfg Andy

----------


## martcu

Hi Andy, ich hatte Dir schon mal was geschrieben. Also ich denke, dass ich ganz gut nachvollziehen kann wie es dir jetzt geht. Ich bin 54 und hatte mich im Oktober 2019 einer RPE unterzogen. Der Weg zur Diagnose war übel, PSA Anstieg auf 3,8 und dann MRT ohne ein Ergebnis. Keine Empfehlung zur Biopsie, alles super haben 2 Radiologen gesagt. Mein Uro hat mich aber nicht vom Haken gelassen und dann habe ich mich irgendwann gefügt und habe die Biopsie machen lassen. Voruntersuchung und bei der Biopsie ging mir ganz schön die Düse. Man hat dann einen Tumor gefunden und ich habe mich dann zur OP entschieden. OP ist auch kein Spaziergang und wenn man so manche Videos anschaut so nach dem Motto, "nach bereits 2 Tagen konnten wir schon wieder .." dann bin ich sehr erstaunt, weil es bei mir eben nicht so war. 
Warum schreibe ich dir das? Weil es jedem der sich hier bewegt irgendwann mal so gegangen ist und irgendwann wird es auch wieder besser. Bei mir war es der Zeitpunkt als der Uro mir gesagt hat, "Guten Tag, setzen Sie sich, hier der Befund der Biopsie, man hat was gefunden" da war ich erleichtert, dass die Unsicherheit ein Ende hatte. 
schönen Abend

----------


## lutzi007

Andy, ich will jetzt keine Werbung für eine bestimmte Therapie machen, aber in meiner Rückschau habe ich es so empfunden:

Vor der Diagnose: Das kann kein Krebs sein. Alles ein Irrtum.

Nach der Krebsdiagnose: Mist, muss ich jetzt bald sterben? Total fertig.

Vor und nach der Rpe: Alles wird gut. Ich fühlte mich super. Ok, adjuvante Bestrahlung muss wohl auch noch sein.

Vor und nach der Bestrahlung: Fühle mich immer noch super. Die Bestrahlung und Bicalutamid, ja anstrengend, aber sie wird den Rest erledigen.

Immer noch nicht OK: Panik, war wohl doch schon zu spät mit den Therapien. Großer Frust.

Hormonentzug: Erst harmlos, fühle mich schon wieder super. Aber nach 3 Monaten schon wieder schlecht. Aber die Psychoonkologie hilft.

Jetzt, immer noch im Hormonentzug: Fühle mich wieder super und will das geniessen, so lange das gut geht.

Zusammenfassung: der Hormonentzug war bisher das Schlimmste. Die RPE war am wenigsten schlimm. 
Ich weiß natürlich, dass alles noch viel schlimmer werden kann. Aber jetzt fühle ich mich gut und das geniesse ich.

Viele Grüsse
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo und Martcu und Lutz
 mein Urologe und ich wollen ja das ganz genau geklärt haben. Ich werde es machen und den Termin annehmen. Ist besser so.Erstens sind die Heilungschancen besser um so früher man anfängt wenn was sein sollte, Und zweitens muß es abgeklärt werden! Meine Meinung, aber etwas ruhiger bin ich aber geworden durch diesen Befund!!

----------


## lutzi007

Andy, es freut mich, dass Du durch den Befund etwas ruhiger geworden bist. Mit der Ungewissheit klarzukommen, das kann man auch lernen.
Dazu "wirst du hier sehr gut geholfen"  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Danke,eigentlich muß einen nur klar werden das es so ist.

----------


## lutzi007

> Danke,eigentlich muß einen nur klar werden das es so ist.


Genau! Irgendwie ist das auch ein Lernprozeß.
(Oh, das hatte ich ja schon letztens auch gesagt, sorry!, leichte ADT-Demenzerscheinungen  :L&auml;cheln:  )
Lutz

----------


## Oscar1957

> Danke,eigentlich muß einen nur klar werden das es so ist.


Andy, wenn du sagst, dass es so ist, sagst du ja, dass du sicher ein Prostatakarzinom hast. DAS ist aber noch keinesfalls sicher.
Aber ich weiß, was du meinst: Man muss aufhören zu denken, dass es nicht sein kann, weil es nicht sein darf. Ja, die (eher geringe) Gefahr besteht, und es ist meiner Meinung nach kein Fehler, sich mit allen Möglichkeiten auseinanderzusetzen. Dann zieht es einem nicht total den Boden unter den Füßen weg, wenn man eine schlechte Diagnose bekommt. Man ist dann gewissermaßen vorbereitet, für alles gewappnet. Diese klare Sicht ist besser als die Einstellung: Nein, das darf einfach nicht sein!!!
Alles Gute!
Gruß
Oskar

----------


## obelix

Ich denke jeder empfindet und reagiert anders. Klar, für fast alle dürfte es zuerst einen _Schock_ verursachen sich mit dem Thema Krebs beschäftigen zu müssen bzw. davon betroffen zu sein (was bei Andy noch nicht mal bestätigt ist!).

Seit 2016/2017 hampel ich damit rum, meine erste Biopsie war dann im März 2018 mit der Bestätigung GS 3+3. Meine Aufregung war riesig, teilweise hatte ich (Zukunfts-)Ängste. 

Die Zeit bis heute, unter aktiver Beobachtung (AS), hat mich insgesamt ruhiger werden lassen. Einzig die PSA-Messungen alle drei Monate verursachen leichten Stress, vor allem weil mein PSA-Wert seit der letzten Messung wieder gestiegen ist (erstmals über 5 => 5,7). Eine Therapie (OP?) scheint näher zu kommen, mein Urologe drängt von Anfang an darauf (OP in der Martini-Klinik).

Meine Kernaussage: Die Zeit sowie das Informieren und Lesen hier im Forum haben mir geholfen besser/leichter mit diesem Thema umzugehen ... und du, Andy, bist noch nicht so weit. Nach einer evtl. Biopsie weißt du ggf. mehr.

----------


## Andyw204

Jens und Oskar
ich gebe euch vollkommen recht, ich hoffe sehr das es nicht ist, aber trotzdem will ich die Antwort haben ob ja oder nein.Wenn man dann ein schlechtes Ergebnis hat kann man vielleicht etwas hoffen das es noch nicht so schlimm ist wenn man vorher ein gutes mpMRT hatte. Gibt es dort Erfahrungen mit wenn beim MRT nicht zu sehen war welcher Score so meistens rauskommt. Mir wurde gesagt : wenn was vorhanden sein sollte ist die Sache heilbar. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hier? Grüße Andy

----------


## Oscar1957

> Jens und Oskar
> i Gibt es dort Erfahrungen mit wenn beim MRT nicht zu sehen war welcher Score so meistens rauskommt. Mir wurde gesagt : wenn was vorhanden sein sollte ist die Sache heilbar. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hier? Grüße Andy


Ja, Andy, diese Aussage ist korrekt und Erfahrungen gibt es. Erstens ist bei einem PI-RADS 3 die Wahrscheinlichkeit überhaupt gering, dass ein Krebs gefunden wird. (Angegeben werden durchschnittlich so 15%)
Ich habe da Daten aus einer Untersuchung: Da gab es 92 PI-RADS 3 Läsionen, die biopsiert wurden. 6 Läsionen (6,5%) waren positiv, also ein PC, aber 86 (93,5%) waren negativ, also kein Krebs. Hier wurde also sogar bei deutlich weniger Läsionen als bei 15% der Krebsverdacht bestätigt. 
Zweitens: Von den 6 entdeckten Karzinomen waren 4 Gleason 3+3, also die günstigste Prognose. 2 Läsionen waren 3+4, also fast ebenso gut.
Abschließend ein Satz vom Universitätsklinikum Düsseldorf auf deren Website: "Korrelation MRT-Gleason Score bei Biopsie: Bei einem PI-RADS von 3 oder kleiner ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen höhergradigen Tumor bei der Biopsie SEHR GERING."
Und lies auch hier, was Dozent Dr. Schimmöller dazu sagt:
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...karzinoms.html

----------


## martcu

hi, ich habe den eindruck, dass deine Strategie sich auf die Biopsie und ein mögliches Ergebnis vorzubereiten meiner Strategie ziemlich ähnlich ist bzw. war. 
Ich habe für mich anhand der vorhandenen Infos ein best case (kein krebs) und ein worst case Szenario (krebs) überlegt. Dazu habe ich neben dem MRT auch zB geschaut was der PSA Wert aussagen könnte, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Metastasen sind usw. 
Zu Deiner Frage, mein Urologe sagt folgendes: Auf einem MRT lassen sich nur Tumore ab einem Gleason 7b aufwärts erkennen, denn als ich ihm mein MRT Ergebnis vorgelegt habe, hatte er gemeint, dass ich immer noch nicht auf die Biopsie verzichten könne, weil mit dem Ergebnis nur ausgeschlossen wurde, dass ich einen hohen Gleason habe.

----------


## Oscar1957

Ja, hier gehen die Meinungen der Ärzte auseinander. Manche biopsieren bei PI-RADS 3 gleich, andere warten noch ab und messen das PSA engmaschig. Früher war es auch so, dass überhaupt schneller biopsiert wurde, habe ich den Eindruck. Das Risiko für Infektionen bei einer Biopsie steigt angeblich an, weil die Antibiotika häufiger versagen...

----------


## Oscar1957

Die Frage ist dabei wohl auch, wie hoch der PSA-Wert ist. Je höher, desto eher Biopsie, schätze ich...

----------


## Michi1

Mein URo hat nah dem er den PSA Wert von Hausarzt bekommen hat erst noch einmal eine Blutabnahme gemacht. Erst dann biopsiert.

----------


## Oscar1957

Das ist wohl bei allen Urologen so üblich. Sie vertrauen ihren eigenen Werten.

----------


## obelix

> Das ist wohl bei allen Urologen so üblich. Sie vertrauen ihren eigenen Werten.


vor allem haben sie dann den Wert von _ihrem_ Labor.

----------


## Oscar1957

Andy, du kannst auch den Prostate Cancer Calculator testen. In der Version 3 und 4 kannst du eingeben, ob es ein MRT gibt oder nicht sowie den PI-RADS eintragen. Am Ende kriegst du ein Ergebnis, das sowohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei dir auf ein Prostatakarzinom im Allgemeinen wie auch ein signifikantes (also potenziell lebensbedrohliches) Karzinom beinhaltet. Du wirst möglicherweise überrascht sein, wie günstig da deine Prognose ist. Ich denke aber auch, dass man solche Rechner nicht allzu zu ernst nehmen sollte...Aber ganz daneben ist es sicherlich nicht.
Guck hier:
http://www.prostatecancer-riskcalcul...sk-calculators

----------


## martcu

bei mir kam folgendes Ergebnis: 1% signifikantes Risiko mit meinen Werten nach MRT und PSA... 
Blöd nur, dass sich der Biopsie Arzt nicht daran gehalten hat, er hat trotzdem was gefunden.

----------


## Andyw204

Danke euch alle sehr , es beruhigt und macht einen Freude das man hier wirklich gute Auskünfte bekommt. Gut zu wissen das man nicht alleine ist!

----------


## Andyw204

Wurde heute biopsiert , schön war es nicht ? 14 Stanzen wurden genommen! 13.2.2020 Auswertung, werde euch berichten!

----------


## ursus47

Hallo, war es die übliche Biopsie durch den Darm, ohne Narkose. Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen dass das kein Spass ist.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hatte damit keine Probleme. Ich bin nur jedes Mal erschrocken bei jeder Entnahme hat es ja einen lauten Klick gemacht.

----------


## ursus47

grrrrrrr, ne das stell ich mir schlimm vor. Aber vielleicht sag ich das weil ich keinen Darm mehr habe. Und ich hatte 9 Jahre chronische Enzündung im Dickdarm. Daher kommt das vielleicht.

----------


## obelix

> Ich hatte damit keine Probleme. Ich bin nur jedes Mal erschrocken bei jeder Entnahme hat es ja einen lauten Klick gemacht.


ich habe mich nur bei den ersten 2-3 Klicks leicht erschrocken. Meine beiden Biopsien habe ich bestens überstanden. Keinerlei Schmerzen während und nach den Biobsien (1x 13, 1x 15 Stanzen) und das wenige Blut im Urin war nach wenigen Tagen Geschichte. _Gedrückt_ haben etwas die örtlichen Betäubungsspritzen in die Prostata, das war's.

Jeder kann hier natürlich anders empfinden und reagieren, aber ich hätte vor einer weiteren Biopsie keinerlei Bedenken.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hatten keine Spritze bekommen und auch kein Blut im Urin festgestellt. Vielleicht kann das ein URO besser oder schlechter?

----------


## Andyw204

Ich hatte keine Narkose und ja durch den Darm

----------


## Reinhold2

In meinem KHS meinte der diensthabende Arzt: "Biopsie ohne Narkose sofort, mit Narkose Termin vielleicht in drei Wochen". Also gut, habe es ohne Sedierung gemacht und es überstanden. Aber unangenehm war es schon! Um die Atmosphäre aufzulockern meinte der Arzt nach 6 Stanzen: "So, die Hälfte haben wir schon". Ich, schlechtgelaunt:"Herr Doktor ich kann selber rechnen".
R.

----------


## ursus47

> In meinem KHS meinte der diensthabende Arzt: "Biopsie ohne Narkose sofort, mit Narkose Termin vielleicht in drei Wochen". Also gut, habe es ohne Sedierung gemacht und es überstanden. Aber unangenehm war es schon! Um die Atmosphäre aufzulockern meinte der Arzt nach 6 Stanzen: "So, die Hälfte haben wir schon". Ich, schlechtgelaunt:"Herr Doktor ich kann selber rechnen".
> R.


Hallo Reinhold, ich glaube Du bist schon eine coole Socke.(gefällt mir)

----------


## Oscar1957

Beim Thema Schmerzen bei der Biopsie sind die Meinungen bzw. Empfindungen zweigeteilt: Sehr viele Männer schreiben von heftigen Schmerzen, aber etwa genauso viele meinen, sie wären nur durch das Geräusch der Biopsienadel "erschreckt" worden. Warum gibt es so wenige, die sicherheitshalber auf eine Sedierung/Kurzschlafnarkose bestehen? Kein Mensch würde heute bei einer Darmspiegelung auf die Idee kommen, diese Prozedur ohne Sedierung über sich ergehen zu lassen. (Ein "Spaziergang" bei Sedierung, extreme Schmerzen ohne Sedierung. Habe beides erlebt) Aber die Prostata lassen sich die Männer (ev. weil sie eben richtige *Männer* sind?) meist ohne Kurznarkose durchlöchern. Eigentlich unverständlich...

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Beim Thema Schmerzen bei der Biopsie sind die Meinungen bzw. Empfindungen zweigeteilt: Sehr viele Männer schreiben von heftigen Schmerzen, aber etwa genauso viele meinen, sie wären nur durch das Geräusch der Biopsienadel "erschreckt" worden. Warum gibt es so wenige, die sicherheitshalber auf eine Sedierung/Kurzschlafnarkose bestehen? Kein Mensch würde heute bei einer Darmspiegelung auf die Idee kommen, diese Prozedur ohne Sedierung über sich ergehen zu lassen. (Ein "Spaziergang" bei Sedierung, extreme Schmerzen ohne Sedierung. Habe beides erlebt) Aber die Prostata lassen sich die Männer (ev. weil sie eben richtige *Männer* sind?) meist ohne Kurznarkose durchlöchern. Eigentlich unverständlich...


Weil nicht jeder überhaupt eine Narkose in nettem Setting angeboten bekommt. Ich hatte Glück und bekam einen Biopsie-Termin innerhalb von einer Woche, was im Gesundheitssystem von Québec-Kanada etwa ein 6er im Lotto ist. Die Prozedur rief Erinnerungen an meinen Wehrdienst und die Sani-Baracke wach. Ich war der Jüngste in einer Gruppe älterer Herren, die auf gut benutzten Plastikstühlen in einem Wartezimmer sassen. Der Reihe nach wurden wir von einer Krankenschwester in einen Nebenraum mit Karstadt-Umkleidekabine und Schliessfächern gerufen, uns komplett zu entkleiden und einen von diesen Krankenhauskitteln überzuziehen, hinten durchgehend offen. Dann zurück ins Wartezimmer. Ich bin dünn und es war mir trotzdem nicht möglich, meine nackten Unterschenkel von den halb geputzten Stühlen zu halten. Zum Glück war ich geistesgegenwärtig genug, entgegen der Anweisung wenigstens eine Unterhose anzubehalten. Nach einer Stunde ins Behandlungszimmer. Der Arzt hatte beim ersten Anlauf wohl mit Vaseline gespart, das Ding ging nicht rein, obwohl er so geschoben hat, dass ich das noch nach Wochen und noch nach der RP gemerkt habe. Dann hiess es, entweder geht's jetzt rein, oder wir brauchen einen neuen Termin mit Narkose - so in 6 Monaten. Tatsächlich klappte es dann und der Rest wie von anderen beschrieben.

Nur dass sie dann die Ergebnisse nicht rausrücken wollten. Meine Theorie, dass es Probleme gibt, die ministeriellen Wartezeiten für Chirurgien einzuhalten und sie mit verzögerten Diagnosen die Warteschlange verkürzen. Jedenfalls bekam ich vom Urologen keinen Befund, sondern musste, entgegen dem Protokoll, im Krankenhaus, wo die Stanzen vermutlich gelandet waren, an einen Computer-Informationsschalter. Dort bekam ich die Biopsie-Ergebnisse ohne Diskussion sofort ausgedruckt - Gleason 7b, musste ich mir erst in Foren erklären lassen. Ich habe hier in Québec, nach nunmehr einem Jahr, immer noch keinen ärztlichen Befund.

Der Entschluss, mich keinesfalls im Krankenhaus operieren zu lassen, in dem ich biopsiert wurde, reifte noch am Abend nach der Biopsie. In Deutschland ist es bei allen Problemen, die es geben mag, gar nicht so schlecht...

----------


## Oscar1957

Wahnsinn, da warst du echt arm dran. Gott sei Dank gibt es auch andere Spitäler. Wie alles im Leben auch immer Glückssache. Ich habe meinem Uro gesagt, dass ich auf Sedierung bestehe, und er zeigte Verständnis.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Oscar,

der Darm ist oberhalb der *Linea dentata* schmerzunempfindlich. Es liegt also vielfach daran, ob der Urologe den Einstich darunter wählt, ob die Prozedur schmerzhaft ist oder lediglich ein Druckgefühl ausgelöst wird.

Auch die Koloskopie muss nicht mit einem Narkotikum wie Propofol belasten. Ich habe aus den genannten Gründen noch nie eine Propofolnarkose gebraucht um eine Koloskopie durchführen zu lassen.

Es handelt sich also lediglich um die Qualität der Durchführung und um die Einstellung des Patienten.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Michi1

Wie soll ich eine Narkose wählen, wenn mich der URO überhaupt nicht darauf anspricht. Eine Biopsie ist doch für jeden neu und es gibt bestimmt nicht viele die vorher hier im Forum sind und sich informiert haben.

----------


## Oscar1957

Michi, ich denke, dass man auch, wenn man keine Vorkenntnisse (Forum, "Dr. Google" usw.) hat, befürchten muss, dass es weh tun könnte, wenn der Arzt mit einem Gerät in den Enddarm eindringt, mit Hohlnadeln die Darmwand durchdringt und dann Löcher in die Prostata schießt, um daraus 12 (!) Gewebeproben zu nehmen. Außerdem wäre es für mich logisch, dass ich mir das Wort "Biopsie" erklären lasse, wenn der Urologe davon spricht.

----------


## Michi1

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei dir war? Der Befund Krebs schockiert so das man vielleicht nicht logisch reagiert. Ich habe alles auf mich zukommen lassen. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das das gar nicht so verkehrt war. Habe mich nicht von Google oder vom Forum verunsichern lassen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> oder vom Forum verunsichern lassen.


Warum bist Du denn überhaupt in diesem Forum? Und bitte nicht wieder eine nichts aussagende Antwort, 
die jeder Mitleser schon im voraus kennt, weil sie schon so oft gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt wurde.

----------


## Michi1

Wenn du richtig gelesen hast dann wüstest auch du das ich von vor der Behandlung geschrieben habe. Jetzt, nach ca. 5 Jahren lese ich halt immer noch als Betroffener mit und will den Ärzten nicht Konkurrenz machen wie viele hier.

----------


## obelix

Ich bin froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben und sauge viele Informationen auf. Letztendlich entscheidet dann jeder selbst was für ihn das _Beste_ ist.

Auch in meinem Umfeld stelle ich fest, dass viele ihrem Arzt vertrauen und genau das machen was er vorschlägt (wir haben den gleichen Urologen). Das muss nicht schlecht sein, im Gegenteil, diese Menschen fühlen sich gut aufgehoben und haben teilweise weniger _Angst_ im Kopf als andere. PSA-Werte, Gleason-Score - nur selten können sie darauf eine detaillierte Auskunft geben. "Bei der Biopsie wurde etwas gefunden und das wird jetzt behandelt." Kann z. B. OP oder Bestrahlung sein. Sie folgen ihrem Urologen.

Ich persönlich möchte gerne mehr über meine Krankheit wissen und dazu habe ich hier im Forum vieles gefunden. Den Eindruck dass hier viele den Ärzten Konkurrenz machen, habe ich nicht.

Selbstverständlich berücksichtige ich in erster Linie die Aussagen von den Ärzten die mich kennen, meine Daten haben und mich behandeln, kann aber durch mein Lesen hier im Forum einiges besser einordnen oder vertiefende Auskünfte erfragen.

----------


## lutzi007

Michi, 
nicht vergessen: Immer positiv denken!
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Oscar1957

Meiner Meinung nach ist beides nötig: Ein gewisses Vertrauen in die Fachkompetenz des Urologen (wenn nicht, sollte man einen anderen suchen), aber auch Information aus dem Netz (man sollte aber auch damit kritisch umgehen!) Der MÜNDIGE PATIENT hat Vorteile, denke ich.

----------


## ursus47

> Meiner Meinung nach ist beides nötig: Ein gewisses Vertrauen in die Fachkompetenz des Urologen (wenn nicht, sollte man einen anderen suchen), aber auch Information aus dem Netz (man sollte aber auch damit kritisch umgehen!) Der MÜNDIGE PATIENT hat Vorteile, denke ich.


Also ich denke manchmal dass die weniger kritischen Patienten es doch einfacher haben. Sie haben mehr Zeit sich um schöneres zu kümmern als immer neue Infos verarbeiten zu müssen. Aber wenn du mal damit anfangen hast geht's garnicht mehr anders

----------


## Oscar1957

> Aber wenn du mal damit anfangen hast geht's garnicht mehr anders


Also da gebe ich dir 100%ig recht!!! Und der "kritische Typ" ist auch sicher mehr auf seine Krankheit fokusiert als der Patiententyp, der sich im Netz nicht informiert, seinem Urologen auch nicht zu viele Fragen stellt und brav den Anweisungen seines Arztes folgt, ohne etwas zu hinterfragen. ("Der Herr Doktor muss es ja wissen!")

----------


## Heribert

Ein Teil der Betroffenen missbraucht das Forum als Kaffeekränzchen, um sinnfreie Gedanken zu äußern, der andere, weit größere Teil sucht Antworten auf seine Erkrankung und deren Behandlung, um sein Wissensspektrum zu erweitern und dann gibt es noch einen omnipotenten Teil, der schon auf alle Fragen eine Antwort hat.

----------


## Andyw204

So, heute Nachmittag ist es soweit. Hoffentlich ist der Befund auch da. Schlafen konnte ich nicht richtig.Werde euch berichten.Man wird sehen.

----------


## obelix

das geht mir auch immer so, schlecht schlafen, wenn ich "nur" auf das Ergebnis der PSA-Messung warte.

Dein Befund sollte vorliegen.

----------


## Andyw204

Der Befund Obelix liegt vor. Ich laufe auf Arbeit wie Falschgeld umher🤫

----------


## obelix

Andy; egal wie der Befund ausfällt - drücke dir dafür die Daumen! - geht es mir immer _besser_, wenn ich dann das Ergebnis habe.

Lass dich hören!

----------


## Oscar1957

Das Warten aufs neue PSA oder gar auf einen Biopsiebefund ist unglaublich belastend. Ich bewundere und bestaune Leute, die damit cool umgehen können.
Mein Urologe lässt sich übrigens selbst kein PSA abnehmen. Auf meine Frage des Warum meinte er, er wolle sich dem psychischen Druck einer PSA-Ermittlung nicht aussetzen...
Andy, ich drücke dir ganz fest alle Daumen, die ich habe!  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Michi1

Gestern im TV haben sie auch gesagt das ein PSA eigentlich nichts aussagt und er ist nur Geld mache da man ihn ja auch selbst bezahlen muss. Soll man warten bis man Beschwerden von der Prostata hat?

----------


## Oscar1957

Die Vorteile der Früherkennung eines PC ist unbestritten, wenn sie nicht zur Übertherapie führt. (Stichwort AS) Und die frühe Diagnose ist leider fast nur durch eine PSA-Bestimmung möglich, da der Finger des Urologen frühe Tumore eben meist nicht tasten kann. Das Problem ist eben die unspezifische Aussagekraft des PSA.

----------


## lutzi007

> Gestern im TV haben sie auch gesagt das ein PSA eigentlich nichts aussagt und er ist nur Geld mache da man ihn ja auch selbst bezahlen muss. Soll man warten bis man Beschwerden von der Prostata hat?


Verstehe ich auch nicht.
Mein Fall ist jetzt nicht so erstrebenswert:
leichte Beschwerden - PSA 45 - Gleason 9 - T3b
Und dann muss ich mir auch noch anhören: "Wäre besser gewesen, Sie wären schon früher vorbeigekommen..."
Lutz

----------


## obelix

passt diese Diskussion, Vorsorge/PSA-Werte, hier in diesen Beitrag?

Wurde nach meiner Beobachtung bereits häufiger diskutiert. Wenn es erforderlich ist, gerne wieder einen neuen Beitrag eröffnen.

Nur als Frage und Hinweis gedacht!!!

----------


## Oscar1957

Richtig, Jens, ist aus der momentanen Situation (Andy) heraus entstanden. Ist off-topic....

----------


## ursus47

> Verstehe ich auch nicht.
> Mein Fall ist jetzt nicht so erstrebenswert:
> leichte Beschwerden - PSA 45 - Gleason 9 - T3b
> Und dann muss ich mir auch noch anhören: "Wäre besser gewesen, Sie wären schon früher vorbeigekommen..."
> Lutz


diese Worte musste ich auch vernehmen.

----------


## Andyw204

Hätte wenn und aber? Es ist niemals vorauszusehen im Leben was kommt! Und glaube es ist besser so.Wenn ich so das letzte 1/4 Jahr sehe, das hoch und runter Wahnsinn.Ich staune nur und da schließe ich mich Oskar an wie manche das im Griff haben sich nicht nervlich kaputt zu machen.Respekt!!

----------


## lutzi007

Andy,
Sorry, wollte Deinen Thread jetzt eigentlich nicht fürs "Herumjammern" missbrauchen.
Heute Abend kannst du bestimmt entspannen. Allein, weil Du dann schon mehr weisst.
LG
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Nein du musst dich nicht entschuldigen.
So alle Stanzen negativ! Erstmal auf atmen!man o man

----------


## Oscar1957

Andy, ich freu mich mit dir! Gratuliere!!!

----------


## Andyw204

Daaaaaank an alle hier, wenn es euch nicht stört bleibe ich trotzdem hier.??

----------


## lutzi007

Andy,
ich sage nur: Super  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 
LG
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Lutzi , ich wünsche euch das Beste!!!!!!!Ihr habt mich hier aufgefangen und geholfen!!Das werde ich euch nie vergessen!Ich bleibe hier auch im Forum um auch andere zu unterstützen und Mut zugeben.Ich wünsche mir für euch das beste und ein seeeeeeehr langes Leben!!!!

----------


## obelix

freut mich für dich!

----------


## Namenlos

Gratuliere!

----------


## Stefan1

Gratulation auch von mir.

----------


## Andyw204

Danke euch

----------


## Mikael

> Gestern im TV haben sie auch gesagt das ein PSA eigentlich nichts aussagt


Oh, im TV haben sie das gesagt. Na dann muss es ja stimmen.

Andy, Glückwünsche!

----------


## Andyw204

Dankeschön

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Andy, auch von mir alles Gute.

----------


## Michi1

Glückwunsch zu dem Ergebnis.

----------


## Niko52

Weiterhin alles Gute.

----------


## Andyw204

Eine Frage noch, da steht im Abschlussbericht was von frühere Befunde:H008073-19 H020253-10 H011402-05 H001972-98 H005564-97 hatte nie welche?was ist das

----------


## Andyw204

Das sieht aus wie aus mehreren Jahren, hoffentlich ist da nichts verwechselt worden

----------


## obelix

"Alle Stanzen negativ" - besser geht nicht.

Runterkommen und entspannen!

----------


## MartinWK

> Eine Frage noch, da steht im Abschlussbericht was von frühere Befunde:H008073-19 H020253-10 H011402-05 H001972-98 H005564-97 hatte nie welche?was ist das


Am besten den Berichteschreiber fragen! Verwechselungen kommen vor... Aber vermutlich kopieren die nur die Berichte von einem auf den nächsten Patienten und vergessen dann manchmal, Zeilen zu löschen. So ein unsauberes Arbeiten darf man nicht durchgehen lassen und sollte einen korrekten Bericht verlangen.

----------


## Andyw204

So sehe ich das auch, stimmen tut wann eingeschickt , vom wem, mein Name und Geburtstag , mein Urologe mit Anschrift usw auch Biopsie der Prostata! Nur ebend nich 5 frühere Befunde,die sind ja uralt seid 97 !! Da wusste ich mal nichts von Prostata. Ich schicke der Pathologie eine Mail Zwecks Aufklärung.mein Bericht Zweifel ich nicht an. Aber passieren darf das nicht. Beim Urologen rufe ich auch an!!oder was meint ihr?

----------


## Andyw204

Lese nochmal was ich geschrieben habe Jens

----------


## Andyw204

Alles in Ordnung, sind Befunde vom Hausarzt über die Jahre.

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Michi, weisst du warum die ganzen Internetinfos in englischer Sprache sind? Ich hatte vor 30 Jahren mal einige Kurse aber um diese Seiten zu lesen reicht das bei weitem nicht.
LG
Urs

----------


## martcu

hi, ich hätte mich auch gefreut wenn meine Biopsie negativ gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich mir den ganzen Mist der dann gekommen ist ersparen können. Von daher freue ich mich für Dich bin aber auch ganz ehrlich ein wenig neidisch. Wie geht es bei Dir nun weiter? Was hat denn der Urologe empfohlen? VG

----------


## Rastaman

> ...warum die ganzen Internetinfos in englischer Sprache sind?


Wenn mit "Internetinfos" Studien & Co. gemeint sind: Unter Wissenschaftlern gilt "publish or perish" (publiziere oder geh unter) und die lingua franca in der (westlichen) wissenschaftlichen Welt ist nun mal Englisch. Ich finde das durchaus fortschrittlich, so können Franzosen, Amerikaner, Deutsche usw. sich verständigen und neue Erkenntnisse bleiben nicht beschränkt auf einen Sprachraum. Müssten auch nur die wichtigsten Arbeiten übersetzt werden, bräuchte es weltweit mehr Dolmetscher als, sagen wir mal, deutsche Staatsbürger  geht ja nicht bloß um Medizin...

Klar tun wir Laien uns da manchmal schwer, aber die eigentlichen Adressaten von Studien & Co. sind wir ja nicht wir, sondern andere Wissenschaftler. Und bevor Michi das als Rechtfertigung für sein ewiges Mantra (mit den Details und den Hintergründen sollen sich die beschäftigen, die's studiert haben) versteht, ich lese Wichtiges, das meinen Körper, meine Behandlungen usw. betrifft, lieber im Original, als mich auf die verdünnten und verkürzten Infos, die die Spezialisten an uns Laien weitergeben, zu verlassen.

Risiken und Nebenwirkungen erleben nicht die Spezialisten.

----------


## Michi1

Dann mach doch was du für richtig findest. Ich beschäftige mich nicht einmal mit Deutschen Studien oder Links. Ich möchte so lange es noch geht, ohne das ich mir einen Kopf mache gut Leben. Lasse mich nicht verunsichern. Bis jetzt ist immer noch alles gut gegangen.

----------


## Oscar1957

> hi, ich hätte mich auch gefreut wenn meine Biopsie negativ gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich mir den ganzen Mist der dann gekommen ist ersparen können. Von daher freue ich mich für Dich bin aber auch ganz ehrlich ein wenig neidisch. Wie geht es bei Dir nun weiter? Was hat denn der Urologe empfohlen? VG


Hi Martin,
wie zuvor von mir gesagt, ist ja eine negative Biopsie bei PIRADS 3 eher wahrscheinlich, zumindest keine Überraschung. Du hattest PIRADS 2 und eine positive Biopsie. Das ist natürlich bitter. Aber ich habe hier eine Aufstellung (kann leider jetzt die Quelle nicht finden), die Folgendes sagt:

PIRADS 1                              Risiko 0%
PIRADS 2                                       3-13%
PIRADS 3                                      12-19%
PIRADS 4                                      58-78%
PIRADS 5                                      83-86%

Das zeigt also, dass PIRADS 2 und PIRADS 3 gar nicht so weit auseinander liegen. Du hattest echt Pech, bei den max 13% dabei zu sein.

----------


## martcu

@Oscar dazu kam noch, dass diese angebliche PIRADS2 Stelle eine Hyperplasie war und null mit dem Tumor zu tun hatte, soviel zum MRT als Diagnose Instrument. Hatte jetzt meinen ersten Nachsorgetermin, PSA nicht nachweisbar. Freude kommt irgendwie trotzdem nicht auf. Wenn man sich dann so Videos anschaut wo Männer freudestrahlend von ihre OP berichten, wie schnell alles wieder funktioniert hat und alles so toll nun ist, dann wird mir immer ein wenig übel.

----------


## Oscar1957

Ja, das verstehe ich. Außerdem: Wäre dein Gleason-Score 3+3 statt 3+4 gewesen, hätte man dich vermutlich als idealen AS-Patienten eingestuft. Du warst aber wegen deiner Familiengeschichte ganz auf RPE eingestellt....

----------


## ursus47

Klar tun wir Laien uns da manchmal schwer, aber die eigentlichen Adressaten von Studien & Co. sind wir ja nicht wir, sondern andere Wissenschaftler. Und bevor Michi das als Rechtfertigung für sein ewiges Mantra (mit den Details und den Hintergründen sollen sich die beschäftigen, die's studiert haben) versteht, ich lese Wichtiges, das meinen Körper, meine Behandlungen usw. betrifft, lieber im Original, als mich auf die verdünnten und verkürzten Infos, die die Spezialisten an uns Laien weitergeben, zu verlassen.

Risiken und Nebenwirkungen erleben nicht die Spezialisten.[/QUOTE]
Hallo Rastaman, danke für die verständliche Erklärung. Ich kann auch damit leben wenn ich nicht alles bis ins Detail verstehe. Übrigens Dein Profil (Interessen) find ich super. Du bist ein Geniesser und ich wünsche Dir dass Du dies noch viele Jahre sein kannst.

----------


## Andyw204

So das Jahr ist fast rum. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle fit und feiert alle dchön Weihnachten und Rutsch gut rein. Sollte ja nach einen Jahr wieder zum Urologen kommen zur PSA Messung. Bin mal gespannt.Habe mich nur gewundert warum zwischendurch nicht. Ich will hoffen ihr seid gut durch dieses Jahr gekommen!!!!Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Hallochen , Freitag gehts wieder zu PSA Messung. Mal sehen wie es wird!

----------


## Oscar1957

Andy, ich wünsche dir ein niedriges bzw. unverdächtiges PSA!
Alles Gute!!!
Oskar

----------


## Andyw204

Dankeschön, bin mal gespannt

----------


## Andyw204

Urologie geschlossen: Corona.Krass

----------


## Oscar1957

Nachdem du eine negative Fusionsbiopsie vor einem Jahr hattest, ist es wohl ziemlich egal, ob dein PSA heute oder in einem halben Jahr gemessen wird. Und dann haben wir alle Corona im Griff, hoffentlich...

----------


## Andyw204

Oskar1957: Ich bleibe ruhig,man hatte in diesem Jahr sich viel belesen und ich wurde ruhiger. Man kann nichts ändern. Nur hoffen!

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Andy,

einfach zum Hausarzt gehen. PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen - kostet 20€.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Andyw204

Kann man machen stimmt. Ich warte es ab. Ich mache mich nicht mehr verrückt. Es kann so schnell gehen mit dem Ende. Unsere ganze Familie hatte Corona.3 Wochen Quarantäne.Haben kurz nach Sylvester unsere Schwiegermutter 85 und zwei meiner besten Freunde 63/64 mit denen ich zu See gefahren bin verloren.Dann hatte meine Frau ein Unfall, ihr ist Gott sei Dank nichts passiert. Auto platt ,aber war versichert.Ich bin genau vor zwei Wochen ausgerutscht und habe mir dabei  eine sehr schmerzhafte Rippenprellung weggeholt.Krass!! Das kann nur aufwärts gehen!!!Das waren so 6-8 Wochen , die werden wir nicht so schnell vergessen!Aber ich staunte über mich selbst wie ruhig ich geblieben bin. Dadurch konnte ich meiner Frau und ihren Vater 85 sehr helfen.Ich hatte zweimal Verdacht (2016/2017)auf Kehlkopfkrebs.Hatte Glück �� war alles nach zwei kleinen Operationen wieder gut. Und wie Ihr wist 2019/2020 erhöhter PSA , was ja abgeklärt wurde.Ich will damit sagen, das ich wohl Dinge wie die Arbeit ( man ist ersetzbar),das Leben und  deren Situationen heute anders betrachte.Ich habe viel in diesem Forum gelesen und für mich gelernt.Und bin erstaunt wieviele gute Menschen und deren Angehörige es gibt die sich in schwierigen,psychischen und ängstlichen Situationen helfen ,Mitgefühl und Mut machen.Für mich seid ihr Klasse ��In Zeiten wie diese mit Neid,Gehässigkeit,Angst und Nöte muß man sich besinnen das es auch schöne Dinge im Leben gab und gibt und geben wird!!Denkt mal nicht an PSA und Therapie nach wenn es geht.Seht in den Augen eurer liebsten und Freud euch das sie da sind! In diesem Sinne;ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende, ein langes und Beschwerde freies Leben! Genießt es !!Schön euch zu kennen!!!!!!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Andy,

diesen: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...466#post132466

 Beitrag von mir, hast Du wohl nicht gesehen?

Gruß Harald und bei www.myprostate.eu als Optimist: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

----------


## Andyw204

Harald es läuft, krass! Habe lange gebraucht.

----------


## Andyw204

Heute Anruf von der Urologie, kein Corona vorhanden. PSA Test kann gemacht werden.Und Montag nächste Woche auswerten. Ich war schon fast so weit nichts zu machen.Ob das so gut ist weiß ich nicht.Eigentlich hatte ich ja nichts. Mal sehen!

----------


## Andyw204

Wollte heute zum Blut abnehmen, bis 10.00 muß man da sein.Pustekuchen, kein durchkommen. Muß es um 1Woche verschieben. Schneefall ohne Ende.

----------


## W. Werner

> Eigentlich hatte ich ja nichts.


 Mann, Andy: Wenn Du merkst, daß Du da was hast, ist es *viel* zu spät!

----------


## adam 60

Moin Andy,

Du musst dran bleiben bei der PSA Kontrolle.
wenn Du das schleifen lässt kann sich das später fatal auswirken.
ich hatte in 2006 nach dem Krebstod meiner Schwester PSA machen lassen, war alles ok.
habe leider die Vorsorge Messungen in den folgenden Jahren nicht in Anspruch genommen.
in 2009 hatte ich Schmerzen im Genitalbereich, PSA Untersuchung ergab 22 ng/ml.
das hätte besser laufen können.
schau Dir mein Profil an.

die besten Wünsche für Dich

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Adam und Werner!
Nächste Woche Dienstag wird Blut abgenommen.Sollte ja am 15.2 kommen dann ist genau ein Jahr rum . So wurde mir das gesagt. Weil bei mpMRT und Biopsie nichts gefunden wurde. Besprechung und für die Untersuchungen bekomme ich noch heute oder Morgen einen neuen Termin. Macht denn eine Woche was aus ?Laut der Leitlinie soll nach ein Jahr PSA Kontrolle gemacht werden um wenn der gemessene Wert weiter gestiegen ist Re Biobsie. Das mache ich dann auch.Ist das nicht so richtig??
Werner und Adam ich nehme eure Warnung ernst.Klaro

----------


## adam 60

Andy,
machs mal nächste Woche das passt schon.

lg
Adam

----------


## obelix

Mach dich nicht verrückt, gut so. Auf eine Woche mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an.

----------


## Andyw204

Mach ich auf alle Fälle , werde euch berichten!LG

----------


## Andyw204

Hallochen alle , konnte nicht zur PSA Kontrolle am Dienstag.Bin ja eingebunden im Winterdienst

----------


## Andyw204

Sagt mal Leute, möchte morgen PSA Messung machen.Es ist ja kein Schnee so das dienstlich nichts dazwischen kommen kann. Nun fällt mir ein Freitag GV gehabt. geht das trotzdem?? Was meint Ihr, Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Blacksheep

Warum nicht, es wird immer von 2-3 Tagen gesprochen, in denen man darauf und auf das Radfahren verzichten sollte.
Bei therapieentscheidenden Werten sollte ohnehin eine zweite Kontrolle hinzu gezogen werden.

----------


## Andyw204

Ok, denn geht es doch!

----------


## Andyw204

So heute hat es geklappt mit der Blutabnahme für PSA.Am 2.3 Auswertung und Untersuchungen. Mal sehen was kommt. Ihr wisst ja , ich wollte ja vielleicht garnichts machen. Aber ob das richtig ist sei auch dahingestellt!Da muß man aber sehr gut aufgestellt sein.Die Biopsie und mpMRT  sind ja auch schon ein Jahr her. Der letzte PSA Wert wurde vor 16 Monate gemessen.Man wird sehen!Dann habe ich auch drei Werte 2.2016-PSA 2.02/11.2019-4.5 PSA /12.2019 mpMRT  nichts gefunden und 2.2020 Biopsie nichts gefunden / 2.2021 PSA??

Blacksheep: ich habe mir dein Verlauf angesehen: wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Therapie Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Morgen allerseits, heute Anruf bekommen vom Urologen.Da dachte ich mir jetzt kommt der Hammer! Genauso war es auch. Neuer PSA Wert 8.7,da war ich erstmal platt.Fast eine Verdoppelung in 16 Monaten.Da fragt man sich selber:Wie kann das sein .das nach einen Jahr vorher Biopsie und mpMRT nichts gesehen wurde.Krass

----------


## Georg_

Was schlägt der Urologe denn vor? Eine Prostataentzündung wurde wahrscheinlich schon ausgeschlossen. Dann bleibt nur nochmal mpMRT und Biopsie. Das MRT würde ich aber bei einem anderen Arzt machen lassen, da gibt es große Qualitätsunterschiede. Wenn das MRT schlecht befundet wurde, hat der Urologe nicht in die richtigen Stellen gestochen.

----------


## Andyw204

Georg 
Dienstag habe ich den Gesprächstermin.Bin mal gespannt was vorgeschlagen wird.
Sagt mal, kann es auch sein das ich in letzter Zei zu hart sitze. Sitze nämlich auf EU Palletten mit sehr dünnen Polster seid 3 Monaten.Baue gerade was um , so das manchmal schon das Hinterteil sich bemerkbar macht???Weiß man ja nie.

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube nicht, dass dies den PSA Wert erhöht.

----------


## Oscar1957

> Was schlägt der Urologe denn vor? Eine Prostataentzündung wurde wahrscheinlich schon ausgeschlossen. Dann bleibt nur nochmal mpMRT und Biopsie. Das MRT würde ich aber bei einem anderen Arzt machen lassen, da gibt es große Qualitätsunterschiede. Wenn das MRT schlecht befundet wurde, hat der Urologe nicht in die richtigen Stellen gestochen.


Das mpMRT war nicht schlecht befundet, sondern mit PIRADS 3 unklar. Eindeutige Läsionen wurden nicht entdeckt. Da rechnet man natürlich nicht mit so einer Verdopplung in 16 Monaten.

----------


## Andyw204

Stelle mich gerade auf, mußte das erst einmal verdauen. Erst mal Prostatitis abklären.Meine Vorgehensweise: morgen PSA messen beim HAUSARZT zur Bestätigung.Labor wo ich sonst war. In einen Monat PSA Messung. Wenn steigend Biopsie.Wenn was gefunden wird:mit Medikamenten Aufschub bis Herbst für eine Therapie:Bestrahlung ziehe ich vor. mpMRT wird dann sowieso gemacht. Jetzt ein mpMRT würde zu viel Zeit kosten. Will meine Frau zu Zeit nicht mehr belasten. Mutter gerade gestorben. Vater 85 kann nirgends unter gebracht werden. Kampf um Pflegestufe. Was sagt ihr dazu. Therapie in der Uni Klinik Greifswald (Zertifiziertes prostakrebszentrum)
Wenn vorher ein mpMRT gemacht wird vielleicht  Uni Klinik Greifswald!!

----------


## Georg_

Andy,

der Sinn des mpMRT vor der Biopsie ist, dass der Urologe dann gezielt in verdächtige Stellen stechen kann, die im mpMRT aufgefallen sind. Dann ist das Ergebnis der Biopsie sicherer. Wenn Du sowieso mit der Behandlung warten willst, dürfte die Wartezeit auf das MRT nicht relevant sein. Du brauchst auch keine Mittel zu nehmen, mindestens sechs Monate nach der Biopsie abzuwarten ändert nichts an der Prognose.
Wenn Du Prostatis hast, kann dies auch der Grund für den erhöhten PSA Wert sein.

Georg

----------


## Oscar1957

Andy,
eine Prostatitis kann Beschwerden verursachen, muss aber nicht. Du hast darüber nichts berichtet. Wie sieht es damit aus?

----------


## Georg_

Oskar,

meine Verdopplungszeit war nie länger als 11 Monate, von daher finde ich 16 Monate nicht erschreckend.

Georg

----------


## Oscar1957

Sollte tatsächlich eine Prostatitis vorliegen, sollte die Verdopplungszeit eigentlich kein Thema sein. Bei einer Prostatitis kann das PSA plötzlich sehr deutlich erhöht sein.

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Georg!
 wenn ich warte kommt ja nochmals mehr psa drauf! Dann bin ich ja bei 11bis 12!Wächst dann nicht der Tumor schneller?Das wollte ich mit Medikamenten stoppen !
Gruß Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Oskar, ich habe absolut keine Symptome.Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet!Vieleicht ist das auch eine Prostatitis.
Abschließende Diagnose bei der Biopsie 2020
Adenofibromyomatöse Prostatahyperplasie mit einer mäßigen, fokal betonten fortbestehenden Prostatitis!!

----------


## Oscar1957

Wie gesagt, nicht jede Prostatitis verursacht Schmerzen. Besonders, wenn es sich um eine chronische, nicht bakterielle Entzündung handelt. Auch da kann das PSA schon mal ansteigen. Auch deine Hyperplasie wird vermutlich ihren Beitrag zum PSA leisten. Also: Krebs muss das noch lange nicht sein!

----------


## Georg_

Oskar hat Recht, darum nur zur Frage betreffend Warten: es gibt mehrere Studien, die zeigen, dass man sechs Monate und länger zwischen Biopsie und Therapie auch bei Hochrisiko-Krebs warten kann ohne die Prognose zu verschlechtern. Und Du hast keinen Hochrisiko-Krebs, sonst wäre der PSA bei 100 und Du hättest Schmerzen (vereinfacht gesagt). Prostatakrebs wächst langsam und hat sich meist schon über Jahre vor der Biopsie entwickelt. 
Aber erstmal muss der Krebs überhaupt nachgewiesen werden.

----------


## Oscar1957

Andy, wie du wahrscheinlich eh weißt, haben 75% der Männer mit einem PSA zwischen 4 und 10 KEINEN Krebs!

----------


## Andyw204

> Andy, wie du wahrscheinlich eh weißt, haben 75% der Männer mit einem PSA zwischen 4 und 10 KEINEN Krebs!


Aber eine Verdoppelung in fast einen Jahr ist nicht gerade gut und schön  Mit freundlichen Grüßen André

----------


## MartinWK

PSA...PSA...PSA
Unter 10 ist die offizielle "Grauzone": man weiß ... nichts Genaues. Oscar hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
_"__Adenofibromyomatöse Prostatahyperplasie mit einer mäßigen, fokal betonten fortbestehenden Prostatitis"_ ist hier die Diagnose, nicht PCa.

----------


## Andyw204

> PSA...PSA...PSA
> Unter 10 ist die offizielle "Grauzone": man weiß ... nichts Genaues. Oscar hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
> _"__Adenofibromyomatöse Prostatahyperplasie mit einer mäßigen, fokal betonten fortbestehenden Prostatitis"_ ist hier die Diagnose, nicht PCa.


Martin WK
Das letzten Jahr.Mache mich heute nochmals auf den Weg zu meinen Hausarzt. Noch mal den PSA Wert messen , bei den Labor wo ich sonst immer bin.Aber so ein Kopfkino wie Ende 2019 und Anfang 2020 habe ich nicht. Komisch, seiß auch warum! Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## buschreiter

Messen beim Hausarzt halte ich für eine gute Idee, da dort ja wohl auch bislang gemessen wurde. Die Werte können von Labor zu Labor recht deutlich schwanken. So erhält man eine aussagekräftigere Messreihe. Die Messungen bzw. das Warten auf das Ergebnis waren auch für mich ziemlich zermürbend. Ich war schon fast froh, als ich dann Gewissheit hatte...

----------


## Michi1

Ich lasse immer beim Urologen 3 Tage vor meinem Termin eine Blutabnahme machen dann kann ich das Ergebnis mit ihm besprechen. Er hat selber ein Labor.

----------


## Andyw204

An alle
na was soll man auch machen.Der PSA Wert sagt ja erstmal nicht aus .Nur das da was ist oder sein könnte. War bloß erschrocken wenn er sich so schnell verdoppelt !Ist ja normal.In den 1 1/2 Jahren wo ich mit befassen mußte und ich mich  hier in diesen guten Forum belesen konnte sieht man vieles von einer andere Seite. Holt sich Tips und Meinungen ein ,die sehr helfen.Die erste Erkenntnis die ich gemacht habe: sachlich aber auf der Hut bleiben(wollte ja erstmal nichts machen! Aber viele Forumsmitglieder sagten sei nicht leichtsinnig).Die andere Seite: habe ich nichts, sehr gut!Hätte ich was: stirbt man nicht gleich.Ein bisschen schmunzeln mußte ich heute auch. Dachte daran, Mensch du wolltest doch zum Hausarzt. Dann mal schnell den Kaffee austrinken und die Zigarette aufrauchen(seid 42 Jahre)!Und als Seemann (Hochseefischer , in 56 Länder gewesen),war ich auch lange für ne Party und eine Feier immer zu haben. Schnelle Autos und Motorräder bliben auch nicht nur Wünsche.Heute zwar nicht ganz mehr so doll , naja. Und diese Dinge sind auch nicht gerade dazu angebracht gewesen wenn man Pech hat alt zu werden .Krass!!Darüber habe ich mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht!Was sich aber gerade ändert!!!Und wenn der PSA zu hoch ist dreht man ab.So ist jeder Mensch anders.Aber ein grinsen über mich selbst blieb nicht aus.Grüße Andy

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Andy,

eine hoher PSA-Wert bei Prostatitis ist ja wohl normal. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich sogar 45 ng/ml und mein Uro hat mich über 3 Monate gegen Prostatitis behandelt, bis dann bei einer Biopsie dann doch auch noch der Krebs entdeckt wurde.  Das war dann Pech. Es hätte aber auch nur eine Prostatitis sein können, sagte mein Uro.

Also heile erst mal die Prostatitis aus.

Gruß Lutz

----------


## Oscar1957

Eine bakterielle Prostatitis kann gut behandelt werden, stimmt. Bei Andy tippe ich aber eher auf eine chronische Prostatitis. Die hat er nun mindestens seit einem Jahr und sie meldet sich jetzt über das PSA. Eine chronische Prostatitis ist aber leider kaum behandelbar, und ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. Das Ausheilen könnte schwierig werden...
Da aber Andy keine Beschwerden hat, ist es eigentlich eine Erkrankung ohne "Krankheitswert". Trotzdem wird und muss er die Sache im Auge behalten.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich spreche das Thema mal Dienstag an!

----------


## Andyw204

> Eine bakterielle Prostatitis kann gut behandelt werden, stimmt. Bei Andy tippe ich aber eher auf eine chronische Prostatitis. Die hat er nun mindestens seit einem Jahr und sie meldet sich jetzt über das PSA. Eine chronische Prostatitis ist aber leider kaum behandelbar, und ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. Das Ausheilen könnte schwierig werden...
> Da aber Andy keine Beschwerden hat, ist es eigentlich eine Erkrankung ohne "Krankheitswert". Trotzdem wird und muss er die Sache im Auge behalten.


Oskar 
Ich habe mir nochmals den Bericht des mpMRT durchgelesen. Du könntest richtig liegen. Da steht: mutmaßliche chronische Prostatitis Aber kann die den Wert in der Zeit fast verdoppeln?

----------


## Niko52

Hallo Andy,

ich denke, mit der Statistik kommt man im Einzelfall nicht weiter, genauso wenig kann man heute anhand des Biopsiebefundes vom letzten Jahr ein PCa ausschließen.

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach brauchst du jetzt ein mpMRT bei einem Uroradiologen. Danach kannst du weiter planen.

Viele Grüße, Nico

P.S. vielleicht vorher eine antibiotische Behandlung durchführen und dann das PSA kontrollieren lassen, um eine evtl. akute Exazerbation der chronischen Prostatitis zu behandeln.

----------


## Andyw204

Stimmt, Dienstag Nachmittag ist Termin und mal schauen was der Urologe vorschlägt. Das mit der Prostatitis spreche ich sowieso an und er werde euch berichten. Bin mal gespannt auf den PSA Wert vom Hausarzt.

----------


## Oscar1957

> Stimmt, Dienstag Nachmittag ist Termin und mal schauen was der Urologe vorschlägt. Das mit der Prostatitis spreche ich sowieso an und er werde euch berichten. Bin mal gespannt auf den PSA Wert vom Hausarzt.


Hallo Andy,
du wirkst jetzt sehr viel ruhiger und gefasster als Ende 2019. Das freut mich sehr für dich! Bist ein richtiger Seemann, der ruhig nach vorne blickt!
Liebe Grüße
Oscar

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Oskar und natürlich jeder hier!
Es macht die Zeit und die Informationen die man gesammelt hat.War das Jahr immer mal hier im Forum und habe hier gelesen und mir eine Meinung gebildet wie ich damit umgehen will und auch muß.Man muss es annehmen falls was bei mir mal sein sollte.Wollte ja ,wie weiter vorne im Beitrag nichts machen. Dann haben liebe Forumsmitglieder mich davor gewarnt. Zu Recht.Ich habe mich einfach damit anders beschäftigt.Mit der Erkenntnis es ist nichts unendlich.Wir haben uns ein kleines Wohnmobil gekauft in diesen Zeiten.2019 hätte ich gesagt , mal sehen op ich Zeit zum Campen habe. Heute sage ich , ich werde viele Fahrten mit machen und freue mich auf die nächste Zeit mit dem Wohnmobil.Und dieses Forum und my Prostata eu  zeigt einen selber ,es ist noch lange nicht für einen Betroffenen  zu Ende!
Und für mich persönlich habe ich erkannt:eine mögliche Krankheit kann mir nichts wegnehmen was ich schon hatte und habe !Ich freue mich heute über Sachen die ich garnicht mehr beachtet habe.Viele im meinen Umfeld haben schon gesagt, Mensch hast du dich verändert. 2019 habe ich wie ein Goldhamster im Laufrad nach möglichen Erdnüssen Ausschau gehalten. Oskar was soll ich Dir sagen: ich mag keine Nüsse. Würde sie aber essen wenn es nichts anderes geben würde!!!
Und mein bester Freund hat mir den Weg gezeigt, wir kennen uns schon von Kindheit an. Er nahm im Frühjahr 2020 seinen Zollstock in die Hand und klappte 100cm raus. Nahm den rechten Daumen und legte im bei 78cm rauf. Und sagte zu mir das ein Mann ungefähr so alt statistisch wird  !Nahm den linken Daumen und legte den bei 56cm ab. Dann sagte er zu mir , das lange Ende ist schon weg und jetzt genieße den möglichen Rest und vielleicht auch mehr und Lebe und pass dabei ein bisschen auf. Krass

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo! 
Heute Anruf vom Hausarzt PSA Wert:10.41 sagte er dazu was ist das denn. Dienstag Urologe 8.7 und Freitag 10.41. Schwankungen sind möglich aber so doll eigentlich nicht. Er wußte nicht wie er das interpretieren sollte. Und das ist ein sehr erfahrener Internist. 
Sprachlos!!

----------


## Michi1

Radfahren oder dgl.?

----------


## Andyw204

Nichts gemacht der gleichen. Bin etwas erschrocken!Ich habe auf den Zettel rausgeschaut 10.61 krass

----------


## Tom1965

> Nichts gemacht der gleichen. Bin etwas erschrocken!Ich habe auf den Zettel rausgeschaut 10.61 krass


Unterschiedliche Labore. Ich meine hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das das bis zu 30 % Unterschied beim Messergebnis ausmacht. Habe hier glaube ich auch mal gelesen, von einem der am selben Tag bei Hausarzt und bei Urologen hat messen lassen und eine größere Abweichung hatte.

Deshalb immer wenn möglich, beim selbem Labor messen lassen.

VG Tom

----------


## Oscar1957

10,61 ist also schon knapp über der "Grauzone" und da ist wohl Handlungsbedarf gegeben. Ich denke, ein neuerliches mpMRT wäre angebracht, und eine Biopsie, wenn PIRADS 4 oder 5 gegeben sind, was wir nicht hoffen wollen. Bei PIRADS 3 hat sich wohl seit dem letzten MRT nichts verändert und man kann weiter das PSA beobachten.
VG, Oscar

----------


## MartinWK

Das kenne ich selbst. Hausarzt mißt knapp 9, Krankenhaus 10 Wochen später knapp 11, und 6 Wochen nach Biopsie anderes Labor knapp 8. Wir haben das schon mehrmals diskutiert - dafür haben wir einen Spezialisten (barnold), der u.a. hier schrieb: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...847#post111847

----------


## lutzi007

Nach Biopsie wieder weniger PSA kann noch andere Ursachen haben. Bei mir war seinerzeit vor Biopsie 45 ng/ml und Wochen später, ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen, nur noch 36 ng/ml. Mein Uro meinte dazu, dass mit der Biopsie ja auch Tumorgewebe entfernt wurde und evtl. das Immunsystem auch positiven Einfluß hatte.
Gruß Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Lutz,

könnte es sein, dass Du das mißverstanden hast ? Ansonsten halte ich das fürn Schmarrn!!

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Andyw204

Mit 4.5 vor ca. 16 Monaten , MpMRT vor 14 Monaten ohne Anzeichen von Krebs und Biopsie vor 13 Monaten mit 14 Stanzen auch ohne Anzeichen von Krebs: und dann der Anstieg auf 10.6 habe ich hier noch nichts gelesen.Ist das möglich das das Krebs ist? 2.2016 2.02 ,11.2019 4.5 und 3.2021 10.61 komisch.Das wurde heißen: erst Verdoppelung von ungefähr 3 Jahren und jetzt auf 1 Jahr?Möglich?

----------


## Niko52

Hallo Andy,

Ich habe mich bei PSA 4,7 zum mpMRT angemeldet. Dabei zeigte sich li. ein PIRADS-3-Befund. Zwei Jahre später lag der PSA-Wert bei 6,2. Neues mpMRT mit PIRADS-4 auf der re. Prostataseite.  Anschließend Biopsie mit 14 Stanzen, drei aus dem verdächtigen Areal, alle drei mit GS 4+3. Alle anderen negativ. 

Bei der RPE stellte sich heraus, dass auch die linke Seite mit einem Karzinom befallen war, GS 3+4. Letzteren Herd hatte weder das MRT noch die Biopsie erfasst.

Damit möchte ich sagen, dass du weitere Diagnostik betreiben musst. Alles andere ist Spekulation.

Alles Gute, Nico.

----------


## Andyw204

Grüß Dich Nico
mach ich ja, morgen Termin beim Urologen, ich werde berichten! Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Wollte ja berichten!
Heute Nachmittag ab zur Praxis (4Urologen)Es war ein Urologe der seid kurzen da ist nachdem einer in Rente gegangen ist. Sehr gutes Gespräch.Nachdem ja mein PSA gestiegen ist meinte er es besteht Handlungsbedarf. Wir machen erstmal ein mpMRT. Alles andere ist zu langwierig.Das fand ich schon mal gut. Nach Befund Re Biopsie ja oder nein. Legen wir gemeinsam fest. Behandeln der Prostatitis und Hypoplasie nur wenn nichts gefunden wird.Sie haben keine so großen Beschwerden.Dem gehen wir aber dann genau nach!Er möchte die Untersuchungen nicht beeinflussen mit Medikamenten!
Die Frage warum so ein drastischer Anstieg des PSA beantwortete er :Prostatitis, Hypoplasie und das Alter wenn nichts anderes gefunden wird möglich.Ich soll abwarten bis alles vorliegt.Mit meinen Einverstäniss möchte er eine Zweitmeinung und neue Einschätzung einholen .Mit allen Befunden.Biopsie und mpMRT wird dann nochmals in der Uni Kinik ausgewertet um genauestens die richtige Endscheidung treffen zu können ,wenn nichts gefunden wird. Auf Anfrage warum heut keine DRU und Ultraschall Untersuchung meinte er : Warum, es ändert sich nicht der Ablauf und er möchte mich heute nicht mit Sorge entlassen.Und er möchte nach dem Gespräch nochmals PSA Messung veranlassen. Und das geht dann nicht. Termin mpMRT ist an 20.4 2021 . Versuch es früher zu bekommen. Hausarzt regelt das.Bin sehr zu frieden mit den heutigen Gespräch. Alle anderen Fragen meinerseits wurden mit Ruhe und Gelassenheit beantwortet!Grüße Andy

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Andy!
Der Urologe geht so vor, wie ich es in #270 vermutet habe. Es freut mich, dass du einen Arzt hast, der deine Fragen mit Ruhe und Gelassenheit beantwortet hat. Ist ja leider nicht selbstverständlich. Ich wünsche dir, dass du die Zeit bis zum mpMRT gut überbrückst und das letztlich kein PCa gefunden wird.
LG, Oskar

----------


## Andyw204

> Hallo Andy!
> Der Urologe geht so vor, wie ich es in #270 vermutet habe. Es freut mich, dass du einen Arzt hast, der deine Fragen mit Ruhe und Gelassenheit beantwortet hat. Ist ja leider nicht selbstverständlich. Ich wünsche dir, dass du die Zeit bis zum mpMRT gut überbrückst und das letztlich kein PCa gefunden wird.
> LG, Oskar


Danke. Oskar 
Ich bin ganz anders als im letzten Jahr, ich weiß nicht warum. Ich glaube bloß dass  es garnicht anders geht. Sonst macht man sich kaputt.Warum sich das mit der Zeit bei mir geändert hat weiß ich nicht.Es ist wie es ist !!Habe auch die Erkenntnis gewonnen das ich manchmal auch ein kleiner Sündiger Mensch war. Aber das hinter frage ich nicht. Das war gestern und hinter her darüber sich Gedanken zu machen bringt nichts!Warum auch.Ich sage immer, nach einem Tal kommt meistens wieder ein Berg.Ich hatte und habe ein schönes selbst bestimmtes Leben .Und das Oskar  ändere ich nicht.War selber von mir im nach hinein erschrocken letztes Jahr!Alles gut, meine Frau und die großen Jungs sagen nur noch :das ist wieder der alte Sturrkopf und freuen sich darüber.Ich habe eine sehr liebe und nette Frau(seid 33 Jahre, kennen tun wir uns seid 1973) und zwei super Jungs. Auf die drei war immer Verlass.Habe viel bis heute erlebt und gelebt und so soll es weiter gehen solange es geht.Und am Samstag kommt mein Enkel,nur geil!!!!!Mein Opa (U Boot Fahre im 2.Weltkrieg)sagte immer:was du erlebt hast Andy kann dir keiner nehmen, was kommt weiß keiner! Halte dich daran !Schöne Grüße Andy
Dieses Forum hat mir persönlich sehr geholfen! Danke an euch alle!!!

----------


## Andyw204

Wollte ja weiter berichten ob ein mpMRT früher zu bekommen ist. Hat heute geklappt. Termin ist jetzt am 24.03.2021. Freud mich ! Grüße Andy

----------


## Andyw204

So heute mpMRT Untersuchung gemacht. Am 9.4.2021 Auswertung  
beim Urologen. Also heißt es abwarten.Die Untersuchung in der Röhre ist ja nicht so meins.

----------


## Andyw204

MRT Auswertung 
Prostatavolumen 4,7x4,0x3,8cm.Transitional Veränderungen im Rahmen der stromalen und glandulären Hypoplasie.Transitional in T2 keine ovalären oder nicht umschriebene homogenen moderat hypointensen Läsionen.In der peripheren Zone ein fokaler Herd links im Apex (in Richtung mittlere Drüsen)von 10 mm Größe.Hier eine fokale deutlicher ADC Erniedrigung mit deutliche SI Erhöhung auf hohen B Wert Bildern<1,5 cm. DWI Score 4.Das auffällige Areal in T2 als hypointense flaue fokale Läsion mit Score von mindestens 2.In de dynamischen Kontrastmittelserien kein
unauffälliger Befund.aber auch kein eindeutigen pathologischen Befund!Auf einer der Serien hat man den Eindruck eines relativ frühen Intensitätanstig in der Läsion.Nach wie vor etwas prominenter Prostatamittellappen und bei wenig gefüllter Harnblase etwas hypertrophierte und trabekulierte Harnblasenwand .Im Untersuchungsvolumen keine suspekten Lymphkmoten und keine Knochenpathologie.
Beurteilung
Suspektes Areal in der peripheren Zone links PZa mit Hauptausdehnung im Apex , aber gering bis in Richtung Prostatamitte(Gesamtscore Pi-Rads4)
Im Vergleich zum Vorbefund(2020)heute weniger diffuse Signalveränderungen in der Prostata, vor allen in der Diffusionswichtung.Heute ein eher abzugrenzender Herd wie oben beschrieben.
2020 Pi-Rads 3 jetzt 4
Die Reise geht weiter.Bin mal gespannt was ihr dazu sagen könnt Mit freundlichen Grüßen André

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Andy, 
bei PI-RADS 4 bleibt dir eine neuerliche Biopsie leider nicht erspart.
Alles Gute
Oskar

----------


## MartinWK

Immer mit der Ruhe.

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Oskar 1957:
Ja , das wird Zeit nah gemacht. Termin bekomme ich nächste Woche. Muß zum Hausarst wegen Kleines Blutbild und EKG. Op Fähigkeit  für die Biopsie unter Narkose. Das hat mir beim letzten Mal nicht gefallen.Antibiotikarezept bekomme ich nächste Woche.
Hallo MartinWk:
ich bleibe ruhig,hatte heute ein gutes Gespräch mit dem Urologen.Nach der Biopsie und der Befundung ,falls da was ist  gehts weiter!Es würde mich interessieren ob der fokale 10mm Herd noch in der Kapsel ist. Ich kann es nicht raus lesen.

----------


## Oscar1957

Finde ich gut, die Biopsie unter (Kurz)Narkose zu machen. Niemand würde heute noch zb. auf die Idee kommen, eine Darmspiegelung ohne Sedierung machen zu lassen. Aber die Prostata lassen wir uns ja zerstanzen, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, weil wir ja richtige Männer sind...

----------


## obelix

> Aber die Prostata lassen wir uns ja zerstanzen, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, weil wir ja richtige Männer sind...


nein, weil z. B. ich so gut wie nichts davon bemerkt habe. Da wir mir die Sedierung bei der Darmspiegelung insgesamt unangenehmer.

----------


## Oscar1957

Obelix: Mag ja bei dir so sein, aber sehr viele Männer empfinden die Biopsie als zumindest sehr unangenehm und oftmals schmerzhaft. Du solltest deine positive Erfahrung nicht verallgemeinern...
("Das hat mir nicht gefallen", schreibt ja Andy klar und deutlich!)

----------


## Andyw204

Georg seine Meinung zum Befund würde ich noch gerne hören. 
Obelix: bei Magen undDarmspiegelung brauche ich keine Mittel. Da ist mir das egal.Jeder hat ein anderes Schmerz empfinden!!

----------


## Georg_

Zu dem Befund kann ich nur sagen, nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Die Biopsie wird ein klareres Bild geben.

Das Basiswissen beschreibt eingehend, welche Antibiotika man bei einer Biopsie nehmen soll und welche verboten sind. Wenn Du den Arzt darauf ansprichst, kann er etwas gereizt reagieren. Das an sich verbotene Ciprofloxacin wird nach wie vor gerne eingesetzt.

----------


## MartinWK

3g Fosfomycin sollten dem Arzt zumutbar sein...

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe das letzte Mal Cefpodoxim bekommen. War eine TURP.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich werde euch berichten welches Mittel ich bekomme.

Sag mal Georg;
Mein Urologe sagte mir das die Martini Klinik auch Gesetzlich Versicherte operativ behandelt.
Denn Ich bin in der Barmer und er meinte das könnte gehen. Und was macht mn wenn man ein Netz auf der linken Seite hat.??

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo Andy,
Ich hatte auch vor 15 Jahren einen Leistenbruch und Netz.
Kein Problem

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Jörg. Ich habe gerade gesehen das es dich schon mit 50zig erwischt hat. Will hoffen das es dir gut geht!

----------


## MartinWK

Im Gegensatz zu Fosfomycin wirkt Cefpodoxim nicht gut gegen Enterobacer cloacae und Escherichia coli. Bei TURP spielt das weniger eine Rolle, bei transrektaler Biopsie schon. Transperineale Biopsien bedürfen eigentlich keiner Antibiose. Manchmal wird es während der Biopsie erforderlich, auch transrektal zu stechen, weil man wegen anatomischer Besonderheiten die Prostata nicht überall erreicht: dann ist die Antibiose vorher ganz praktisch. Schonenderer wäre es, sie dann sofort nachzuholen, aber so tickt das System nicht.

----------


## Andyw204

Sagt mal ob das stimmt?
Mein Urologe sagte mir das die Martini Klinik auch Gesetzlich Versicherte operativ behandelt.
Denn Ich bin in der Barmer und er meinte das könnte gehen.

----------


## Niko52

Hallo Andy,

dein Urologe hat recht. In der Martini-Klinik werden auch gesetzlich Versicherte operiert. Wenn du die Da Vinci-OP wählst, zahlst du 1995  dazu, so war es vor drei Jahren. Bei der offenen OP gibt es nur die gesetzlich vorgesehenen 10 /Tag.
Die Martini-Klinik ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl.

Die Fusionsbiopsie übernimmt die Kasse nicht. Begründung bei mir damals: Die Ambulanz ist kein Leistungserbringer.

Alles Gute, Nico.

----------


## Andyw204

Nico ,Biopsie mache ich hier. Oder machen die noch eine?Uni Rostock soll auch gut sein.Es gibt ja noch kein Grund. Aber man kann ja mal darüber nachdenken wenn doch was gemacht werden muss 
Gruß André

----------


## Andyw204

Eine Frage hätte ich gern von euch beantwortet.
Bei der MRT Auswertung durfte ich noch Fragen stellen.Die eine Frage bestand darin, falls was gefunden wird die mögliche Therapie ob Op oder Bestrahlung nach hinten zu verschieben möglich ist?Da ich erstmal meine Frau nicht belasten möchte(Mutter gerade an Corona gestorben und Vater sehr krank) und natürlich Corona.Dazu meinte der Urologe ja das ginge mit einer intermittierende Hormontherapie!!Danach immer noch Bestrahlung oder Op möglich. Ist da was dran?

----------


## Oscar1957

Die Hormontherapie bremst den Krebs erstmals ein, da er sich bei Entzug des Testosteron nicht weiter ausbreiten kann. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo der Prostatakrebs hormonresistent wird. Das dauert aber bei dir vermutlich Jahre, und in dieser Phase wirst du natürlich entsprechend kontrolliert. So kann eine KURATIVE (also heilende) Therapie, sprich OP oder RT, hinausgezögert werden.
Viele Männer fürchten allerdings eine Hormontherapie fast mehr als eine OP oder Bestrahlung, da die unerwünschten Wirkungen (Schweißausbrüche, totale Müdigkeit, natürlich auch Impotenz und Verlust der Libido) kein Zuckerschlecken sind. Manche Männer kommen allerdings auch damit über Jahre recht gut zurecht. Wenn die Hormontherapie (es ist eigentlich eine Antihormontherapie) abgesetzt wird, wird in den Hoden wieder Testosteron erzeugt, die unerwünschten (Neben)wirkungen hören auf und der Krebs wächst weiter.

----------


## Oscar1957

Noch was, Andy: Du hast ja noch nicht mal eine Krebsdiagnose. Damit hast du ja auch noch die Chance, überhaupt keine Therapie zu brauchen, weil du entweder gar kein PC hast oder aber unter AS (Active Surveillance bei geringem Risiko) normal weiterleben kannst.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich hoffe ja auch darauf das da nichts ist.Aber durfte Fragen stellen die er mir beantworten wollte.

----------


## Andyw204

Hallochen ihr alle ,ich hoffe euch geht es heute bestens. Hatte heute wieder ein geiles Erlebnis. Letze Woche wurde mir ja gesagt das wir wieder eine Biopsie machen müssen,ja sagte ich . Aber nur mit Narkose und nicht wie letztes Jahr ohne!!Ich sagte noch: und nicht bitte zweimal verschieben und nicht ohne Narkose ob wohl es so abgesprochen wurde!Und bitte nicht wieder eine Stunde mich da liegen lassen bis es los geht. Das machen wir kurzfristig. Herr Berndt wir melden uns.Es ist eine große Praxis mit vier Urologen mit Belegbetten im Kreiskrankenhaus.Aussage des Arztes : wir rufen an wann es los gehen wird ! Na OK!!
Heute Anruf von der Praxis ,ich soll diesen Freitag kommen und einen Test Wegen Corona machen . Ich fragte nach warum . Montag ist Biopsie! Ich darauf fragte dann: wann? Antwort: kommender Montag. Ich weiß nichts davon sagte ich. Mir wurde vorgeworfen warum ich  nicht angerufen hätte. Ich sagte : ihr wolltet euch doch melden. Antwort der Schwester das kann nicht sein!Ich sagte nur noch das ich mich um das Blutbild und EKG kümmere. Alles beim Hausarzt geklärt. Wieder ein Anruf: tut uns leid war unsere Schuld . Das ging so hin und her mit den Anrufen bis endlich raus kam das es nicht möglich ist weil der Narkose- Arzt am Freitag kein Gespräch macht weil Montag nicht möglich ist .Da 4 Tage dazwischen liegen. Das muss einen Tag vorher gemacht werden.Alles beim Hausarzt wieder abgeblasen. Krass!!Jetzt muß ich wieder warten für einen Termin.Genauso so ein Chaos wie letztes Jahr. War sprachlos??

----------


## KarlEmagne

Du solltest den Gesundheitsservice von Québec testen. Keine Narkose, keine Diskussionen, keine MRT, warten mit nacktem Hintern auf klebrigen Plastikstühlen und selbst bei der Vaseline wird gespart. Mit ordentlich Schieben geht's schon rein.

----------


## Andyw204

> Du solltest den Gesundheitsservice von Québec testen. Keine Narkose, keine Diskussionen, keine MRT, warten mit nacktem Hintern auf klebrigen Plastikstühlen und selbst bei der Vaseline wird gespart. Mit ordentlich Schieben geht's schon rein.


Bloß nicht. Hatte ebend einen Anruf: Krankenhaus fährt alles runter.Keine Biopsie am nächsten Mittwoch  unter Narkose möglich !Corona!!Dienstag bleibt aber das Vorgespräch mit dem Urologen.Werde dort wohl vorschlagen ohne Narkose die Biopsie so wie letztes Jahr vorzunehmen. Nicht so schön!

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Andy,

die Narkose bei der Biopsie ist keine Vollnarkose (Intubationsnarkose) mit Atemunterstützung. Es handelt sich eher um einen Kurzschlaf, der Dich ruhig stellt und die Schmerzen nimmt. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Andyw204

Die Praxis ist mit am KKH mit Belegbetten angeschlossen, somit ist der Narkosearzt  und Räumlichkeiten vom Krankenhaus. Die wiederum fahren alles wegen Corona in diesem Landkreis runter. Dienstag ja Gespräch, dort reden wir drüber. Bisschen Pech ist das schon!!!Sonst mache ich den Vorschlag , dann so schnell wie möglich Biopsie ohne Narkose. Was bleibt mir denn anderes möglich!

----------


## Andyw204

Grüße euch!
war ja heute in der Praxis, Biopsietermin mit Narkose sollte ich dann am 7.5 haben . Nach dem der Arzt ja mitbekommen hat das es nicht geht im Krankenhaus und man nicht weiß wann durch Corona es wieder möglich ist haben wir uns geeinigt am 10.5 in der Praxis ohne Narkose. Leute ich fühle mich da nicht wohl. Nachfragen werden irgendwie nicht möglich.Mal ein Einwand oder anderen Vorschlag sieht nicht so gut aus. So eine Praxis mit mehreren Urologen mit Belegbetten scheint mir sehr strapaziert zu sein.Am Freitag als ich den Anruf bekam diesen Mittwoch nicht möglich wegen Corona die Biopsie durch zuführen unter Narkose bat ich meine dort noch mal anzurufen um zu fragen ob wir dann ohne Narkose es machen wollen wurde es in Gespräch ungemütlich. Man hört garnicht zu . Prompt kam heute gleich der Bumerang von Arzt zurück warum meine Frau schon wieder anrufen muss. Dabei wollten wir nur fragen ob es nicht besser ist , statt zu warten bis das Krankenhaus wieder Hoch fährt.Ich weiß nicht ob ich da bleiben soll oder nicht?Befunde habe ich alle außer die CD,s von den MRT Untersuchungen!!Und wie macht man das!! Fragen über Fragen. Wohin und wie?? In Mecklenburg Vorpommern?Gruß Andy

----------


## martcu

Hallo Andy, das sind echt seltsame Begebenheiten. Also weil das Kreiskrankenhaus wegen Corona zu macht, bekommst du deine Biopsie eben in der Praxis und dann ohne Narkose. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie groß die Auswahl an guten Urologen in MV ist, ich würde in jedem Fall da nicht hingehen. Möglicherweise solltest du dir einen anderen Arzt suchen, das könnte uU mit einer weiteren Anfahrt verbunden sein, das wäre es mir aber wert. Hier im Süden haben wir tatsächlich aber eine ziemlich gute Versorgung mit Ärzten.

----------


## Andyw204

Martcu, dafür können Sie jetzt nichts , aber sonst kann es noch lange dauern. Darum kam der Vorschlag von mir, Das hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben. Ich habe das schon mal dort in der Praxis gemacht ohne Narkose aber angenehm war es nicht. Gut es gibt glaube ich schlimmeres , wollte bloß nicht zu viel Zeit vergehen lassen. Die Diagnosen Untersuchungen sind ja Leitlinien gerecht. Bloß das Persönliche bleibt auf der Strecke. Weis nicht wie wo und wann ich Wechsel werde und kann ich das überhaupt mitten in den Untersuchungen!!?

----------


## martcu

also ich habe es gemacht, ich war jahrelang bei einem super Urologen dann sind wir umgezogen und ich dachte mir, dass ich jetzt ortsnah einen anderen Arzt suchen sollte. Das war die volle Katastrophe, ich dachte immer wird noch besser, dem war aber nicht so und ich habe reumütig bei meinem alten Urologen angerufen und bin dort wieder hingegangen. Die weitere Anfahrt ist es mir wirklich wert.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich habe heute erstmal Kontakt mit dem Leiter der SHG-PCA in unseren Landkreis aufgenommen. Das Gespräch war sehr gut. Es ging darum um einen guten Urologen zu finden. Habe mit dem 1 1/2 Stunden alles wichtige besprochen. Was ich sehr gut fand das er sich auch Zeit genommen hat auch wenn bei mir noch nichts feststeht.Weiß nicht wie ihr das seht? Ich mache jetzt erstmal am 10.5 die Biopsie. Dann die Auswertung .Dann wenn was nicht gut ist alle möglichen Befunde zu sammeln und einen anderen Urologen vorlegen usw!!Sonst schiebt es sich bloß immer weiter (zweitmeinug)usw.

----------


## Michi1

Warum spricht alles gegen eine normale Biopsie ohne Narkose. Die Angst das man was spürt dabei? Sie wurde bei mir gemacht, ein paar Stunden vorher eine Tablette, 5 Min. leichte Piks und alles war vorbei. Nachher auch keine Probleme. Die Narkose kann mehr Schwierigkeiten machen. Die vertragen nicht alle.

----------


## ursus47

nicht alle Menschen sind Helden

----------


## obelix

ich weiß nicht, was das mit "Helden" zu tun hat? Jeder Mensch empfindet anders.

Wie bereits erwähnt würde ich bei meiner dritten Biopsie wieder auf eine "Narkose", z. B. ähnlich wie bei einer Darmspiegelung, verzichten. Ohne ist für mich angenehmer und keinesfalls schmerzhaft. Anschließend benötige ich keine Ruhepause, bin nicht schwindelig oder habe sonstige eventuelle Nachwirkungen einer Narkose. Die zwei Betäubungsspritzen in die Prostata zum Start pieksen etwas, die Probeentnahmen selbst sind kaum erwähnenswert. Wenn der Lärm (Schuss) nicht wäre, kaum auffällig.

Andere empfinden das anders. Es gibt die Wahlmöglichkeiten, gut so.

----------


## ursus47

ja wenn du das so willst dann ist das für dich ok. Aber ich hatte zahlreiche Koloskopien und diverse Stoma Untersuchungen Biopsien Leberpunktionen usw. Und es gab immer wieder Leute die mir sagten dass mache ich alles ohne Narkose. Ist doch alles nicht schlimm und gut zu ertragen. Die kamen mir schon wie selbst ernannte Helden vor. Wenn man das 2-3 mal im Leben erlebt vergisst man schnell wie es war. Aber sorry Krankenhaus und Ambulanzen sind mein Leben. Und da will ich so wenig wie möglich mitbekommen.
Jens ich wollte da niemand zu nahe treten. Jeder wie kann und will.
Schönen Tag noch
Urs

----------


## Andyw204

Obelix ;Jens
Deine Einstellung finde super. Bei Darm oder Magenspiegelung brauche ich es auch nicht. Die Biopsie war unangenehm, vielleicht spielt da auch die Psyche mit. Ich mache es jetzt ohne Narkose! Kann ja jetzt nicht wochenlang warten. Da ist ja die Ungewissheit viel schlimmer.
Ursus:
Denn bin ich wohl auch kein Held in der Situation, da kann man nichts machen!!

Michi:
deine Einstellung zu diesem Thema finde ich manchmal garnicht so schlecht .Du nimmst die Sache an ,gut ist und legst einfach los. Hinterfragst nicht zu viel und beschwerst dich garnicht.Deine Antworten kommen manchmal Knall hart wie eine Axt im Walde an! Was ich nicht einmal als schlecht empfinde sondern sehr rational!Du hast etwas wie mein Opa der alte ehemalige U Boot Fahrer.Dz machst was du denkst und dir Spaß macht.Ich weiß zwar nicht welchen Beruf du mal ausgeführt hast , währe mal interessant zu wissen.Du machst dir wohl nicht allzuoft Sorgen um Dich kann auch eine Art sein damit um zu gehen. Oder du hast das Glück ein etwas dickeres Fell zu haben als ich. Freue mich für dich!! Mit freundlichen Grüßen André

----------


## ursus47

Schön...Helden unter sich.

----------


## Andyw204

Ursus :
ich zähle mich was die Biopsie betrifft nicht zu den Helden! Ich mache es nur weil es zur Zeit mit Narkose nicht möglich ist. Wer weiß wie lange ich noch warten müsste .

----------


## Martina1701

Andy, gute Idee mit dem Anruf zwecke Empfehlung eines Urologen. Wir sind da noch sehr ratlos, sehen aber auch das Problem,  dass wir einen neuen Urologen benötigen. Wir kommen aus dem Großraum Rostock. 
Martina

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ich war auch kein Held

Auszug aus meiner PKH vom 26.10.2001

Die ohne Narkose von einem Oberarzt im Klinikum Ludwigshafen vorgenommene ultraschallgesteuerte Oktantenbiopsie ergab in 3 von 4 Stanzen der rechten Seite ein Prostatakarzinom G 2 a mit einem Gleason Score 7 (3 + 4). Prostatavolumen 30 cm³. Kapsel eben noch erhalten. (palpatorisch nicht vergrößert) T 2a NO +MO.

Im erbetenen Schreiben vom 6.11.2001 wird von Prof. Stockamp ein Tumorstadium T 2 a angenommen, was sich jedoch in jedem zweiten Fall nach operativ entfernter Prostata als T 3 mit organüberschreitendem Wachstum herausstellen würde.

Die fast traumatischen Erlebnisse bei der von mir als viehisch empfundenen Biopsie mit den ekelhaften und stark stinkenden Blutverlusten haben meine Entscheidung für eine Operation zunächst verzögert, wenn nicht für immer hinfällig gemacht. Der ganze Ablauf, also das Procedere dieser Biopsie stellte sich mir im nachhinein als äußerst dilettantisch dar. Man gab mir Antibiotika zum Einnehmen für die Nacht vor der Biopsie. Ich lag dann anderntags mit entblößtem Unterleib rücklings auf einer bankähnlichen Unterlage, um dann meine gespreizten Beine auf links und rechts oben befestigte eiserne Halbschalen zu plazieren. Es war kalt und durch die überall geöffneten Türen wurde unangenehme Zugluft entwickelt. Nach endlosem Warten - mein Unterleib nahm schon die Farbe blau an - erschien ein Arzt mit fliegender Jacke, um sich hastig einen weißen Arztkittel überzustülpen. Auf seine sofortige Frage, ob ich auch in der Frühe das Antibiotikum genommen hätte, erwiderte ich überrascht, dass ich das am Vorabend getan hätte. Ich durfte mich wieder erheben, bekam eine Tablette mit der Bitte, im Park spazieren zu gehen und mich nach etwa 2 Stunden erneut einzufinden.

Auch beim zweiten Ablauf musste wieder eine lange Wartezeit in unbequemer, liegender Stellung hingenommen werden, bis der Herr Doktor erneut mit sichtbarer und spürbarer Hektik seine 8 Stanzen in meine bedauernswerte Prostata und durch die Enddarmwandung hineinstieß und eine gewaltige Blutspur hinterlassend wieder herauszog. Die Schwester, deren Händchenhalten das einzige den heftigen Schmerz lindernde war, bat mich, den ganzen Blut verschmierten Wust an Binden und diversen ähnlichen Einlagen nach etwa einer Stunde auf der Toilette selbst zu entfernen und anhand neuer Einlagen dann zu prüfen, was noch an Blut käme, damit ich es ihr vorweisen könnte. Ich habe mich noch nie vor meinem eigenen Körper so geekelt, wie beim Herausziehen der schier endlosen blutigen und stinkenden Gewebefahnen.

Nie wieder!

Harald

----------


## Andyw204

Krass, so war es bei mir nicht letztes Jahr. Krass und Wahnsinn zu gleich

----------


## ursus47

Harald, schreibst du auch Kriminalromane. Oder willst du hier die Leute abschrecken

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Harald, schreibst du auch Kriminalromane. Oder willst du hier die Leute abschrecken


Dann lies bitte meine PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Wenn Du so willst, in der Tat ein Roman, aber nicht kriminell. Es gab/gibt noch keinen Toten.

----------


## buschreiter

> Dann lies bitte meine PKH: 
> 
> http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor
> 
> Wenn Du so willst, in der Tat ein Roman, aber nicht kriminell. Es gab/gibt noch keinen Toten.


So habe ich das leider auch erlebt! Vorher ein Zäpfchen mit Diclofenac, 2 Kapseln Ciprofloxacin und ab auf den Gynäkologenstuhl. Der Rest war sehr vergleichbar zzgl. Sepsis und 7 Tage KH, da das Cipro nicht gewirkt hat. Mein heutiger Urologe hat den Kopf geschüttelt und meinte, ich wäre wohl bei einem Viehdoktor gewesen...

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> So habe ich das leider auch erlebt! Vorher ein Zäpfchen mit Diclofenac, 2 Kapseln Ciprofloxacin und ab auf den Gynäkologenstuhl. Der Rest war sehr vergleichbar zzgl. Sepsis und 7 Tage KH, da das Cipro nicht gewirkt hat. Mein heutiger Urologe hat den Kopf geschüttelt und meinte, ich wäre wohl bei einem Viehdoktor gewesen...


Hallo Achim,

ich danke Dir, dass Du meiner Schilderung zum Ablauf der Biopsie indirekt zustimmst bzw. durch den Hinweis auf einen vermeintlichen Viehdoktor sogar noch erweiterst.

*"Ach die Welt ist nicht gerecht, dir geht´s gut und mir geht`s schlecht,
wär die Welt etwas gerechter, ging`s mir gut und dir ging`s schlechter."*
(aus Woher Wohin aber mit Sinn)

Alles ändert sich, mal so mal so, mal dieser mal jener, nichts bleibt, wie es ist.

----------


## Mikel1

Das mit der Biopsie war bei meinem Vater vor Jahren auch ein ähnlich traumatisches Ereignis. Wahrscheinlich sind dafür aber auch Hohlnadeln mit größerem Lumen verantwortlich gewesen, die man damals verwendete und der Tatsache die Biopsie ohne Lokalanästhesie vollzogen zu haben. 

Ich selbst habe bei zwei Urologen es weniger belastend empfunden. Es war eher eine Kopfsache und das Gefühl von Verletzlichkeit. Beide Urologen hatten die Biopsie mit zuvor durchgeführten periprostatischem Block, also einer Nervenblockade, bewerkstelligt. Dies sollte heute State-of-the-Art sein. Die Einstiche sind vergleichbar mit einer Lokalanästhesie beim Zahnarzt. Dazu wurde noch ein anästhetisches Gleitgel verwendet. Durch die Seitenlage gestaltet sich die eigentliche Entnahme auch sonst sehr menschenwürdig. Der Vorgang hat bei beiden Biopsien rund 15 Minuten Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Bei der ersten Biopsie bin ich, obwohl vorher angekündigt, durch den Knall/Klick der Biopsiepistole heftig zusammengezuckt. Bei meiner zweiten Biopsie hatte der junge Urologe dafür einen richtig guten Tipp parat. Einfach Lieblingsmusik auf dem Handy mitbringen, Ohrstöpsel rein, der Rest war dann Nebensache und die Zeit verging im Flug. Dazu Bestand aber auch das Angebot der Analogsedierung (Propofol und/oder Midazolam). Da der Urologe in einem Ärztehaus tätig ist und dort ambulant Eingriffe vornimmt wäre die notwendige Überwachung (EKG/Atmung) kein Problem gewesen.

Ich denke eine Biopsie hat heute ihren Schrecken verloren und niemand sollte das als viehisch empfinden. Wer sich auf die Möglichkeiten moderner Schmerzausschaltung nicht einlässt oder nachfragt ist dann selbst Schuld. Dazu kommt noch die Tatsache,  die Biopsie sollte heute tatsächlich dem Nachweis eines Karzinoms dienen und nicht zu dessen Ausschluss. Dazu ist das mpMRT in der Primärdiagnostik mittlerweile auch in den S3-Leitlinien manifestiert. Eine Biopsie ohne vorherige Bildgebung ist im Jahr 2021 ein Unding.

Michael

----------


## buschreiter

So würde es mein derzeitiger Urologe, zu dem ich viel Vertrauen habe, auch machen!

----------


## Andyw204

Ja, so sehe ich das auch zum Teil so. Es ist jetzt nichts zu machen wenn es nicht anders geht. Da muss ich in Corona Zeiten durch!

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ja, so sehe ich das auch zum Teil so. Es ist jetzt nichts zu machen wenn es nicht anders geht. Da muss ich in Corona Zeiten durch!


Mach dir keine Sorgen, so schlimm ist es ohne Narkose dann auch nicht.

----------


## MartinWK

Meine 2. Biopsie war transrektal, kognitive Fusion ambulant in Seitenlage, ich glaube mit lokaler Betäubung. Keine Schmerzen, und danach aufgestanden und nach Hause gefahren. Nur das Fluorchinolon-Antibiotikum, was mir der smarte Arzt verordnet hatte (es wurde gleich darauf nicht mehr für die Prophylaxe zugelassen), hat mich einige Wochen geschwächt (ein Mitochondrien-"Killer").

----------


## hartmuth

Bei mir war es 2007 auch eine transrektale Biopsie. 6 Schuss, die ich spürte, aber nicht heftig. Danach Heimfahrt mit dem eigenen PKW. Ciproflaxin als Antibiotikum hatte Gott sei Dank keinerlei Nebenwirkungen gezeigt. Wurde meiner Kenntnis nach vom Markt genommen.
Biopsieren ist nichts Schlimmes. Komplikationen wohl eher selten.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Cipro als Prophylaxe ist wirklich übel. Aber in Québec wurde drauf bestanden und das war einer der Gründe, warum ich 2018 vor der Biopsie zurückgeschreckt bin.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut et all,



> Ciproflaxin als Antibiotikum hatte Gott sei Dank keinerlei Nebenwirkungen gezeigt. Wurde meiner Kenntnis nach vom Markt genommen.


Ciprofloxacin ist nicht vom AM-Markt. Die Fachinfo ist mit mehr Hinweisen versehen worden, die auf besondere Unverträglichkeiten deuten. Es gibt leider gefährliche Keime, die nur auf Cipro reagieren. Zur Prophylaxe ist es nicht mehr einzusetzen.
Ich selbst habe es 2006 noch vor der Biopsie genommen. Später auch bei wiederholt auftretende Sigmadivertikulitiden und vor 2018 nach Harnwegsinsekten. Bei mir sind keine der schweren Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten.

Cipro ist also in der aktuellen "Roten Liste" mit den entsprechenden Warnhinweisen noch aufgeführt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Mikel1

Antibiotika aus der Gruppe der Fluorchinolone (Gyrasehemmer)waren eigentlich als Reserveantibiotika vorgesehen. Aber gerade Ciprofloxacin entwickelte sich als Eierlegendewollmilchsau unter den Antibiotika und wurde zum Shootingstar aller Fachrichtungen. Auch in der Urologie wurde Ciprofloxacin gerne bei jeder Gelegenheit und vor allem auch prophylaktisch bei Biopsien verordnet. Nach dem sich dann unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen wie Sehnenrupturen, Nervenschädigungen usw. häuften kam die Wirkgruppe erstmalig öffentlich unter Beschuss. Ausschlaggebend war dann die zunehmende Unwirksamkeit der Fluorchinolone sowie die rasante Ausbreitung resistenter Keime Aufgrund der massenhaften Verordnungen die zu einer europäischen und dann auch nationaler Verwendungsbeschränkung führte. Seit 2019 dürfe Fluorchinolone nicht mehr zur Prophylaxe, also bei Biopsien, verwendet werden. Die Einschränkungen sollen auch dem Status des Reserveantibiotikums gerecht wwerden.

Heute werden bei jedem größeren Eingriff Patienten über Abstriche gescreent. Auch in der Urologie hat sich vor einer Biopsie der sogenannte Rektalabstrich bewährt um die Ansprechbarkeit der prophylaktischen Antibiose zu sichern und vor allem bei vorhandenen resistenten Keime alternative Zugangswege (perineal) zu nutzen.

Eine seriöse Biopsie sollte also vorher einen Rektalabstrich beinhalten, so kann das Risiko auf etwaige Sepsen signifikant reduziert werden. Als Alternative zu Fluorchinolone werden heute Phosphonsäurederivate (Fosfomycin) u.a. verwendet.

Michael

----------


## Mikel1

Wollte noch ein Statement aus 2019 von Prof. Weißbach nachreichen. Informativ für Interessierte.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sRUGrLQMBm0dfG

----------


## Andyw204

Ich habe Ciprofloxacin bekommen!

----------


## Mikel1

Für den prophylaktischen Einsatz nach der Veröffentlichung des Bescheids vom BfArM gibt es nur mit begründeten Ausnahmen die Möglichkeit der Verwendung von Fluorchinolone. Z. B wenn ein Antibiogramm kein anderes Antibiotikum zulässt.

Aber, bis sich Änderungen durchsetzen vergeht in der Regel Zeit und mancher Mediziner setzt sich leider darüber hinweg. Was gestern gut war wird auch morgen noch gut sein!

Allerdings geht das Risiko dann mit dem Verordner heim, falls doch irreversible Schädigungen sich einstellen sollten.

Dazu kommt noch der Patient der eigentlich den Waschzettel durchlesen und im Zweifel Rücksprache mit seinem Arzt halten sollte. Dort wird der mündige Patient die Anwendungsindikation lesen und feststellen, der prophylaktische Einsatz ist nicht vorgesehen.

Die Erkenntnis, ein Teil der Verantwortung liegt auch beim Patient.

Michael

Bescheid hier zum Download.:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zULal1HIy5RbIo

----------


## Mikel1

Hier noch der Zulassungsbescheid für perioperative Prophylaxe durch Fosfomycin unter Auflagen weiterer Studien:

https://www.bfarm.de/SharedDocs/Down...cationFile&v=4

----------


## Georg_

Ciprofloxacin wird immer noch häufig eingesetzt, das ist zwar nicht richtig, aber nicht ungewöhnlich.

----------


## Mikel1

> Ciprofloxacin wird immer noch häufig eingesetzt, das ist zwar nicht richtig, aber nicht ungewöhnlich.


Eher unverantwortlich wenn es rein prophylaktisch eingesetzt wird und keine triftigen Gründe den Einsatz rechtfertigen.

Michael

----------


## MartinWK

Das Risiko betrifft nicht nur "irreversible" Schäden, sondern jedwede negative Folgen. Die Beweislast dürfte in diesem Fall beim verordnenden Arzt liegen, nicht beim Patienten.
Die Frage ist, wie man sich dem Arzt gegenüber aufstellen will. Wer keine Kratzer am Neuwagen in Kauf nimmt, weil ihm der Händler so sympathisch oder wichtig ist, sollte hier nicht nachlassen. Und es gibt genug Ärzte, die kein Fluorchinolon verschreiben und die schon seit Jahren zur Prophylaxe andere Mittel geben - auch weil sie wissen, das es nicht ausreichend wirksam ist. Es ist nicht nur eine "nette Geste" dem Patienten gegenüber, sondern auch ein Zeichen von Kompetenz.

----------


## Heribert

> Eher unverantwortlich wenn es rein prophylaktisch eingesetzt wird und keine triftigen Gründe den Einsatz rechtfertigen.


Ob es unverantwortlich ist, solltest Du dem behandelnden Arzt überlassen, der z.B. eine Biopsie, wiederholt bei AS vornehmen soll. 
Medizinische Hinweise sind nur dann gut, wenn sie die Schlussfolgerung daraus dem Arzt überlassen! Du selbst kannst ja entscheiden ob Du die Prophylaxe ablehnst und eine Sepsis inkauf nehmen willst oder die Kontrollbiopsie nicht durchführen lässt.

Heribert

----------


## Mikel1

Ich zweifle keine ärztliche Kompetenz an, es gibt auch Gründe die den Einsatz von Ciprofloxacin in der Prophylaxe rechtfertigen. Auch sage ich nicht, dass eine Biopsie ohne antibiotische Abdeckung erfolgen sollte.

Aber eine Verwendungsbeschränkung ist eben verbindlich. Es hat dafür triftige Gründe die mittlerweile jedem geläufig sein sollten. 

Michael

----------


## Mikel1

Nachtrag, ich habe 2 Biopsien hinter mir, beide unter Prophylaxe von Fosfomycin. Es geht also auch ohne Ciprofloxacin und darum ging es, um sonst nichts anderes! 

Michael

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Später war schon

----------


## Heribert

> Aber eine Verwendungsbeschränkung ist eben verbindlich. Es hat dafür triftige Gründe die mittlerweile jedem geläufig sein sollten.


Mir geht es ausschließlich darum, dass es uns nicht zusteht, Einzelentscheidungen eines Arztes mit Bewertungen wie "unverantwortlich" infrage zu stellen. Inzwischen bist Du ja zurückgerudert.

Heribert

----------


## Mikel1

Heribert, seit der Prostatakrebserkrankung meines Vaters bin ich stiller Mitleser dieses Forums gewesen. Ich war begeistert von Foristen die eigenverantwortlich zum Manager ihrer Krankheit wurden und sich auch mal gegenüber ärztlichen Meinungen positionierten. Dieses Forum prägte also wesentlich meine kritische Haltung gegenüber ärztlicher Meinungen. Ich habe also indirekt diesem Forum meine kritische Haltung gegenüber meines ehemaligen Urologen zu verdanken, der mir als "Einzelentscheidung" die radikale Prostataektomie empfahl. Das heute meine Prostata noch dort sitzt wo sie sein sollte ist also ein Verdienst dieses Forums!

Spätestens seit Dr. Google viel komplett der Epos des Halbgott in Weiß, dessen Meinung unanfechtbar ist. Medizinier müssen sich heute mehr den je mit kontroversen Meinungen der Patienten auseinander setzten. Dazu tragen auch wesentlich Foren wie dieses bei. Ein Arzt muss das im Jahr 2021 aushalten können. Falls natürlich Nonsens in Foren verbreitet wird ist es nach meiner Meinung auch die Pflicht anderer Foristen*innen korrigierend einzugreifen, gerade weil sich der Stellenwert von solchen Meinungsportalen massiv geändert hat. 

Auch im wissenschaftlichen Diskurs sind heute Kritik und unterschiedliche Meinungen durch Patienten gefragt, die es ja wesentlich betrifft. Dies ermöglicht und garantiert Fortschritt.

Es steht uns nicht, zu Patientenentscheidungen zu hinterfragen, den hierzu ist einzig der jeweilige Patient für sich selbst verantwortlich. Es sollte aber unser beide Interesse sein auch Fehler beim Namen nennen zu dürfen. Dies trägt zur mündigen Meinungsbildung in diesem Forum bei.

Michael

----------


## Heribert

Michael, ich kenne Deine kritische Haltung, auch, dass sie durch eigenes Erleben entstanden ist!

Trotzdem steht es Dir/uns nicht zu, die Entscheidung eines Arztes bei seinem Patienten zu kritisieren, den Du nicht einmal kennst und dann auch noch die Beweggründe des behandelnden Arztes als unverantwortlich zu benennen.

Heribert

----------


## Andyw204

Ich hatte das gleiche Mittel letztes Jahr, hatte nichts!! Mir ging es gut.

----------


## Mikel1

Ich kapituliere. Da keiner von uns den jeweiligen Ratsuchenden oder Fragesteller persönlich kennt sind nahezu 80% aller Beiträge dieses Forums als grenzwertig oder sogar gegen ärztliche Meinungen einzustufen. 

Wenn wir z. B. einem Ratsuchenden ein mpMRT vor einer Biopsie empfehlen, dessen Arzt aber gleich biopsieren will torpetieren wir ärztliche Kompetenz? Wir kennen den Patient nicht und auch nicht die Motivation des Arztes zur sofortigen Biopsie. 

Unter diesem Aspekt ist der Sinn eines Forums von Patienten für Patienten zu hinterfragen. 
Einzig entscheidend ist doch welche Schlüsse der jeweilige Ratsuchende / Fragesteller aus den gewonnen Informationen zieht. Für diese ist er dann alleine verantwortlich. 

Ich selbst bin an dieser Stelle raus. Das Forum unter diesem Aspekt betrachtet macht für mich keinen Sinn. Mit diesem Post endet meine Tätigkeit in diesem Forum. 

Machts gut!

Michael

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Mit diesem Post endet meine Tätigkeit in diesem Forum. 
> 
> Machts gut!
> 
> Michael


LieberMichael,

das wäe aber sehr schade. Du hast die Nacht doch trotz Frust gut überstanden ? Bitte bleibe an Bord dieses Forums. Deine Beiträge sind wichtig!! 
Du hast ein so umfangreiches Wissen, welches das Forum nicht einbüßen sollte. 

Das schreibt Optimist Harald.

Herzliche Grüße

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

----------


## MartinWK

Michael, das wäre echt schade.
Heribert hat sich nur an dem Ausdruck "unverantwortlich" gestoßen. Streng genommen handelt ein Arzt so, wenn er Maßnahmen durchführt, die ihm von den Krankenkassen, Leitlinien, Complianceregeln oder Chefärzten vorgegeben werden und die er selbst nicht für richtig hält. Ein inkompetenter Arzt kommt nicht in diese Situation, weil er dann, wenn er überfordert ist, einfach alles macht, was von höheren Instanzen empfohlen wird. Für den Patienten ist es aber zunächst egal, warum er auf eine bestimmte Art behandelt wird. Das Maß an Selbstverantwortung bestimmt sein Verhalten gegenüber Ärzten, und das Forum fördert die Übernahme von Verantwortung für sich selbst - ob von den Initiatoren so gewollt oder nicht.
Die gleichwertige Verantwortung von Arzt und Patient für den Körper des Patienten ist ein bereits formuliertes Ideal. Leider reicht das nicht immer: niemand kümmert sich so gut wie du um dich (vielleicht noch deine Liebsten). 

Heribert,  "_Medizinische Hinweise sind nur dann gut, wenn sie die Schlussfolgerung daraus dem Arzt überlassen!_" ist eine Einstellung, die hoffentlich spätestens in der nächsten Generation überwunden sein wird. Es soll doch genau umgekehrt sein: der Arzt gibt Informationen und Alternativen, der Patient zieht die Schlußfolgerung.
"_Du selbst kannst ja entscheiden ob Du die Prophylaxe ablehnst und eine Sepsis inkauf nehmen willst oder die Kontrollbiopsie nicht durchführen lässt._" Es geht hier nicht um Beliebigkeiten: die Sepsis wird bei Fluorchinolon eher in Kauf genommen als bei Fosfomycin (außer man macht ein Antibiogramm vorher, dann kann das im Einzelfall anders sein). Und die Biopsie ist medizinisch indiziert - ein Auslassen gefährdet (später) das Leben des Patienten: der Patient hat einen *Anspruch* auf Durchführung nach den Regeln. Es mag ein einzelner Arzt die Biopsie verweigern ohne Ciprogabe (einen solchen Patienten würde man als "Querulanten" bezeichnen!), aber die Mehrheit sollte das anders sehen.

----------


## Barnold

Evidenzbasierte Medizin soll doch so ablaufen, dass der Arzt die Chancen und Risiken der jeweiligen Therapiemöglichkeiten erklärt und der Patient anhand dieser Informationen entscheidet. So habe ich das wenigstens mal gelernt. Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Patient aber nicht nur im Entscheidungsprozess eine aktive Rolle übernehmen, sondern durchaus aktiv an der Informationsfindung teilnehmen.
Arnold

----------


## hartmuth

@Michael,
@Heribert,
danke für eure klärenden Erläuterungen zum Ciproflaxin.

Die Auseinandersetzung hinterher muß man nicht so ernsthaft betreiben. Heribert, wie oft wird im Bundestag dem Kontrahenten "Verantwortungslosigkeit" vorgeworfen! Warum denn auch nicht hier? Ich kann da Michaels Position durchaus nachvollziehen und hoffe er läßt sich da nicht entmutigen.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,

es geht nicht nur um die Ausdrucksweise, vielmehr geht es darum, dass sich Außenstehende anmaßen einen Arzt verantwortungslos zu bezeichnen obwohl wir weder die Eigenheiten des Patienten noch die Beweggründe des Arztes kennen, trotz der Warnhinweise Ciprofloxacin im Einzelfall trotzdem zu verordnen, da eine breite Keimresistens bekannt ist und Cipro immer gut vertragen wurde. So kürzlich geschehen bei einem mir bekannten ehemaligen Kollegen (Kameraden) bei der Kontrollbiopsie.

Gruß
Heribert

----------


## Mikel1

> und keine triftigen Gründe den Einsatz rechtfertigen


Habe ich in dem von Dir bemängelten Satz geschrieben. Er beschreibt genau die Ausnahme die die bei Deinem Freund eingetroffen ist. 

Es wird einen triftigen Grund gegeben haben warum dessen Arzt zu Fluorchinolone tendiert hat. 

Aber genau dieser Grund lässt sich beim nächsten Mal von Deinem Freund auch hinterfragen. Gerade wenn man Kenntnis von einer Verwendungsbeschränkung hat wäre doch die Antwort für einen selbst hilfreich. Persönlich würde ich meinen Freund jedenfalls darauf hinweisen. 

Heribert, ich reiche Dir meine Hand in Frieden und hoffe den Disput hiermit beenden zu können. Uns beide geht es doch nur darum das Beste für uns, den Patienten, zu wollen. 

Michael

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Michael,
Du hast in mehreren Beiträgen die Aussage der Unverantwortlichkeit relativiert und damit meine Bedenken gegenstandslos gemacht. Deshalb bin ich sehr damit einverstanden das Krigsbeil zu begraben um uns wieder dem Wesentlichen zuzuwenden.
Also entschuldige, dass ich Dir auf die Füße getreten habe.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Andyw204

Hallochen
Wollte ja berichten.Biopsie gestern gut überstanden.13 Stanzen , 3 für das Areal was da wohl verdächtig sein soll und 10 normale. 19.5 Auswertung.Bis dahin heißt es hoffen und abwarten. Man wird sehen.

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Andy!
Deine Fusionsbiopsie war wieder ohne Kurznarkose. Wie hast du sie diesmal  empfunden? Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls ein negatives Ergebnis am 19. Mai!
LG, Oscar

----------


## Andyw204

Oskar, letztes Jahr wußte ich ja nicht was auf mich zu kommen wird! War erträglich aber nicht schlimm.Wenn man sich konzentriert geht es ganz gut.War selber von mir überrascht! Danke, ich hoffe das alles gut wird. Man fragtsich truwenn nichts gefunden wird wo der hohe PSA Wert herkommt. Warten wir ab. Werde natürlich berichten.

----------


## Andyw204

Heute Auswertung der Biopsie!
13 Stanzen. So zwischen 12-17mm, zwei davon unverdächtigen Areal.
Mikroskopie
1-13 Die Biopsiezylinder zeigen wechselnd drüsenreiches Prostatagewebe.Überwiegend hyperplastische, fokal atrophe Drüsen.Herdförmige mäßige, überwiegend einstelliger und zum Teil granulozytär- entzündliche Infiltration mit periazärer Betonung.Fokale regeneratorisch bedingte epitheliale Atypien.Herdförmige Basalzellhyperplasie. Fokale Transitionalzellmetaplasie der Gangepithelien.Eingedicktes Sekret und Corpora amylacea in den Drüsenlumina. Fokale follikelänliche Rundzellanssmmlungen. Herdförmig nachweisbare sklerosierende Adenose.
Diagnose
Adebofibromyomatöse Prostatahyperplasie mit mäßigen fortbestehenden Prostatitis als mögliches morphologisches Korrelat zu den klinisch mitgeteilten PSA Anstieg und offenbar suspekten Herdbefund(bei gezielten Stanzbibsien unter 11 und 13).
Kein Anhalt  für Maglignität!
Bevor Ich Biopsie hatte PSA Wert etwas niedriger als die 8,7 habe ich leider nicht mitbekommen durch das freudige Ergz. Ich glaube 7.4

----------


## Oscar1957

Andy, ich gratuliere dir von Herzen!
LG, Oscar

----------


## Andyw204

Ich danke dir sehr Oskar. Vorschlag von mir in 4 Monaten PSA Messung wurde vom Urologen angenommen. Er wollte in 6 Monaten messen mit der Begründung ,wir haben in einen Jahr 27 Stanzen gemacht,und der Befund zeigt eine Prostatitis inklusive Hyperplasie an. Wir haben uns  auf den 6 September geeinigt,so das ich den Sommer in Ruhe verbringen kann. Ich komme damit klar.Er meinte auch man kann natürlich daneben Stechen , aber 27 mal und zwei mal mpMRT haben nichts gezeigt und dann sollte man weiter beobachten und nicht an Krebs denken. Der mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht da ist .Ich freue mich erstmal das es so ausgegangen istMartin WK: du sagtes nach dem ich den Bericht des mpMRT hier reingestellt hatte:immer ruhig. Daran habe ich mich gehalten. Danke

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Georg und all ihr anderen geschätzten Forumsmitglieder 
ist die Entscheidung für 4 Monate richtig oder doch erstmal nach sechs Monaten?
LG Andy

----------


## MartinWK

Chronische Prostataentzündung kann PCa zur Folge haben. Irgendwann in den 60ern wird da was entstehen, vielleicht auch nur eine HGPIN.
6 Monate schonen die Nerven und es wird nichts verpaßt.

----------


## Andyw204

Martin WK, was ist eine HGPIN?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Martin WK, was ist eine HGPIN?


Hallo Andy,

HGPIN= hochgradige prostatische intraepithe-liale Neoplasie, eine Vorstufe von Pro-statakrebs

zu finden unter: http://prostatakrebse.de/information...kuerzungen.pdf

Gruß Harald

----------


## Andyw204

Danke, allen schöne Pfingsten Mit freundlichen Grüßen André

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo allerseits. Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle einen schönen Sommer. Die vier Monate sind wieder rum . Morgen oder übermorgen geht es wieder zur PSA Messung und nächsten Montag zur Auswertung. Bin mal gespannt.Sind ja in dieser Zeit einige neue zugekommen. Die ich begrüße und alles gute Wünsche!

----------


## Andyw204

Ich grüße Euch alle!!So, heute beim Urologen Auswertung PSA Messung vom 31.8.2021. Leider wieder gestiegen auf 11.Die haben ein neues Labor.Das heißt vom 23.2.2021 Urologe 8.7-vom Hausarzt 26.2.2021 10.41 .Was sagt Ihr dazu und wie ihr wisst MpMRT und Biopsie im Mai 2021 und 2020 nichts gefunden . Ich bitte auch Georg und Martin WK sich dazu zu äußern wenn es möglich wäre.haben besprochen noch eine Messung zu machen weil im Mai nichts gefunden wurde.Entweder Dezember, der Urologe März wäre besser. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Andy!
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind die genannten Werte von drei verschiedenen Labors. Daher schwer zu vergleichen. Tatsache ist, dass du ZWEI Fusionsbiopsien hattest und nichts gefunden wurde. Die Steigerung des PSA-Wertes (falls es überhaupt eine gibt!) finde ich nicht bedeutend. Wenn dein Urologe, der das vermutlich gleich sieht, 6 Monate bis zur nächsten Messung vorschlägt, würde ich erst im März den Wert wieder bestimmen lassen. 
LG, Oscar

----------


## Andyw204

Hallochen Oskar 1957
Ich tendiere auch dazu! Ja leider hat der Urologe das Labor gewechselt. Aber es ist ja nun nicht soviel gestiegen.Werde das wohl so machen.Mal sehen was es noch für Meinungen gibt.Sollte im März nochmals höher sein kann man ja nochmals mpMRT und Biopsie machen. Was sagst du dazu? LG Andy

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Andy,
auch, wenn der Urologe das Labor gewechselt hat, muss das nicht unbedingt heißen, dass dieses neue Labor eine andere Messmethode verwendet. Normalerweise geben die Labore das verwendete Verfahren auf ihrem Ergebnisbericht an, z.B. ECLIA Roche oder Abbott , oder, oder... Frag einfach mal nach.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Andyw204

Ich werde das mal machen. Mal sehen was die sagen lg

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Martin WK und Georg und all die anderen: wie würdet ihr das einschätzen? Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## MartinWK

Ich habe beim Arzt einen Mann kennengelernt, bei dem seit Jahren schwankende PSA-Werte zwischen 10 und 25 auftraten, MRT und PET/CT ohne Befund. Er meinte, Sommer/Winter abhängig, vielleicht auch Fahrradfahren, was auch immer.
Eine langsam steigende Kurve unter 10 kann alles Mögliche bedeuten ("Grauzone").
Dr. Stamey, der "Vater" des PSA-Screenings, hat in diesem Jahrtausend davon abgeraten.
mpMRT und Biopsie sind zusammen sind im Übrigen aussagekräftiger als jede PSA-Kaffeesatzleserei.

Messverfahren eruieren. Egal welches, Messung in 3 oder 6 Monaten wiederholen (mit dem gleichen Verfahren oder dem Vorgängerverfahren, nicht einem dritten) und weiter sehen. Im schlimmsten Fall befindest du dich bereits in einer "aktiven Überwachung", im besten Fall hast du BPH und/oder chronische leichte Prostatitis.
Du bist PSA-mäßig da, wo ich in dem Alter war,  und es wurde dann im mpMRT ein PIRADS 5 gesehen und Fusionsbiopsie (24 Stanzen) ergab 7a. Aber ich hatte keine harmlosen Vorbefunde wie du.

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Martin, ich lasse in 6 Monaten messen!!Wenn wieder höher, dann mpMRT und Biopsie

----------


## martcu

Hallo Andy, bei mir hat man auch einige Zeit gebraucht bis man was gefunden hat und das Schlimmste war das auf - und ab. Hatte alle möglichen Untersuchungen inklusive mpMRT ohne richtigen Befund (PIRADS2) an einer Stelle, der Rest war o.B. . Mein Urologe hat mich dann ins KKH gesendet und dort wurde dann ein 29MHz Mikro-Ultraschall-System eingesetzt und an einer gefundenen Stelle im Anschluss eine Biopsie gemacht. Bei mir war es dann auch noch so, dass an der PIRADS2 Stelle nichts gefunden wurde. Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich hoffe sehr dass man nichts bei dir findet aber offensichtlich kommen, bei nicht so hohen Gleasons oder kleinen Tumoren, die bekannten Bildgebungsverfahren an ihre Grenzen. Mein PSA war damals 3,5. Viele Grüße Martin

----------


## MartinWK

Um die 60 Jahre ist die Chance groß, dass ein Mann ein PCa hat. Sie ist so groß, dass eine regelmäßige Entfernung bei auch nur einem geringen Indiz gerechtfertigt ist. Ginge das so ohne schwere Folgen ab wie beim Blinddarm wäre es wohl Standard. Leider bringen die beiden gängigen Verfahren (Op und RT) bereits weniger Nutzen als Schaden, wenn sie nach einem PSA-Screening angewendet werden (siehe IQWIG-Gutachten); erst recht als Prophylaxe für jedermann.
Wenn nach einer noch gründlicheren Suche ein Gleason 3+3 oder 3+4 entdeckt wird hat in vielen Fällen der Patient von einer der beiden genannten Behandlungen wenig oder keinen Nutzen. Um solche Übertherapie zu vermeiden versucht die Leitlinie, sie mit AS hinauszuschieben. Alternativ oder zusätzlich werden inzwischen auch fokale oder andere Therapien ventiliert.

----------


## nomade

Man sollte auch berücksichtigen, dass ein gesunder Sechzigjähriger eine Operation besser wegsteckt als einer über 70  und natürlich mehr Jahre zu verlieren hat.
Wer dagegen schon andere, wesentliche Risikofaktoren hat, wird vermutlich eher mit als an dem Krebs sterben, wenn der Gleason nicht sehr hoch ist.
Es ist immer eine persönliche Entscheidung, selbstverständlich nach guter ärztlicher Beratung (möglichst auch Zweitmeinung) und mit einem eigenen Überblick durch die grundlegenden Informationen hier im Forum.
Aber abnehmen kann uns die keiner!

----------


## Oscar1957

Wir alle wissen, dass es PSA-Screening-Opfer gibt. Da gibt es die Gruppe der Männer, die übertherapiert wurden, und dann gibt es die Gruppe, wo Männer monatelang und eventuell jahrelang mit überhöhten PSA-Werten leben müssen, meistens, manchmal mehrfach, biopsiert werden (wie es bei Andy der Fall ist) und trotzdem kein Karzinom entdeckt wird. Solche Männer, wenn sie nicht sehr starke Nerven haben, leiden psychisch enorm.
Mir scheint, dass Andy zur zweiten Gruppe zu zählen ist, auch wenn er nach anfänglichen Schrecken ("Mein Kopf raucht") momentan seine Ängste gut im Griff zu haben scheint. (Wozu ich ihm von Herzen gratuliere!)

----------


## Andyw204

Ja Oskar1957,das ist so in mir gewachsen. Was soll ich denn auch machen.Sehe das jetzt so:PSA messen im März und dann sieht man weiter. Ist der Wert wieder erhöht dann mpMRT. Dann weiter entscheiden nachdem wie auch immer was gesehen wird oder nicht. Wenn was gesehen wird ,Biopsie.Ängste habe ich nur noch wenig. Kaum Kopfkino. Bin ja in der Überwachung und mehr geht nicht.Wenn dann doch mal was gefunden wird, Behandlung in Hamburg.Aber soweit will ich noch nicht denken.Aber rechnen muss ich damit.Ich Habe mich drauf eingestellt das ich auch Pech haben kann das was ist oder kommen könnte.Oder auch daneben Biopsiert.Wenn noch zu klein. Im März geht es weiter.Viele von uns Männern lässt nicht den PSA messen und kann auch gut gehen oder auch nicht.Ich kenne jemanden der hatte einen Wert von 500 und der lebt noch.Das war vor 7 Jahren.Wird nur mit Medikamenten behandelt.

----------


## Oscar1957

Ja Andy, ich kenne deine Situation und ein bisschen gleicht sie meiner. Auch mich sehe ich mittlerweile als PSA-Sceening-Opfer. Im August  2019 war das PSA zunächst erhöht auf 2,86 mit auffälligem Anstieg seit der letztjährigen Messung, im November 3,72 und dann mpMRT mit PIRADS 3 ohne konkrete Läsion. (Prostata 41ccm) Im März 2020 dann zurück auf 3,0 und im September 3,2 was mein Urologe als "beruhigend" bezeichnete. Im März 2021 dann wieder 3,6 aber da hat der Urologe nichts veranlasst. Die Tastuntersuchungen waren immer unauffällig, aber der psychische Druck ist seit 2019 sehr hoch. Ich glaube, DU bist mit deiner gelassenen Einstellung weiter als ich. Das freut mich für dich!!!
LG, Oscar

----------


## Mikel1

Seit der Entdeckung des PSA Wertes und dessen Versuche der klinischen  Interpretation ist mit diesem Wert wahrlich sehr viel Unfug getrieben  worden. Er wurde quasi zur Eierlegenedenwollmilchsau der Urologie, der  für Prävention als auch zur Verlaufskontrolle gleichermaßen herhalten  musste. Generationen von Männern vertrauten einem Bluttest der im  Bereich der Prävention immer geringere Grenzwerte auferlegt bekam, in  der Hoffnung, dem gepriesenen Krebstod zu entrinnen. Nicht umsonst hatte  sich der Entdecker von dessen präventiven Einsatz distanziert. Mangels  weiteren Parameter hielt man aber unverdrossen an diesem Wert fest und  versuchte Männern diesen als Heilsbringer zu verkaufen. Die Folgen waren  unausweichlich, Fehl-/Überdiagnosen, Übertherapie usw. wurden jahrelang  als Kolateralschäden billigend in Kauf genommen. 

Nun sind wir im  Jahr 2021 angekommen und Gott sei Dank hat sich die Urologie über die  Jahre weiterentwickelt. Gerade die Bildgebung mit dem mpMRT kann man als  Meilenstein einer neuen Ära bezeichnen. Der PSA Wert ist nur ein  Baustein einer mittlerweile moderaten Früherkennungsstrategie. Heute  braucht sich kein Mann einer sofortigen Biopsie zu unterziehen weil ein  höchst dynamischer PSA Wert eine Unregelmäßigkeit ankündigt. Man(n) ist  in der komfortablen Lage sich die Prostata zusätzlich und mit mehreren  Parametern quasi von innen zu betrachten. Erst wenn diese Bausteine  Abweichungen manifestieren sind heute weitere Schritte indiziert. 

Da  ich ja selbst beinahe das Opfer einer voreiligen und in Routine  verfallene Früherkennungsmaschinerie geworden wäre, bin ich über die  jetzt in den Leitlinien manifestierten Möglichkeiten sehr froh. Ein  steigender oder schwankender PSA Wert beunruhigt mich heute nicht mehr.  Das mpMRT steht als Kontrollinstanz an oberster Stelle. Ich stehe dem  Thema Prostatakrebs mittlerweile sehr gelassen gegenüber. Falls das  Schicksal mir tatsächlich im Leben ein Prostatakrebs bescheren sollte,  kenne ich mittlerweile die Möglichkeiten und eine OP muss heute längst  nicht an erster Stelle stehen.

Michael

PS: Um Mißverständnisse auszuschließen: Sicherlich hat der PSA Wert auch Männer vor einem Krebstod bewahrt. Ich selbst kann nur für meine Seite sprechen, die von einem Test auf einen Biomarker bisher nur Nachteile erleben musste. Dies in gutem Glauben und im Vertrauen in unsere medizinische Versorgung.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
wenn das so einfach eindimensional abzuhandeln wäre bestens leider ist die Istsituation dazu anders. Der PSA und hier ein base line ohne überhaupt an Therapie zu denken ist die Grundvoraussetzung Früherkennung zu betreiben. Gibt sich aus der ABklärung ein Verdacht, dann wird es erst mal eine Thematik bildgebende Verfahren ja / nein ? Wie bekannt ist das mpMRT nicht im EBM der GKV sprich Kostenerstattung enthalten kostet rund 600 bis 700 €uronen und bringt PI RADSS Werte denen allein man nicht vertrauenb kann sondern eine systemische Biopsie ist trotzdem neben dem PI RADS Läsionen sollten die 3 bis 5 sein notwendig. Zusätzlich für die an sich angesagte Fusionsbiopsie fehlt bei vielen Urologen die technische Voraussetzung. Daraus ergibt sich dass PSA und mpMRT Kosten zur sicheren Diagnose abzuklären und notfalls selbst zu tragen sind um eine sichere Biopsie sowweit notwendig und eine sichere Diagnose zu realisieren damit Basis jedweder Therapieentscheidung

----------


## Mikel1

Der Nutzen und Mehrwert des mpMRT dürfte ja mittlerweile unstrittig sein. Bei einem Pirads < 3 wird eine Biopsie unnötig sofern keine weiteren Parameter wie positive DRU dies erforderlich machen. Klar ist, dass nach einem mpMRT und einem Pirads 3+ eine Fusions- inkl. einer systemischen Biopsie folgen sollte.

Mittlerweile sehen auch einige GKVen den Nutzen und sind zur Kostenübernahme bereit. 

https://www.aok.de/pk/plus/inhalt/ao...prostatakrebs/

Mit entsprechender Begründung ist es immer einen Versuch wert die Kostenübernahme mit seiner GKV zu klären bzw. bei einer Ablehnung mit Verweis auf die Leitlinien zu klagen. 

Andernfalls muss jeder selbst entscheiden was ihm Gesundheit Wert ist oder er bereit ist zu investieren. 

Michael

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
die aktuellen S3 Leitlinien sagen da was anderes mit einem alleinigen mpMRT ist die Frage Biopsie notwendig ja / nein nicht abzuklären PI RADS 3 bis 5 zusammen mit entsprechenden PSA Werten Entzündungsabklärung etc sind Indikatoren zu biopsieren und dann sicherlich mpMRT Feststellungen der möglichen Läsionen aus den PI RADS Scores plus systemische Biopsie. Details hier   https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...statakarzinom/

----------


## Andyw204

Grüße alle!
März ist wieder da, PSA Messung gemacht.7.3 Auswertung.Bin mal gespannt ob es wieder weiter geht .  2.2016-PSA 2.02/11.2019-4.5 PSA /12.2019 mpMRT nichts gefunden und 2.2020 Biopsie nichts gefunden BHP / 2.2021 PSA 8.7
MpMRT soll nicht so sein wie ein Jahr vorher. Biopsie. Kein Krebs. BHP.
PSA 09.2021 ca 11 kontrollieren 2022 März 
Na schauen wir mal.
Oskar 1957 lange von dir nichts mehr gehört!?

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo miteinander an diesen sonnigen Montag!PSA Messung ergab wieder eine Erhöhung.16.0 von 1.3 2022 . 03.2021 8.7 ,11.1 von 9.2021. Also wieder Verdoppelung im einen Jahr. Überweisung von meinen Urologen zur Urologischen Klinik in Neubrandenburg zum Chefarzt der Klinik. Besprechung , mpMRT und Fusionsbiopsie. Mein Urologe meinte breiter sind sie dort aufgestellt.Also die Reise geht weiter. 
Hallo Georg ! Wie du schon vermutet hast und gesagt hast könnte was kommen. Leider nicht in den 60zigern.Na mal sehen. Was meinst du dazu. Ist das wenn was sein sollte vielleicht ein aggressiver Krebs !Oder auch nicht. Dritte Biopsie ist aber notwendig schätze ich selber ein.Termin bekomme ich telefonisch.Auch du martinWk und andere hier können sich natürlich und hoffentlich äußern.

----------


## Georg_

Andy, ich verstehe ja, dass du gespannt bist, was bei der Biopsie herausgefunden wird. Aber sich vorher den Kopf zu zerbrechen bringt wenig. Man muss das Ergebnis einfach abwarten.

----------


## MartinWK

Stimme Georg zu.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich wollte bloß mal wissen ob es Erfahrungen gibt ob eine Verdoppelung der psa Werte in einen Jahr auf ein aggressiven Krebs ein Hinweis ist!!! Mit freundlichen Grüßen an euch beiden
Bin noch ruhig, ich hatte ja 3 Jahre Zeit mich darauf vorzubereiten! Krass, kein Kopf Kino : wundert mich !!

----------


## Georg_

Aus der Verdopplungszeit von einem Jahr kann man nicht valide auf die Agressivität des Tumors schließen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ich wollte bloß mal wissen ob es Erfahrungen gibt ob eine Verdoppelung der psa Werte in einen Jahr auf ein aggressiven Krebs ein Hinweis ist!!! Mit freundlichen Grüßen an euch beiden
> Bin noch ruhig, ich hatte ja 3 Jahre Zeit mich darauf vorzubereiten! Krass, kein Kopf Kino : wundert mich !!


Andy, wenn du eine ehrliche Antwort möchtest, dann ist deine PSA-Dynamik leider kein gutes Zeichen. Natürlich kann man aus den Zahlen nicht sicher auf Krebs schließen. Aber eine Verdopplungszeit von rund 13 Monaten ist ein Indikator, der einen Gleason größer gleich 7 wahrscheinlicher macht. Denn wenn der PSA aufgrund eines Tumors steigt, dann wächst dieser so schnell, dass es einen Grad 4 Anteil geben muss.

Aber ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen, dass du das Ergebnis abwarten musst. Hoffentlich bekommst du es bald. Die Ungewissheit habe ich damals auch als sehr unschön empfunden.

Alles Gute und viel Glück, 
Karl

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Karl!
Durch Corona ist noch vieles schlimmer geworden was Termine belangt.Hoffentlich geht es zügig.Habe heute einen Anruf der Klinik bekommen das sie alle bis jetzt bekanntlichen Befunde und mpMRT Untersuchungen bekommen haben. Ich soll wahrscheinlich übernächste Woche zum Gespräch kommen.Und dann gibt es den Termin auch gleich für die Fusionsbiopsie.Ein PCR Test muß ich vorher machen der 2 Tage gültig ist .Morgen bekomme ich noch einen Anruf dazu mit genauen Daten.Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## MartinWK

> Aus der Verdopplungszeit von einem Jahr kann man nicht valide auf die Agressivität des Tumors schließen.


Genau. Man bedenke dabei, dass der Gleasongrad nicht direkt ein Maß für Aggressivität ist. Gleason beurteilt das Aussehen der Drüsen und der zugehörigen Zellen. Die DNA der Zellen wird nicht untersucht. Besonders die veränderte Drüsenstruktur ist bedeutsam für die PSA-Höhe: "_A characteristic early feature of PCa is disruption of the basal cell layer and basement membrane, and this loss of the normal glandular architecture appears to allow PSA increased direct access to the peripheral circulation._" https://web.archive.org/web/20060506...sp20030115.pdf S. 384 unten
Die PCa-Zelle selbst produziert weniger PSA als die gesunde Zelle "_PSA is consistently expressed in PCa, although its level ofexpression on a per cell basis is lower than in normal prostateepithelium._" S. 384 oben
Hohes PSA oder kurze VZ bedeuten zunächst äußerlich stark veränderte Zellen, aber nicht immer ungehemmtes Wachstum (gleich hohe Aggressivität).

----------


## Andyw204

Mit dem letzten Drittel was du gemeint hast Martín WK: kannst du mir das mal etwas einfacher erklären bitte
Hohes PSA oder kurze VZ bedeuten zunächst äußerlich stark veränderte Zellen, aber nicht immer ungehemmtes Wachstum (gleich hohe Aggressivität

----------


## KarlEmagne

Der Gleason Score korreliert mit der Gefährlichkeit des Tumors. Anders gesagt macht ein hoher Gleason Score schlechte Verläufe wahrscheinlicher, ohne exakte Vorhersagen zu ermöglichen. Genauso verhält es sich mit der Verdopplungszeit und Höhe des PSA. Eine kurze VZ ist grundsätzlich kein gutes Zeichen, sagt aber schlechte Verläufe nicht sicher voraus.

So wie auch die Lebenserwartung nicht den Todestag vorhersagt, aber Leute mit einer kurzen tendenziell früher sterben. Sicher sind am Ende nur Tod und Steuern.

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Karl!
Ich mache mir Gedanken darüber, ob ich noch was anderes hätte machen sollen in de letzten zwei Jahren.Zwei mal mpMRT und zwei mal Biopsie. Nie wurde was gefunden und mit einmal könnte es vielleicht schlecht aussehen.Das ist mir sehr suspekt!!!!Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht es war alles richtig so!Seid 2016 passt man auf und zum Schluss kommt Sch.raus. wenn man Pech hat .
Und wenn es dem Patienten auch noch Sau gut geht und er keine Beschwerden hat so wie ich dann stellt sich für mich die Frage ob es alles richtig war sich damit zu beschäftigen.Denn ich kann mir schon vorstellen das bei den einen oder anderen  Angst und die Psyche auch Probleme auslösen oder wollen wir mal sagen das verschlimmern können.Oder sogar fördern könnte. Ist mal nur so ein Gedanke dazu. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## MartinWK

> Mit dem letzten Drittel was du gemeint hast Martín WK: kannst du mir das mal etwas einfacher erklären bitte
> Hohes PSA oder kurze VZ bedeuten zunächst äußerlich stark veränderte Zellen, aber nicht immer ungehemmtes Wachstum (gleich hohe Aggressivität


Es gibt einen statistischen Zusammenhang zwischen Gleason und Prognose. PSA und VZ sind für sich genommen schlechte prognostische Marker. Eine kurze VZ bedeutet schnelles Wachtum, und das wird klassisch als aggressiv gesehen. Nur stirbt man nicht am lokalen und soliden PCa, denn dieses kann lokal immer behandelt werden (anders als manche - auch gutartige - Gehirntumore). Das Problem sind die sich loslösenden Zellen und die Bereitschaft des Körpers, denen irgendwo eine Heimstatt zu bieten (was auch nach Jahren geschehen kann). Man nennt das Metastasierung. Mit Größe, PSA und VZ hat das offenbar etwas zu tun ("statistischer" Zusammenhang), aber die zugrunde liegenden biologischen Faktoren sind noch unklar.

----------


## Andyw204

Morgen!
So Termin steht.29.3 Vorgespräch.30.3 Biopsie mit MRT.
Und dann heißt es wieder abwarten.Wenn ich Pech gehabt habe , 27mal daneben gestochen. Ich frage mich manchmal ob ich bis jetzt was falsch gemacht habe in den 2 1/2 Jahren.Vielleicht ist wertvolle Zeit verloren gegangen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## urosport

Hi Andy, ich sage jetzt nicht mach dir keinen Kopf über vergangene Dinge, ich habe mich zeitweise um den Schlag gegrübelt. Was solltest Du denn falsch gemacht haben unter Berücksichtigung der damaligen Information die dir zur Verfügung stand. Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht, "Rückwärts-Kausalketten" zu bilden: das Ergebnis ist schlecht, also habe ich vorher etwas falsch gemacht. Aber die Lebenserfahrung zeigt, manchmal hat man alles bestens vorbereitet und das Ergebnis sich doch schlecht ausgefallen.
Der Krebs verhält sich einfach zu individuell: ich hatte immer im Kopf PC wächst langsam, sie haben Zeit: bei mir 03/21 PSA erhöht, 06/21 mpMRT eine dubiose Stelle, 08/21 9 von 11 Stanzen positiv, 09/21 REP 40% Krebsbefall ein Gleason 9 in der Lymphbahn.
Natürlich habe ich mich auch geärgert, weil ich die Stanze nicht früher gemacht habe, aber bei Dir sehe ich das dies u.U. kein Ergebnis gebracht hätte, weil ich die Krankenkasse nicht früher auf die Kostnübernahme der mpMRT nachgefragt habe - alles Schnee von gestern, weiß ich und trotzdem geht es einem durch dem Kopf.
Für dich viel wichtiger ist doch, dass Du jetzt deine Termine hast und das Problem angeht. Dir alles Gute
Karl

----------


## Andyw204

Du hast recht ,was soll man auch anders machen als 2 mal Biopsie und mpMRT!!Ich glaube vor 20zig Jahren wäre das Goldstandard gewesen. Also Dritte  mpMRT geführte Biopsie und durch oder was sagst und ihr alle.?? Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## urosport

Bei mir ist ja auch mpMRT und dann die zielgerichtete Stanze mit dem mpMRT-Bild als Zielgebietgeber gemacht worden. 9 von 12 Treffer - gut ich hatte wohl ein relativ kleines Prostatavolumen und wohl 40% befallen - da kann man ja kaum daneben stechen.
Grüße Karl

----------


## Andyw204

Ich habe auch nur 37,1 Prostata Volumen. Trotzdem wohl insgesamt 27 mal daneben getroffen.Aber Karl wie du schon sagtest da müssen wir jetzt durch.Bi mal wirklich gespannt was da rausgekommen wird. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

So, möchte weiter berichten!
Am 29.3.22 war ja wie gesagt ein Vorgepräch in der Urologischen Ambulanz in der Neubrandenburgischen Klinik wohin ich ja überwiesen wurde.Das Gespräch mit dem Chef artz der Klinik war sehr angenehm.Er möchte nachdem er sich alles angesehen hat erstmal nochmals ein neues MRT machen lassen und dann wenn nötig eine genau gezielte Biopsie durchzuführen .Also Biopsie am 30.3.22 fällt aus.Das die Verdoppelung des PSA nicht gut ist bestätigte er mir nach dem ich ihn gefragt habe.Aber immer langsam meinte er wenn man schon zweimal nichts gefunden hat.(man kann auch daneben stechen, aber 27 mal? Prostata ist mit 38cm Durchmesser nicht groß!)Das MRT war heute in Neubrandenburg und verlief gut. Dort wurde ich nach den alten Bildern der ersten zwei MRT Untersuchungen gefragt. Die hatten sie noch nicht. Die schickt man nun , nach meinen Anruf in der Betroffenen Radiologie  ins Klinikum.Sie hatten nur die Befunde geschickt.Das heißt wieder hoffen.Ich bekomme einen Anruf wie es weiter geht wenn nötig .Muß aber sagen war alles gut durch organisiert.!!!
Ich frage mich , ob ich nicht anders hätte handeln sollen als wie es abgelaufen ist..2020 Biopsie /MRT-2021 nichts!Dachte alles gut,chronische Prostatitis und BHP.hätte ich anders handeln müssen oder sollen.Trotz steigender PSA Werte .Und nun wieder Verdoppelung der Werte. Nach der Leitlinie ist alles richtig gewesen. Aber reicht das??? Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das viel Zeit verloren gegangen ist wenn man Pech hat.!Mit freundlichen Grüßen an alle Andy

----------


## urosport

Hi Andy, es steht mir nicht zu dir zu sagen, "Hör mit dem Grübeln auf." Manchmal denke ich ich habe die kritische Selbstreflexion erfunden, ich bin nicht der Typ, der die Fehler bei anderen sucht und mache mir entsprechend Vorwürfe. Das hat mich runter gezogen und um den erholsamen Schlaf, aber in der Sache natürlich nichts gebracht. Unser Problem ist, wir haben nur einen Patienten (statistisch gesehen eine sehr kleine Grundgesamtheit) und damit nicht die Übersicht und eben auch keine vergleichende historische Erfahrung. Über die Bericchterstattung habe ich mich auch geärgert, denn wenn man ehrlich ist, ist die digitale rektale Untersuchung für den Ars.. bringt nicht wirklich viel und der sensitive PSA-Test wird immer schlecht geschrieben. Trotzdem alles gemacht und meine Diagnose war gleich Gleason 9! Auch die Berichte, Sie habe Zeit für Ihre Entscheidung, der Prostatakrebs wächst langsam - bei mir nicht. Mein Urologe meinte Sie hatten keine Zeit. Die Empfehlungen können nur auf die häufigen Krankheitsverläufe passen, nicht auf individuelle Verläufe. Nach 2 AHB's habe ich viele andere Patienten gesehen, es gab doch mal jüngere als mich, welche bei denen auch erst die 2. oder 3. Stanze Treffer lieferte. So nach und nach wurden meine Selbstvorwürfe entkräftet und ich habe meinen Frieden mit meinen Entscheidungen gemacht.
Ich habe vorgestern meinen Hausarzt nochmals gefragt, ob es denn sein kann, dass ein Krebs von einem kleinen Fingernagel großen Befund innerhalb von 6 Monaten auf 40% des Prostatavolumens anwächst. Er meint nein, die Bildgebung stößt einfach an ihre Grenzen, das Krebsgewebe ist oft auch dem Prostatagewebe zu ähnlich. Hast du mal gefragt, ob ggf. ein PET CT gemacht werden könnte?
Gruß Karl

----------


## Andyw204

Karl
Das habe ich noch nicht gefragt.Ich wollte erst mal abwarten was das MRT sagt und dann weiter sehen.Ja das grübeln ist so eine Sache.Die Unwissenheit ist das Problem.Es ist nicht so bei mir wie vor ca. zwei Jahren wo es bei mir los ging.Aber man deckt manchmal nach Grüße Andy

----------


## Andyw204

So mpMRT wurde gemacht.Es war mit dem Chefarzt vorher besprochen wenn was ist .ruft man mich an.Und wenn was ist dann Biopsie.Der Anruf kam gestern von einer Mitarbeiterin der dortigen Urologie.Sie durfte mir zwar nicht den Befund vorlesen,aber der Chefarzt erlaubte ihr  mir zu sagen :Es muß abgeklärt werden und der Gesamtbefund PI-RADS 5!!Sie schickt mir den Befund mit der Post zu .Am 11.5.22 erfolgt die Biopsie .
Krass:2020 PI-RADS 3 /2021 PI-RADS 4 und jetzt 2022 PI-RADS 5!!!!!Ich würde mal sagen ,richtig Pech gehabt bei den ersten zwei Biopsien.Vielleicht zwei Jahre für eine Behandlung verpasst,Jetzt könnte es dicker kommen.Was meint ihr ? Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## urosport

Hi Andy, welche GrÃ¼nde sprachen in den Vorjahren gegen Therapieen. Du hast doch die Entscheidungen aus dem damaligen Kenntnisstand sorgfÃ¤ltig getroffen. Heute neuer Kenntnisstand neue Entscheidungen. Ich versuche das jetzt wie an der BÃ¶rse zu sehen, "damals hÃ¤tte man xy kaufen mÃ¼ssen " Schnee von gestern.
Erst dachte ich,  warum musste sich ausgerechnet der Gleason 9 im Lymphknoten ansiedeln, heute denke ich mir war doch logisch, dass der Aggressivste Krebs sich weiter ausbreitet. Es war wohl Pech und logisch, also habe ich die verhasste ADT gewÃ¤hlt,  Strahlentherapie dazu, obwohl das manche als Ãbertherapie bezeichnet haben. Wir werden aus den Ketten, Erkenntniss - Entscheidung - Abwarten - Ãngste - Wiederentscheiden, nicht heraus kommen. Also lese deine Bericht, hole dir Informationen und Alternativen, wÃ¤ge sie ab und treffe wieder die beste Entscheidung aus jetziger Kenntnis.  Ich wÃ¼nsche dir keine glÃ¼ckliche Hand, sondern ein ruhiges Hirn, Karl

----------


## obelix

Ich habe mich auch etwas durch PI-RADS 5 irritieren lassen und mich für eine OP entschieden. Nach den aktuell gemachten Erfahrungen würde ich mir - im Nachhinein - mehr Zeit lassen.

----------


## Georg_

PIRADS 5 heißt, sehr wahrscheinlich Prostatakrebs. Die Biopsie wird also diesmal erfolgreich sein. Wenn man dann den Gleason-Score weiß, wird man weitere bildgebende Untersuchungen machen. Ob man wirklich früher operiert hätte, muss man sehen. Wenn bei einer Biopsie in 2021 nichts gefunden wurde, kann der Tumor noch nicht sehr weit gewachsen sein.

----------


## Andyw204

Karl, ich gebe dir ja voll Recht das man jetzt nichts anderes machen kann .Befund abwarten und lesen.Biopsie mache ich sowieso und dann sehe ich weiter.Aber manchmal frage ich mich doch ob ich etwas anderes hätte machen können.
LG Andy 

Jens,
Was hättest du denn anders gemacht wenn du dir mehr Zeit gelassen hättest als gleich Op.Bist du im Nachhinein nicht mit deiner Entscheidung zu frieden.Oder zweifelts du im nachhinein dran.
LG Andy 

Georg ,
Ich hoffe du hast Recht, wenn was sein sollte das es nicht schon so weit fortgeschritten ist.Wie kommst du darauf.?Gibt es dort Erfahrungen ?Nur mal so nachgefragt.
LG Andy

----------


## obelix

> Jens, Was hättest du denn anders gemacht wenn du dir mehr Zeit gelassen hättest als gleich Op. Bist du im Nachhinein nicht mit deiner Entscheidung zu frieden. Oder zweifelts du im nachhinein dran.


Im Nachhinein bedauere ich es mich nicht für die ebenfalls zur Wahl stehende LDR-Brachy entschieden zu haben. Ich habe mich als total fitter Mensch auf den OP-Tisch gelegt und jetzt habe ich die Vorlage in der Hose feucht. An die Potenz denke ich im Augenblick noch nicht. Sonst fühle ich mich körperlich zwar gut, aber diese, wenn scheinbar auch leichte Inkontinenz, ist für mich belastend.

Lass dir Zeit für eine Entscheidung.

----------


## Andyw204

Das glaube ich dir, hätte denn diese Therapie die gleiche Chance gebracht.VG Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Georg ,
Ich hoffe du hast Recht, wenn was sein sollte das es nicht schon so weit fortgeschritten ist.Wie kommst du darauf.?Gibt es dort Erfahrungen ?Nur mal so nachgefragt.
LG Andy

----------


## Georg_

Die letzte Biopsie ist noch kein Jahr her. Man hat dabei 12mal in die Prostata gestochen ohne etwas feststellen zu können. Prostatakrebs wächst meist langsam, da kann man erwarten, dass noch nicht viel Tumor gefunden wird. Es gibt Ärzte die häufig in die im MRT verdächtigen Stellen stechen. Dann sind mehr Stanzen befallen, als bei einer gleichverteilten Probenentnahme.

----------


## Andyw204

Georg 
Die haben sogar in der verdächtigen Stelle bei Pi-Rads4 gestochen mit 2 Stanzen, nichts.Die Tage kommt ja der Bericht.Ich hoffe ja das es noch nicht so schlimm ist weil die sich ja auch noch für eine Biopsie fast einen Monat Zeit lassen. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Wie kann mein Foto hier hochladen? LG Andy

----------


## obelix

Andy; gleiches kann dir sogar bei PIRADS 5 passieren. Beim 4er wurde bei mir in der verdächtigen Stelle ebenfalls beim zweiten Versuch nichts mehr gefunden.

----------


## Andyw204

Jens,
Manchmal findet man sofort bei jemanden was und beim anderen erstmal beim dritten oder sogar vierten mal.Einfach sch.!Da kann viel wichtige Zeit vergehen.
VG Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Morgen allerseits!MRT Bericht ist gekommen:
Diagnose:
D40.0G-Neubildung unsicheren oder unbekannten Verhaltens:Prostata 
KlinischeAngabe:
Z.n. zweimaliger kognitiver Prostatabiopsie ohne Malignitätsnachweis,PSA 16ng/ml
Fragestellung:
V.A PCA,PIRTADS?Fusionsbiopsie?
MRT-Becken:T2TSE sag 3mm,T2TSE cor 3mmT2T axial 3mm,DWI und ADC-Mapping axial 3mm.T1 axial 4mm,T1w 
DYN axial 3 mm,T2w axial 5mm
Befund:
Die Größe der Prostata beträgt ca. 50x38x40 mm, daraus ergibt sich ein Volumen von 40 mm und damit eine geringe Prostatavergrößerung.PSA-Dichte von 0,4.
Im T2-Bild ist dieTransitionalzone insgesamt hypointens abgebildet,teilweise mit vereinzelten, Glatt berandeten  T2-hyperintensen Knoten-T2-Score 1.Darüber hinaus findet sich in TZa Mitte Apex links eine ca. 14,8 mm (vorher 10mm)große unscharf
begrenzte T2-Hypointensität T2 Score 4(Serie 401 Bild-Nr12)mit Diffusionsstörung und starkes frühes KN-Enhancement.Die Pathologische Veränderungen infiltrieren die angrenzenden Abschnitte der peripheren Zohne links Apikal.
Im T2-Bild ist die Periphere Zone insgesamt hypointens abgebildet und ohne Auffälligkeiten in der DEI und ADC Mapping -T2 Score 3DWI Score 1.
Samenbläschen bds. unauffällig. Harnblase mäßig gefüllt ohne Wandvetdickung.Soweit miterfassr Kolonrahmen unauffällig.
Keine freie Flüssigkeit.Um Mesorektalraum als auch  im Obturatorraum keine LKS.Parailiakalund entlang der V. mesenterica inferior keine pathologische LKS.
Keine suspekte passte Läsion.Flüssigkeitsansammlung im Hodensack rechts.
Beirteilung:
Ein Herdbefund in der Transitionalezone(TZ Mitte-Apex links)-Pirats V2.1 Gesamtscore 4 mit Information  angrenzender Abschnitte der peripheren Zone.
N.B:
geringe Prostatavergrößerung
Hydrocele rechts.
Was sagt ihr dazu?

----------


## Andyw204

Ich habe mir nochmals den Bericht (MRT)vom letzten Jahr angesehen , da waren es 10mm.
Martin WK und Georg und alle anderen erfahrende sagt mal was dazu.Wie und was bedeutet diese Beurteilung.
VG Andy

----------


## MartinWK

Eine Indexläsion, im Vergleich diesmal wieder festgestellt und jetzt PIRADS 4, ist zunächst einmal ein sicherer Befund. Bei Raster 2mm bis 4mm der Aufnahme ist auch eine Vergrößerung um 5mm wahrscheinlich. Ob das ein PCa ist kann leider nur eine Biopsie zeigen. Der PSA-Wert und die VZ haben gegenüber der Bildgebung nach meiner Ansicht weniger Gewicht; es sind ja auch BPH und leichte Prostatitis festgestellt. Ohnehin zu wenige PSA-Messwerte.
Wenn PCa wird es wohl ein 6 oder kleiner 7a sein.

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Martin WK das lässt Hoffnung zu.VG

----------


## KarlEmagne

PSA-Verlauf und Wachstum des verdächtigen Areals von 10 auf 14,8mm sind in etwa konsistent. Bei mir war eine etwa gleich große Läsion bei, soweit ich mich entsinne einem Pirads 3, ein dicker 7b, 90% Grad 4. Andy, also ab zur Biopsie!

----------


## Andyw204

KarlEmagne
Biopsie ist zum 12.5.22 angesetzt , schneller ging es nicht! Ist das zu spät? VG

----------


## Georg_

Nein, Prostatakrebs wächst langsam. Mach, dir keine Sorgen wegen des Termins.

Wenn Martin mit seiner Prognose Recht hat, "Wenn PCa wird es wohl ein 6 oder kleiner 7a sein.", kannst du noch lange abwarten.

----------


## Andyw204

Georg 
Danke, das lässt hoffen. Werde jetzt erstmal die Biopsie abwarten und dann wird man sehen. VG

----------


## Andyw204

Hallochen alle!
Biopsie wurde von heute auf morgen verschoben. Zu dem Antibiotikum Elobact 500mg.Soll es heute Abend 1 mal nehmen und morgen früh einmal. Reicht das ??Oder bekomme ich das morgen nochmals mit. Habe nur 2 Tabletten bekommen!! Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## MartinWK

Ist die transperineal? Dann brauchst du keine Prophylaxe, außer ein Urin-Antibiogramm hat spezielle Keime ergeben.
Transrektal gibt es keine sicheren Erkenntnisse über Mittel und Dosierung (Fluorchinolone sind nicht mehr zugelassen im Normalfall). Siehe https://www.universimed.com/de/artic...biopsie-110295
Elobact wird wohl gerne genommen - warum, können wir nur raten: https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....uroxim-122307/

----------


## Andyw204

Ich bekomme eine Fusionsbiopsie, aber wie weiß ich nicht!! Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## KarlEmagne

Bei mir gab es Cipro vor der Biopsie. Die zweite Dosis am Tag der Biopsie, also wenige Stunden davor. Danach erinnere ich mich nicht, noch irgendwas genommen zu haben. Außer vielleicht einen guten Schluck Schnaps, um mich ins Bett zu legen.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hatte eine Tablette von URO bekommen. Weiß aber nicht was es für eine war. Musste sie 2 Std. vor der Biopsie einnehmen.

----------


## Andyw204

Wollte mich ja wieder melden.
Gestern Auswertung der Biopsie vom 13.5.2022.
Das war ja nun die dritte jährlich hinter einander.
Mit acht Stanzen. Vier im angezeigten Areal vom Mrt und vier rechts.
Die vier rechts nichts! Die vier linksseitig alles Treffer.
Glaeson-Score 4x5=9!!!
Also in den ersten beiden Biopsien immer daneben gestochen!!
Ich habe gestern gedacht was soll das denn.Krass

----------


## Trekker

Dass ist schon krass, vor allem der relativ hohe Gleason. Wenn man bedenkt, wie oft sie bei Dir schon erfolglos rumgestochert haben. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass noch alles in der Kapsel ist.

Wenn ich meine Entwicklung so vergleiche, dann habe ich wider besseren Wissens lange keine Biopsie gemacht und bei der ersten sofort einige Treffer erzielt. Mein Glück war, dass der Gleason mit 7a noch im Rahmen war. Allerdings waren aufgrund der etwas längeren - nicht mit mir abgesprochenen - AS-Zeit  beide Seitenlappen befallen. Zusätzlich stellte man nach der OP eine R1-Situation fest.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir für die OP mehr Erfolg, als mit den Biopsien.

Viel Glück
Henry

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Henry, so richtig habe ich diese Kröte noch nicht geschluckt!

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wirklich ein überraschend deutlicher Befund, nachdem so lange daneben gestochert wurde. Aber der PSA-Verdopplung zufolge dürfte der Tumor deutlich gewachsen sein. Eine Verdopplungszeit von gut einem Jahr ist eben doch ein guter Indikator, das tatsächlich was faul ist!

Was sagt denn die Biopsie zur Größe des Tumors?

Also dann raus damit! Alles Gute!
Karl

----------


## MartinWK

Positiv wäre, wenn nur eine Seite befallen ist. Aber bei nur 4 Stanzen auf der anderen Seite - insgesamt 8 - warum so wenig?
Wie hoch ist denn der Gleason-5-Anteil (in mm über alle Stanzen)? Hat das die gleiche Pathologie befundet wie die beiden früheren Biopsien?

Eventuell wäre ein Zweitbefundung sinnvoll. Denn der Befund ist relevant für die Therapiepfade.
Bei Gleason 9 sagen die Partin-Tabellen: in 30% der Fälle Ausdehnung über die Prostata hinaus, 22% bereits Lymphknoten befallen.
Han-Tabellen sagen: Rezidiv  binnen 5 Jahren bei 23%.
Die Salvage-Bestrahlung ist damit ziemlich sicher.

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Martin WK, Gruß 
Ich habe den Befund zu Hause.Kann morgen noch mal Bescheid sagen und die vier Stanzen genau beschreiben.Der Chefarzt der Klinik wollte unbedingt die Stelle die in zwei aufeinander folgenden mpMRT,s zu sehen war treffen.Nach zwei schon vorhanden Biopsien mit 27 Stanzen ohne Befunde.Rechts waren die vier Stanzen sauber.Er geht davon aus das der Tumor noch in der Kapsel drinne ist. Mußte gleich am Freitag szintigraphie des Skeletts machen.Was da raus kommt ist entscheidend für die Therapie die dann eingeleitet wird. Sind keine Metastasen vorhanden: Op oder Bestrahlung möglich.Gut so? Oder nicht???Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## KarlEmagne

Andy,

ob da noch eine Zweitbefundung nötig ist, hängt von deiner Behandlungspräferenz ab, sollte es doch nur ein Gleason 7 sein. Falls du dann nur eine Bestrahlung und keine OP willst, könnte sich durch ein Zweitgutachten etwas am Behandlungsplan ändern. Für ein Downgrading von 9 auf 6 müssten Weihnachten und Ostern auf den gleichen Tag fallen... 

Wenn du aber sowieso eine OP bevorzugst, was bei einem Gleason 9, der hoffentlich noch nicht die Kapsel durchbrochen hat, wohl Standard wäre, kriegst do ohnehin anschließend einen genaueren Befund aus der Pathologie.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Andyw204

Karl, der Chefarzt möchte unbedingt die OP um zu wissen wie es wirklich ist. Aber nur wenn es keine Knochenmetastasen vorhanden sind, warum weiß ich nicht!

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke der Chefarzt ist Urologe und kann die OP durchführen. Das ist ihm natürlich lieber als eine Bestrahlung. Du hast einen Gleason 9, bei der OP wird wohl kaum ein Gleason 8 herauskommen. Von daher wird sich das Wissen durch die OP nicht erheblich bessern.

Wenn du Knochenmetastasen hast, gehen die Ärzte davon aus, dass der Tumor schon so stark gestreut hat, dass eine OP keinen Vorteil bringt. Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig, man hat inzwischen festgestellt, dass es doch etwas bringt, wenn nur wenige Knochenmetastasen vorhanden sind. Viele Kliniken operieren daher bei Patientenwunsch auch, wenn Knochenmetastasen da sind.

----------


## Andyw204

Georg danke, werde morgen den Biopsiebericht einsetzen.!

----------


## KarlEmagne

Andy, bei deinem PSA, der erst seit kurzem an die 10 heranreicht, glaube ich kaum, dass im Szinti Knochenmetastasen zu sehen sein werden.

----------


## Andyw204

Karl ,ich war schon bei 18

----------


## MartinWK

> Ich denke der Chefarzt ist Urologe und kann die OP durchführen. Das ist ihm natürlich lieber als eine Bestrahlung. Du hast einen Gleason 9, bei der OP wird wohl kaum ein Gleason 8 herauskommen. Von daher wird sich das Wissen durch die OP nicht erheblich bessern.


Eine bessere Diagnose zu haben ist kein guter Grund für eine schwere Op mit deutlichen Folgen für Potenz und Inkontinenz. Zumal wenn absehbar ist dass keine therapeutische Konsequenz folgen wird, da ohnehin das ganze Programm folgt, welches zunächst bei ADT endet. Oder glaubt auch der Chefarzt nicht an den Biopsiebefund?
Um eine Metastasierung besser auszuschließen sollte bei Hochrisiko-PCA ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden; das Szintigramm ist schnell und billig, aber als alleinige Maßnahme outdated. Ein Durchbruch der "Kapsel" würde die RPE versagen lassen, auch da kann die Lokalisation durch das PET/CT verbessert werden. Zusätzlich gewinnt man ein Vergleichsbild für die bei Gleason 9 zu erwartenden Folgebehandlungen; auch falsch-positive Befunde in der Zukunft werden dann weniger. 



> Wenn du Knochenmetastasen hast, gehen die Ärzte davon aus, dass der Tumor schon so stark gestreut hat, dass eine OP keinen Vorteil bringt. Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig, man hat inzwischen festgestellt, dass es doch etwas bringt, wenn nur wenige Knochenmetastasen vorhanden sind. Viele Kliniken operieren daher bei Patientenwunsch auch, wenn Knochenmetastasen da sind.


Georg, vielleicht kannst du dazu einmal auf die Belege verweisen. Tumormassenreduktion klingt gut, hat aber ihren Preis.

----------


## Andyw204

Martin WK, ich glaube ich mus den Befund hier reinstellen. Wie macht man Fotos hier rein???

----------


## Optimist1954

Bei „wichtige links zum Thema PK“ findest Du bei

https://prostatakrebs-bps.de/forum/h...te-fragen-faq/

unter Pkt. 10 eine Anleitung zum Einstellen von Bildern. 


  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

ich bezog mich auf diese Studien:
https://www.esmo.org/newsroom/press-...therapy-parker
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31511970/

Georg

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Franz
Martin WK und Georg 
Mein Fall wurde schon im Klinikum im Tumorboard besprochen. Czintigraphie, keine Metas :Op oder Bestrahlung mit begleitender Hormontherpie.Sollte ich die Op vorziehen und es ist nicht alles entfernt (Auswertung),dann Bestrahlung mit Begleitung einer Hormonellen Therapie.So glaube ich war es.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, STAMPEDE prüft, ob Strahlentherapie zusätzlich zu ADT (und eventuell Chemo) einen Vorteil bringt nach Erstdiagnose eines bereits metastasierten PCa. Die Studie ist randomisiert und hat viele Teilnehmer. Insgesamt zeigt sie keinen Vorteil beim Gesamtüberleben. Für die Subgruppe von "geringer" Metastasenlast (in etwa <=4) wird ein Überlebensvorteil von 3,6 Monaten (49,1 gegenüber 45,6 Monate) gefunden, aus dem für diese Subgruppe ein Vorteil propagiert wird: Table 2 hier https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...486-3/fulltext
Die Nebenwirkungen werden als relativ gering beschrieben, so dass es verlockend sein kann, sich damit einige Monate Überleben zu erkaufen.
Über die Op sagt STAMPEDE nichts aus.
Die Konkurrenz der Chirurgen ist aber nicht untätig, und ein Ausfluß davon ist die restrospektive kleine Betrachtung über 3 Jahre (Link #2). Bei deutlich höherer Komplikationsrate soll das Gesamtüberleben in einer Gruppe von Patienten mit <=4 ähnlich höher sein.
In beiden Studien damals nicht berücksichtigt sind die Auswirkungen des PSMA PET/CT, welches (a) viele Metastasen gut lokalisieren kann (und damit eine lokale Bekämpfung ermöglicht) und (b) eine Ligandentherapie als Letztlinie (oder auch früher) ermöglicht.

----------


## Andyw204

8xBiopsie 29 Kubik mm
a1 20mm/ 2mmGleason Patter 4 10%Stanze
a2 17mm/0
a3 21mm/5mm Gleason Pattern 4+4mm 23%Stanze
a4 17mm/0
a5 20 mm /6mmGleason4+2mm Gleason Pattern5 40%Stanze
a6 14mm/1mm Gleason Pattern 5+5mn 7%Stanze
a7 15mm/0
a8 13mm/0

Anteile des Tumors:
Rechts 0
Links 16mm Gesamtlänge-15%bezogen auf dasGesamtgewebe links
Qualitativ zweithäufigstes Muster Gleason 5 12%
schlechteste Differenzierung Gleason 5 12%
Gleason Score 4+5=9
Prognotistische Grundierungsgruppe 5
Kribriforme Drüsen nein
Tumormessung :alsmmultiple Foci als Tumor gemessen 
Lymphgefäßinvasion:nein
Perineuralscheideninfiltrion:nein
Diagnose 
Anteile eines Adenokarzinoms der Prostata Gleason 9
Linker Prostatalappens
 Gradierungsgruppe 5
Relativer Karzinomanteil 12%

An den vorliegenden Stanzbopzien entspricht die maximale Ausbreitung des historischen Tumorbefundes mindestens die Kategorie T2.Dennoch wird in der  Stanzbiopsie gesicherte Tumorbefund gemäß TNM Klassifikation als T1c Kategoriesiert

----------


## MartinWK

Bei den Werten wird eine Zweitbefundung aller besten Falls 4+4 oder 4+3 ergeben, immer noch Hochrisiko. Die früheren kognitiven Fusionsbiopsien waren offenbar zu ungenau oder mangelhaft ausgeführt. Keine Lymphgefäßinvasion und keine Perineuralscheideninfiltration sind gute Anzeichen.

Anmerkung: S1-Leitlinie Pathologie "_Ein Tumor, der durch Nadelbiopsie in einem oder beiden Lappen gefunden wird, aber weder tastbar noch in bildgebenden Verfahren sichtbar ist, wird als T1c klassifiziert._"
PIRADS 4 im MRT sollte doch genügen für ein cT2a statt cT1c, Scheint jeder auszulegen wie er will.

----------


## Andyw204

Martin WK 
was heißt das für mich , noch reparabel:Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## KarlEmagne

Andy,

der Tumor ist noch recht klein und mit der OP kommt er vielleicht im Guten raus. Auch das Fehlen eines kribiformen Anteils ist positiv.

Ob es noch "reparabel" ist, wird sich zeigen. Auf lange Sicht sind wir alle tot. Aber in deinem Fall macht die OP Sinn.

Karl

----------


## Andyw204

Karl, dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!!

----------


## MartinWK

> was heißt das für mich , noch reparabel:Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Damit ist wohl "Heilung" gemeint. Der Patient denkt dabei an "Krebs weg" und vielleicht auch "Zustand wie zuvor". Ärzte definieren das bei Krebs als 5 Jahre ohne Rezidiv, bei eventuellen körperlichen Einschränkungen durch die Therapie.

----------


## MartinWK

> der Tumor ist noch recht klein und mit der OP kommt er vielleicht im Guten raus.


Bei den wenigen Stanzen würde ich das nicht unterschreiben. Ein PSMA PET/CT oder PET/MRI könnte das unterstützen. Die Op wäre dann vielleicht nicht 1. Wahl. Ein kleiner, einseitiger Tumor kann auch bestrahlt werden, ggfs. mit after loading Brachy; für den Patienten weniger Aufwand und weniger Nebenwirkungen.



> Auch das Fehlen eines kribiformen Anteils ist positiv.


Ja, allgemein schon, bei 4+5 vielleicht nicht das Entscheidende. Es kann auch an der hohen Genauigkeit und Wiederholbarkeit des Erkennens kribiformer Muster liegen, dass sie statistisch mit höherem Risiko verbunden sind; vgl. Bonkhoff https://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapa...7485?id=327024
Zur Genauigkeit des Gleason schreibt er dort: "_Inter-individuell 36-70% exakt, 69-94% (+/- 1 Score)_".


> Aber in deinem Fall macht die OP Sinn.


Nach weiterer Absicherung des Befundes würde ich eine Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens durch die Op erwarten.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Martin, in den vorangegangenen Biopsien mit vielen Stanzen wurde nichts gefunden. Das, in Verbindung mit dem jetzt einseitigen Befund und den eher kurzen Tumorstrecken in den Stanzen halte ich für Indizien eines eher kleinen Tumors.

Oder welchem Trugschluss unterliege ich hier?

----------


## MartinWK

Karl, aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit einer kognitiven Fusionsbiopsie halte ich diese für unterlegen einer Templatebiopsie. Wenn dann nach 2 Versuchen Letztere gemacht wird mit nur 2x4 Stanzen erhöht das nicht das Vertrauen. Es läßt sich auch schlechter sagen, ob das multifokal ist oder ein "Klumpen".
Was bringt das, wenn die lokale Ausdehnung genauer bekannt ist? Du schreibst, dass ein kleines PCa am Besten durch eine Op geheilt wird. Dafür kenne ich keine Evidenz. In der Regel wird nach Grad und Staging stratifiziert, PSA spielt eine geringe Rolle (wenn es denn überhaupt mit der Größe und Singularität des PCa zusammenhängt).  Entscheidend ist, ob extraprostatische Ausdehnung, Lymphknoten befallen oder Metas. Danach kann die dünne Evidenz für Op oder RT+ADT oder für was auch immer für eine Therapieentscheidung herangezogen werden. Daher ist in für Andy ein PSMA PET/CT oder PET/MRT angebracht, das sagt auch die Leitlinie in 5.25 (seit 2021):
"_Das PSMA-PET hat eine höhere Genauigkeit (accuracy) für den Nachweis von Prostatakarzinom-Metastasen als die Kombination aus Computertomographie und Knochenszintigraphie._"
"_Das PSMA-PET/CT kann beim High-Risk Prostatakarzinom (Gleason-Score 8-10 oder T-Kategorie cT3/cT4 oder PSA≥20ng/ml) zur Ausbreitungsdiagnostik eingesetzt werden._"

----------


## KarlEmagne

Martin, viele hier im Forum lassen sich beraten, um dann doch dem Rat des Professors zu folgen, der ihnen eine OP empfiehlt. Beim Überleben mag das einen Vorteil bieten, der m.E. mindestens in guten Teilen durch Verluste der Lebensqualität ausgeglichen wird.

Kaum nachvollziehen kann ich das, wenn aufgrund der Biopsie eine extraprostatische Ausdehnung so gut wie sicher ist. Noch weniger, sofern eine PET-CT den Verdacht bestätigt.

Bei Andy scheint es hingegen gut möglich, dass der Tumor noch in der Prostata ist und die OP einen Erfolg bringen kann. Eine PET-CT kann nicht schaden, beeinflußt aber, wie wir in anderen Fällen gesehen haben, oftmals nicht die Therapieentscheidung. Und absolute Sicherheit, dass nichts gestreut hat, gibt es sowieso nicht.

Gruß Karl

----------


## MartinWK

So sehe ich das auch. Und leider ist die Streuung häufig unabhängig von der Behandlung des Primärtumors, weil schon vorher passiert und/oder weil die (noch wenig erforschten) Faktoren, die die Einnistung einer Krebszelle an anderer Stelle begünstigen, vorhanden sind oder später (altersbedingt?) auftauchen.

Ich selbst bin bei low/medium risk Ende 2016 wenigstens in einem Punkt dem Rat des Klinikarztes gefolgt und habe *kein* PSMA PET/CT machen lassen - das Risiko einer sichtbaren Metastase sei zu gering, und man bekäme häufig falsch-positive Befunde. Beides hat sich im nachhinein als unzutreffend insoweit erwiesen, als ein 18 Monate später gemachtes PET/CT weder falsch-positive Stellen anzeigte noch ein Rezidiv oder Residuum; und die damals genannte Prozentzahl basierte ausschließlich auf Metastasen, die maximal mit Szintigramm erkannt wurden: PSMA PET/CT war bisher nicht üblich gewesen. Geschadet hat es aber nicht, dem Rat zu folgen. Heute würde ich aber anders handeln.

----------


## Andyw204

So, wollte ja berichten.
Im Szintigramm keine Metas zu sehen. Wollten sich melden was. Habe bis heute gewartet.Ich also angerufen.Noch kein Befund da.Soll mal in der Radiologie anrufen.Die Dame sagte , Dienstag schon hingeschickt.Sie schickt es nochmals mit Fax gleich los. Eine Sunde gewartet. Ich wieder in der Urologie angerufen, Chefarzt hat rauf gesehen :alles gut. Auf Nachfrage meinerseits wegen Op sagte die Schwester , Zeitnah sind wir doch voll ausgebucht. Sie schreibt sich das auf sie melden sich.Wie lange hat man denn Zeit damit?Krass

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Andy,

nach der Diagnose hast du etwa sechs bis zwölf Monate Zeit bis zu OP. Studien konnten dabei keinen Unterschied zu einer sofortigen OP feststellen.

Georg

----------


## buschreiter

Ob das bei genau dieser Diagnose wirklich passt? Gleason 9 mit der Möglichkeit, dass noch nichts gestreut hat? Ist schon sehr speziell, und außerdem muss man für diese Wartezeit auch erstmal die Nerven haben. Bei 4-6 Wochen hätte ich PERSÖNLICH noch gesagt, dass das ok ist. Aber auch nicht direkt nach der ersten Diagnose.
VG
Achim

----------


## Andyw204

Danke für eure Meinungen. Hatte heute Nachmittag noch einen Anruf.3.8.22 Vorgespräch/OP 8.8.22!Was sagt ihr dazu?Chefarzt kann nicht früher hat Urlaub.Damit sollte ich zu Frieden sein oder?? Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Michi1

Hat bei mir auch so lange gedauert, bis ich unters Messer kam.
Jetzt in der Zeit mit Corona muss man Glück haben, dass man einen Termin bekommt. Ein Termin in der Urologie, für eine kleine OP, nicht an der Prostata, wurde bei mir schon 2 mal verschoben. Angeblich soll sie in 4 Wochen sein. Habe aber schon wieder Angst bei den steigenden Inzidenzen das der diesmal eingehalten wird.

----------


## Andyw204

Michi, du hast bestimmt Recht.Hatte daran nicht gedacht

----------


## obelix

OP-Termin 08.08.2022 ist doch überschaubar.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Aber den PCR-Test muss Andy bestehen. Oder gibt es den nicht mehr?

Michi, ich war heute mit 9 Ticket in der Bahn und die Schaffnerin versicherte, Covid werde verschwinden, wenn nur alle durchwegs Masken aufsetzten. In den vollen Zügen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  Die gröhlenden Jugendlichen konnten das natürlich nicht, weil sie ihr Bier trinken mussten.

----------


## buschreiter

> Aber den PCR-Test muss Andy bestehen. Oder gibt es den nicht mehr?
> 
> Michi, ich war heute mit 9 Ticket in der Bahn und die Schaffnerin versicherte, Covid werde verschwinden, wenn nur alle durchwegs Masken aufsetzten. In den vollen Zügen  Die gröhlenden Jugendlichen konnten das natürlich nicht, weil sie ihr Bier trinken mussten.


ich war gestern beim Lindenberg-Konzertwas soll ich sagen. Zurück zum Topic: Wäre Gronau denn eine Alternative? Oder eine Klinik mit ähnlichen Fallzahlen und Erfahrung?

----------


## Michi1

Die steigenden Inzidenzen stören mich auch nicht, wenn sie so kräftig wie momentan, steigen. Das schlimmere ist die Hospitalisierungsrate, die auch überall steigt.

----------


## Andyw204

So viel schneller wird es wo anders auch nicht werden.Ich finde bloß das immer soviel Zeit verschwendet wird. Erst 27 mal daneben gestochen und das geht auch schon wieder seid März . Einfach nur krass!!!

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ja, Andy, da hast du Recht. Es ist bei dir wertvolle Zeit verloren gegangen. Aber direkt nach einer Biopsie wartet man sowieso lieber 4 - 6 Wochen mit der OP, also der Termin im August ginge in Ordnung.

Michi, wenn die Inzidenzen den Sommer durch hoch bleiben, gibt es hoffentlich einen weniger rasanten Anstieg im Winter. Denn dann kommt es auf Krankenhauskapazitäten an.

Nur bitte keinen positiven PCR-Test, aufgrund dessen man wichtige Operationen verpasst.

----------


## Andyw204

Karl,man kann ja nichts dagegen tun.Das ist ja das schlimmste dabei. Und Corona hat sein übriges getan .Da muß ich durch und hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät.Bis jetzt ist es nicht gut verlaufen.Gott sei Dank wurde nichts bei der Metas suche im Skelett noch nichts gefunden.Wer weiß was noch kommt ! Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Was ist bloß in diesem Land los? Heute einen Anruf bekommen vom Krankenhaus!Termin vom 8.8.22 zu 18.8.22 verschoben. Zwei Ärzte sind vorübergehend ausgefallen. Ich sage mal so: wer keine Nerven und Angst hat dreht durch.Müßte ich nicht vorher lieber noch einmal en Skelettszintigraphie machen? Ist ja schon wieder 2 Monate her. Was sagt ihr dazu? Grüße Andy

----------


## Georg_

Prostatakrebs wächst langsam. Die Verschiebung macht wirklich nichts aus. Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben: "nach der Diagnose hast du etwa sechs bis zwölf Monate Zeit bis zur OP.  Studien konnten dabei keinen Unterschied zu einer sofortigen OP  feststellen." Aber das hast du mir nicht geglaubt.

----------


## Andyw204

Georg, Danke

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Was ist bloß in diesem Land los? Heute einen Anruf bekommen vom Krankenhaus!Termin vom 8.8.22 zu 18.8.22 verschoben. Zwei Ärzte sind vorübergehend ausgefallen. Ich sage mal so: wer keine Nerven und Angst hat dreht durch.Müßte ich nicht vorher lieber noch einmal en Skelettszintigraphie machen? Ist ja schon wieder 2 Monate her. Was sagt ihr dazu? Grüße Andy


Gefuehlt ist ein Zehntel der Republik auf Quarantaene. Wobei selbst der Regierungszentrale Zweifel an der Nachhaltigkeit ihrer Planungen fuer den Winter kommen. Man sorge sich um ein Notstromaggregat, Solar-Panele auf dem Balkon mit einer Lastwagenbatterie fuer Licht in Winternachten und einen Camping-Gaskocher mit reichlich Gasflaschen. Vielleicht lenkt dich das vom verschobenen OP-Termin ab  :Blinzeln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss Karl

----------


## Andyw204

Karl,
ich kann mich ablenken, war wieder ein paar Tage mit vampervan unterwegs!

----------


## Andyw204

Hallochen alle, hoffentlich hattet Oder habt ihr einen schönen Urlaub. Meine Pechsträhne geht Meter weiter. Mußte heute ja zum Vorgespräch für die Op zu Donnerstag.Alle Untersuchungen liefen gut. Danach im Abschlussgespräch mußte ich den Arzt sagen das ich vor ca. 14 Tagen ich ein Zeckenbiss hatte und an dieser Stelle eine große Errötete Stelle seid Sammstg sich gebildet hat.Darauf Beratung bei den Ärzten. Op verschoben. Ab zum Hausarzt. 3 Wochen Antibiotika.Donnerstag bekomme ich einen Anruf von der Klinik nachdem das Blut auf mögliche Bakterien untersucht wurde wie es weiter geht.So viel Zeit geht vorbei . Ob sich die Op noch lohnt hinter frage ich jetzt doch langsam. Was meint ihr dazu

----------


## Barnold

Das ist dann vermutlich eine Borreliose. Die sollte tatsächlich zuerst behandelt werden. Unbehandelt kann sie unangenehme Spätfolgen nach sich ziehen. Die drei Wochen Antibiotikabehandlung kann dein Prostatakrebs problemlos warten. Kopf hoch.
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Arnold!
Ich frage mich bloß ob es noch die richtige Therapie ist . So wie sich alles hingezogen hat. Ich war mir schon mal sicherer.
So richtig weiß ich nicht weiter!!

----------


## Andyw204

Wollte wieder berichten. Op Termin 7.9.Sagt mal ist das überhaupt richtig nicht vorher nochmals eine Knochen â€‹Czintigraphie zumachen . Dass war am 13.6, also fast ein Viertel Jahr her.

----------


## Hartmut S

Nein, ist nicht erforderlich.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Selbst wenn eine Knochenmetastase mit einer Knochenszinitgraphie entdeckt würde, soll das an der vorgesehenen Therapie nichts ändern.

----------


## barlaus37

Text gelöscht, bezog sich auf niedrigeren Gleason Score; hab ich erst hinterher gesehen. Sorry. Ich glaube aber auch, dass es nicht nötig ist.. Gruß Barlaus

----------


## Andyw204

Danke euch drei, also bleibt meine Entscheidung so. Drückt die Daumen!!

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo alle!
im Klinikum angekommen. Op morgen, drückt die Daumen!Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Hartmut S

das wird schon . . . . . :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Andy,

gerne denken wir an dich und drücken dabei auch die Daumen.

Mit den besten Wünschen
Victor und Silvia

----------


## barlaus37

Ich drücke auch alle Daumen :-)    Operationen sind heutzutage ja so dermaßen geplant und standardisiert usw..... da weiß schon jeder was er macht....

----------


## Trekker

Gutes Gelingen wünscht

Henry

----------


## Andyw204

Euch allen herzlichen Dank und für euch nur das beste!! Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Wollte weiter berichten
6.9 rein ins Klinikum 
7.9 offene OP  ca. 4 Stündige OP wegen Netz in der Leiste
24 Stunden ITS, Schmerzbehandlung super 
Gleason 5+4=9 geblieben,Pca knapp durch die Kapsel 
PT2c N0(0/1),L0,V0 G-R0
PSA Verlauf 
6.9;19 ng/ml
15.9:2,4 ng/ml
aus linker Leiste Abfluss von Lyhmpfflüssigkeit bei Einstichstelle Bauchkatheter : langsam abnehmend. Wunde fast zu außer zwei Stellen 2-3 Zentimeter Narbe gut:schon besser geworden 
OP gut überstanden
AHB und Schwerbeschädigunggrad (Klinikum) beantragt. Essen eine 2.Station und Ärzte eine 1 super.
Vollkommen Kontinent !!! Keine Vorlagen oder anderes notwendig.Dichtichkeitstprüfung super!
20.9 Endlassung!
Morgen zum HA,dort Wundbehandlung
Nächste Woche Urologe 
Mir geht es Körperlich und seelisch gut 
ich grüße euch alle Andy

----------


## W.Rellok

> Mir geht es Körperlich und seelisch gut 
> ich grüße euch alle Andy


Ich freue mich!

Winfried

----------


## Hartmut S

Essen nur gut, nicht sehr gut?
Bestimmt weil du nur den deutschen Kaviar, und nicht den echten bekommen hast,
und weil der Seelachs nur aus einer Aquakultur serviert wurde.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Schön, dass es dir gut geht!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Andyw204

Danke Winfried und Hartmut S!Danke
Hartmut ich weiß schon wie du das meinst!Ich gehöre natürlich nicht zu den Kaviar Esser!
Aber die zusammen Stellung war manchmal schon fraglich. Weizenbrot und viel Jogurt, Kuchen der Klasse aus dem Supermarkt 
für frisch operierte nach ca3 Tage fördert  nicht gerade den Stuhlgang.Viele hatten Probleme.Und der Hauptkoch muß wohl mal Corona gehabt haben . Ich glaube der konnte manchmal Pfeffer und Salz unterscheiden. Es ging aber noch!Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Michi1

Ich war früher auch so, das ich mich übers Essen beschwert habe. Jeden kann es beste Koch nicht recht machen. Ich bin jetzt den 2. Tag aus der REHA zurück und muss sagen, ich habe fast alles gegessen. Wenn es mir nicht gepasst hat bin ich gegenüber in die Gaststätte gegangen und hab mir unter anderen eine Schweinshaxe mit Kartoffelknödel schmecken lassen. Auf jeden Fall konnte ich mein Gewicht halten, was ich sehr wichtig finde.

----------


## lutzi007

Super gelaufen bei Dir, Andy! Jetzt kannst Du Dich erst mal richtig gut erholen. Mit Reha und so.
Das Essen in Krankenhäusern ist halt verbesserungswürdig, aber man kann davon überleben  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich hatte nach der OP nur Schonkost bekommen (bäh!) und meine Verdauung/Stuhlgang funktionierte 3 Tage lang gar nicht mehr. Aber die hatten dann doch geschafft, das mit Medikamenten wieder in Gang zu bringen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Andy, du hast es richtig erkannt und verstanden.
Es gehört zu meiner Aufmunterungstaktik.

Kuchen der Klasse aus dem Supermarkt ist schon ok. Den essen wir auch gerne mal.
In einer Genesungsphase vielleicht nicht so optimal.
Ich bereite den Kuchen auch gerne mal selbst zu.
Insbesondere Rumkugeln mit viel Rum, damit meine Gäste nicht zu lange bleiben.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich war mit dem Essen im Krankenhaus (Helios Klinik) immer sehr zufrieden.
Konnte mir Pizza, Cheeseburger oder Pommes bestellen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Trekker

> OP gut überstanden
> AHB und Schwerbeschädigunggrad (Klinikum) beantragt. Essen eine 2.Station und Ärzte eine 1 super.
> Vollkommen Kontinent !!! Keine Vorlagen oder anderes notwendig.Dichtichkeitstprüfung super!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Das sind schon mal günstige Voraussetzungen für eine weiterhin guten Verlauf, den ich Dir gerne wünsche.
Gruß
Henry

----------


## barlaus37

Auch von mir  Glückwünsche und alles Gute !!! Und einen Termin beim Italiener ausmachen   :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Andyw204

Danke euch alle. Hatte vergessen, das die Narbe mit Klammern an zwei Stellen noch gehalten hat. So schlimm ist es noch wird schon. Bauchspeck wohl zu dick haha Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Leider hat sich an zwei Stellen die Wunde geöffnet. Ich finde auch nicht wenig. Professioneller Dienst kommt heute .Oberste Hautschicht. Man nennt so etwas wohl Wundheilungsstörung.Sieht aber alles gut aus. Soll 4-6 Wochen dauern. Machen die bei der AHB auch Wundversorgung???Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Grüße euch alle!Hätte mal doch ne Frage nach den letzten Tagen wo ich mich weiter erholen konnte!
Vieleicht könntet ihr das mal richtig erklären was das alles Bedeutet!?
PT2c N0(0/1),L0,V0 G-R0
PSA Verlauf 
6.9;19 ng/ml
15.9:2,4 ng/ml
Bin weiter kontinent!und was ist bei diesen Ergebnissen der Op beim PSA zu erwarten? Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## MartinWK

"G-R0" sagt mir nichts, sonst ist alles klar. pT2c bedeutet beide Seiten befallen und hat bei Gleason 5+4 keine weitere Bedeutung.
Es wurde ein Lymphknoten entnommen, der negativ war. Vermutlich wurden nicht mehr entnommen, weil bei 5+4 mit bereits erfolgter Streuung zu rechnen ist, so dass der Lymphknotenstatus keine Auswirkungen auf die weitere Therapie haben wird. L0, V0: keine Lymph- und Veneninvasion im Präparat.
Wie ist denn die weitere Therapie vorgesehen? Hormontherapie und baldige Bestrahlung wären bei Hochrisiko zu erwarten.

----------


## Andyw204

Martin WK 
Danke!Wird noch besprochen.Das G war falsch!
Sage mal. Was soll denn bestrahlt werden bei pT2c N0,V0,L0 und R0?Wo doch alles komplett rausgenommen wurde und R0 vorliegt.Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## KarlEmagne

Da wird die Prostataloge bestrahlt und eventuell Lymphbahnen. In der Hoffnung, alles zu treffen, was noch da ist, wenn noch was da ist. Bei deinen guten Befunden kannst du Glück und ein paar Jahre Ruhe haben. Ich würde mit einer Bestrahlung, wenn sie dir angeraten wird, wenigstens ein halbes Jahr warten.

----------


## MartinWK

R0? Du schreibst: "PCa knapp durch Kapsel". Und N0 (0/1) ist keine belastbare Diagnose.
Die Leitlinie sagt (6.62):
Die Indikation zur Adjuvanten Strahlentherapie beschränkt sich auf folgende Risikogruppen:
Empfehlungsgrad B -  a. Patienten mit einem lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom (pN0) mit hohem Risiko und den nachfolgenden Faktoren sollte eine adjuvante Strahlentherapie unter Aufklärung über Nutzen und Risiken als Option angeboten werden:
 pT3/pT4+R1 (positiver Schnittrand) + Gleason Score 8-10 (ISUP 4-5).
 Empfehlungsgrad 0 - b. Patienten mit einem lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom (pN0) mit erhöhtem Risiko und den nachfolgenden Faktoren kann eine adjuvante Strahlentherapie unter Aufklärung über Nutzen und Risiken als Option angeboten werden: pT3/pT4+R0 (negativer Schnittrand) + Gleason Score 8-10 (ISUP 4-5).
 Empfehlungsgrad 0 - c. Patienten mit einem lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom (pN0) und den nachfolgenden Faktoren kann eine adjuvante Strahlentherapie unter Aufklärung über Nutzen und Risiken als Option angeboten werden: R1 (multifokal-positiver Schnittrand) + Gleason Score 8-10 + pT2.
 Empfehlungsgrad A - d. Bei jeder der drei Gruppen (a-c) soll bei der Aufklärung über die adjuvante Strahlentherapie die alternative Option der perkutanen Strahlentherapie bei PSA-Anstieg aus dem definierten Nullbereich genannt werden (siehe Kapitel 7.2 zur Behandlung des PSA-Rezidivs).
Wärest du dort einzuordnen? Wobei zu sagen ist, dass die adjuvante RT gegenüber der Salvage bei PSA-Rezidiv keinen Überlebensvorteil hat bzw. die Studien zu wenig/zu schlecht sind; siehe die Diskussion in der Leitlinie.

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Karl und Martin WK ,und alle anderen 
war nun zu meiner neuen Urologin(ca 90 km).
Die Frau Dr. arbeitete noch letztes Jahr auf der Station in der Klinik wo ich operiert wurde.
Sehr gutes Gespräch und konnte alle Fragen stellen.Sie holt sich jetzt alles zusammen was meinerseits und der Krankheit 
betrifft. Habe ihr alles erzählt +Endlassungsbrief gegeben.Es wird in 4 -6 Wochen der PSA Wert ermittelt, der sollte dann im nicht messbaren Bereich liegen. Die 2.4 vorher 19 nach 9 Tagen und das Ergebnis bei der Op weisen daraufhin. Öfter messen bringt nur Unruhe.Sollte dem so sein das der unten ist der PSA Wert  wird nach einem viertel Jahr wieder der PSA Wert gemessen. Als ich dann fragte ob man nicht schon an einer vorbeugender Bestrahlung denken sollte erklärte Sie mir das es nach neuesten Studien fast kein Vorteil geben würde gegen über einer salvage Bestrahlung bei möglichen Anstieges des PSA Wertes !Die dann schon bei 0.1 beginnen würde.Die natürlich auch Nebenwirkungen in unterschiedliche Ausmaß haben kann..War damit einverstanden. Messungen werden sowieso bei der AHB gemacht.Habe jetzt ein Netzwerk von Ärzte die sich kennen und zusammen gearbeitet haben.Chefarzt der die Op gemacht hat, Oberärzte auf Station und jetzt Urologin  die eng verzweigt mit denen ist.Ich fühle mich damit gut aufgehoben. Im nächsten Jahr 4 maliges vorstellen beim Operateur.Besser geht es hier nicht im Ländlichen Bereich! Was sagt ihr dazu? Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## MartinWK

Das entspricht der aktuellen Leitlinie, wobei ich deinen Befund nicht so im Detail kenne wie die Ärztin.
Dass bei Gleason 5+4 die Salvagebestrahlung, egal bei welchem PSA_Wert begonnen, einen merklichen Überlebensvorteil gegenüber nur Hormontherapie hat, bezweifle ich allerdings. Wir hatten hier verschiedentlich darüber diskutiert, aber nicht bei einer solchen Diagnose. Die meisten Studien zur Salvage (und dem optimalen Zeitpunkt) haben rezidivfreie Zeit als Endpunkt. *Auf jeden Fall sollte vor der Salvage ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden*, da es (a) den Bestrahlungsplan verbessern kann (in 20-40% der Fälle) und (b) Fernmetastasen entdeckt, die dann über kurz oder lang ohnehin systemisch mit ADT, Chemo oder/und Ligandentherapie behandelt werden, so dass die Salvage RT das Gesamtüberleben nicht sehr beeinflussen kann. Das PSMA PET/CT ist bei PSA 0,1 wenig aussagekräftig, so dass diese nützliche Diagnostik mit den Studien kollidiert, die eine frühe Salvage befürworten; nur dass diese Studien eben nur die rezidivfreie Zeit beobachten, nicht das Gesamtüberleben.
Darüber kannst du dir Gedanken machen, wenn es soweit ist.

----------


## Andyw204

Martin WK
Habe heute angerufen um mi mal den genauen Befund zu schicken zu lassen. Den setzt ich dann genau du wie es da steht Hit rein. Dann kannst du Dir ein Besseres Bild machen und mir das bitte nochmals genau erklären. Wann würdest du denn wenn nötig bestrahlen Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Martin WK und alle anderen , heute im Briefkasten 
Mikroskopie
Glesonsummescore 
4+5=9
Gradierungsgruppe5
Turmorwuchsform:multifokal beidseits
10% rechts 50% links 
Blutgefäßinvasion: nein
Lymphgefäßinvssion : nein 
Perineuralscheideninflitration:ja
Karzinominfiltrirter Resektionsrand( ohne Aera of Extraprostatic Extension EPE: keiner(Tumor frei)
Karzinomeinfiltrirter Resektionsrand(Aera of Extraprostatic Extension EPE: keiner(Tumor frei)
Samenblaseninfiltration :nein 
Blasenhalsinfitration: nein 
Resektatränder Samenleiter:Tumor frei 
Zusätzliche Befunde:1 Tumor freier Lymphknoten
Diagnose
Azinäres Adenkarzinom der Prostata,Gleason 4+5=9(2016 Gradierungsgruppe5) mit 
beider Befall Prostatalappen =pT2c
Relativer Karzinomanteil rechts 10% links 50 %
Blutgefäßinvasion:nein pV0
Lymphgefäßinvasion:nein pL0
Perieuralscheideninfiltration:ja Pn1(Nervenbündel)
Lymknoten Metastasen: nein pN0 0/1 histologisch untersucht 
Die lokale Exzision erfolgte im Gesunden
Fernmezastasierung:klinisch keine Fernmetastasen cM0
UICC-Stadium:2
ICD-O-DA TOPO:c61.0 Morph:8140/3 pT2c N0 0/1,M0,L0,V0,R0(Resektionsrand)

----------


## Andyw204

hallo Martin WK und Georg 
um 8.00 Uhr Gespäch mit Urologin gehabt. Gutes Ergebnis der Op. Abwarten wie Verlauf PSA.Wenn kein Anstieg, weiter abwarten.Wenn doch ein Anstieg meine Frage! Vorteil Bestrahlung oder Hormonteraphie : bei der jetzigen Kontinens eher zu Hormonteraphie um diese zu erhalten. PET Untersuchung vorher ab eine bestimmte Höhe des PSA Wertes vorgeschaltet . Jetzt vierteljährlich beobachten. Nächste Messung in ca 5 Wochen. Wie stehts du und und Georg und natürlich alle anderen Forumsmitglieder dazu Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Andy,
ich würde jetzt vorerst auch gar keine Therapie mehr machen. AHB und erholen ist jetzt angesagt. PSA wird sowieso weiter überwacht.
Mache in der AHB Alles mit, was geht. Psychoonkologische Beratung sollte auch dabei sein, besonders weil Du nach meiner Einschätzung ein sehr sensibler Mensch bist.
Das würde Dir Alles bestimmt gut tun.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Lutz 
Danke, ja da gehe ich auch hin. Werde daran denken. Mehr und Mehr wacht man auf!!!
Habe mir mal dein Profil angesehen und wünsche Dir nur das beste!!!!!!!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## MartinWK

Andy, bei dem Befund würde ich darauf setzen, dass der "äußere" Befund Gleason 4+5 nicht auf die tatsächliche "innere" Entartung der Zellen schließen läßt (sprich problematische DNA-Veränderungen). Der Pn1 ist prognostisch nicht relevant, alles übrige entspricht einem Gleason 3+3 oder 3+4. Also genau wie mit der Urologin zuletzt besprochen. PET/CT bei PSA zwischen 0,2 und 0,5, usw.

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Martin WK 
Habe gedacht das wäre nicht wichtig, folgende:
Gleason Pattern
Vorherschendes Gleason 4 85%
Zweithäufiges Gleason   5. 10%
Tertiäres Gleason.            3. 5%
Höchster Gleason.          5.  10%
gleasonsummenscor 4+5=9
Prozentsatz Gleason Pattern 4 bei Summenscore 7:85% extensive pattern 4 75%
Prozentsatz Gleason Pattern 5 bei Summenscore 7:10%
Kribriforme Drüsen bei Gleason 4 vorhanden 
mußt endschuldigen dachte es wäre nicht wichtig. Kenne mich nicht aus. Wenn du dazu noch was sagen kannst wäre ich dir Dankbar Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## MartinWK

Das ändert nichts. Gleason beurteilt die Drüsenstruktur und die Zellen, wie sie unter dem Mikroskop erscheinen. Diese sind natürlich Ausdruck der DNA-Schäden bzw. Entartung, doch welche Schäden das genau sind, wird nicht gesehen. Es könnten also auch die Zellen, die zu einem Gleason-5-Klumpen gehören, keine Merkmale haben, die eine Einnistung als Metastase begünstigen.

----------


## Andyw204

Martin WK 
Ist das nun ein gutes Ergebnis? Und war die Entscheidung für mich die richtige? Ich denke jaaaaa! Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## MartinWK

Ist das Beste was man bei 4+5 erwarten kann.

----------


## Andyw204

Martin WK 
Danke Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

Wollte ja wieder berichten.
OP war ja am 7.9.22. AHB war vom 11.10.22 bis zum 1.11.22 in Ratzeburg.Alles gut verlaufen.Essen und alles andere war gut.
PSA vor OP am 6.9.22 19
PSA nach Op am 15.9.22 2.4
PSA Nachsorge am 7.11.22 0,076
Mir geht es gut.Voll Kontinent,
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Hartmut S

> OP war ja am 7.9.22. AHB war vom 11.10.22 bis zum 1.11.22 in Ratzeburg.Alles gut verlaufen.Essen und alles andere war gut.


Meine Frau ist dort noch diese Woche.
Sie ist von Ratzeburg begeistert.

Andy, der PSA sieht gut aus.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Andyw204

Es gab zu Mittag immer drei Wahlessen Krass!

----------


## Trekker

> Sagt man nicht immer PSA 0.04 oder so?


Du bist sicher noch nicht am Ende der Fahnenstange.

----------


## Andyw204

Ebend einen Anruf bekommen.Schwester habe ich übers Handy falsch verstanden!
PSA war nicht 0,076 sondern 0,0076 krass noch besser!Krass Freunde im Haus!! Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Andyw204

@Trekker, was meinst du mit am Ende der Fahnenstange?

----------


## Trekker

Mit dem korrigierten Wert (0,0076) bist Du nun am Ende der Fahnenstange. Mein Labor zeigt das Ende mit < 0,04 ng/ml. Das publizieren so geringer Wert birgt die Gefahr, dass man bei geringfügigen Anstiegen verunsichert wird.

----------


## lutzi007

Hi Andy,
jetzt ist erst mal Alles krass gut und Du solltest PSA vorerst einfach vergessen und Dein Leben geniessen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Andyw204

Hallo Lutzi007 und Trekker Danke, werde ich machen Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy

----------


## Michi1

Bei uns heißt es immer das der Wert nicht vom Personal sondern nur vom Arzt vermittelt werden darf.

----------


## obelix

> Bei uns heißt es immer das der Wert nicht vom Personal sondern nur vom Arzt vermittelt werden darf.


das händelt jede Praxis unterschiedlich. Von meiner Hausarztpraxis, wo ich üblicherweise die PSA-Messungen vor dem Besuch beim Urologen durchführen lasse, bekomme ich den Wert telefonisch von jedem Praxismitglied mitgeteilt. Nach dem Gespräch kommt das schriftliche Messergebnis nahezu sofort per Fax an mich.

Keinesfalls möchte ich beim Urologen sitzen und den PSA-Wert nicht wissen bzw. erst dort bestimmen lassen.

In den sehr seltenen Fällen wo der PSA-Wert doch einmal beim Urologen gemessen wurde, habe ich auch von diesem, genauer gesagt von einer Praxismitarbeiterin, per Telefon das Ergebnis erhalten.

----------


## Michi1

Habs schon öfters hier geschrieben. Ich gehe 2 Tage vor meinen Termin beim URO in die Praxis, eine Helferin nimmt mir Blut ab und beim Termin ist das Ergebnis da und ich kann mit dem URO darüber sprechen.

----------


## obelix

Bei mir ist der Uro zu weit entfernt um dort "nur" Blut abnehmen zu lassen. Es ging in erster Linie um die (telefonische) Auskunft des PSA-Wertes. Dies händelt jede Praxis für sich. In meinen genutzten Praxen kommt diese Info nicht vom Arzt direkt sondern von einem Praxisteam-Mitglied welches gerade das Telefon abnimmt. Selbstverständlich werde ich kurz nach persönlichen Daten gefragt (Ausnahme: das Team bei meinem Haus Arzt kennt mich, da genügt die Stimme) und dann erhalte ich das Ergebnis.

----------


## Andyw204

Ich habe das vorher mit der Urologin besprochen. Sollte mal der Wert höher sein ruft die Ärztin selber an. Ich fahre 90 km. Das würde keinen Sinn machen. Ich finde es gut so Grüße Andy

----------

